# Winter Resort CWS



## trasara

Hi, CWS it is winter resort time!! Come join me!.


----------



## Bitsey

Does it make a difference if we are in chit-chat or knitting? Bits


----------



## trasara

Not really just though we were general more than knitting.


----------



## trasara

Welcome to the winter resort did you get the CWS bit, Bitsey?


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, what is CWS?


----------



## trasara

Chicks with sticks..


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, give me a break...no coffee yet. Will you let Admin know?


----------



## trasara

I can try.


----------



## Bitsey

Well go to the resort and PM them they left a message there and give him the link.


----------



## trasara

I have pmed everyone the new link but will also let admin know.


----------



## debidoodle

:thumbup: 
Morning! I'm here!
I'm with Bits, need more coffee, had a frantic search this morning looking for y'all.
Maybe we need to do what the Tea Party thread does and start a new one every week or so? Are there that many resorts we can visit?


----------



## trasara

Maybe a new link every few hundred pages??? or season like Bits suggested.


----------



## trasara

So what should this resort look like???? I think a nice fireplace to knit in front of!


----------



## debidoodle

Seasonally would be good, is it the number of pages that got us locked? That would be my only worry starting a new thread less often, we can be a chatty bunch! LOL!


----------



## trasara

Sewbiz just pm and said there are no page numbers I just checked all the threads from today none of them have them .I wonder whats going on?????


----------



## debidoodle

http://www.villarental.com/villas/the-west-wing/

How's this one look?


----------



## trasara

Very nice! Look page numbers!!! How freaky


----------



## trasara

Our summer hasn't happened so it is a very strange Christmas here.


----------



## Bitsey

I have a page No. it is one.


----------



## debidoodle

Off to find that coffee! 
Maybe it just took a bit for the page numbers to catch up?
I love the look of that sittingroom!


----------



## trasara

Maybe there isn't a page number til you move on to page two!!! Maybe I am a bit tired and need to go to bed .It is 12.41am that could explain it. I have shopped all day and only have youngest DD's gifts to do tomorrow.
I will say good night now have a wonderful Saturday !!


----------



## dissi

Hi, I too was frustrated when I couldnt post this morning in the old resort, but didnt want to step on anyones toes by starting a new one.....Glad not everyone thinks like me!

I suggest we create a new thread maybe once a month, cos we can hit a couple of hundred pages in that time and dont like being forced out of somewhere we felt soooo comfy!

This new place looks cosy too....havent been in front of a real fire in about 10 years...its all central heating now, either gas or electric 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday too xx


----------



## Bitsey

I think it would be easier to do it by season...this is our winter season, then we move on to Spri ng Summer, then Fall. When we go to winter again it will be Winter resort 2012 CWS. So it will always change but not us. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

Good morning! Oh how ive missed you all!! I felt so displaced again!! Was so scary! 

Have had lots going on. Would love to stay right now but have to go to work. 

Thank you!!!!!!!! 

Maryrose! For the lovely card! So sweet.

Nina, for the cd and the card! I love buble! 

Alberta! Your card is beautiful! Thank you


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning...you have to work on a saturday? You will be missed. I have my face on going to do my hair..be back and then to work on that lousy tote. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Oh [email protected]!! Were we notified or just evicted? We worked so hard to get where we were. But I think it means we get to travel like our buddies. Lets decorate the new place while we are at it. I just hung all our stockings over the fireplace and put a huge wreath on the front door. There is snow on the hillside and some of the chickies are already sliding down the hill. Oh-oh. There they go belly flopping. We are going to love it here. Now where are my gloves. Welcome all.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning Alberta. Off to fix my hair. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey, that is a good idea. We don't want to be evicted ever again. We have to be careful what we say though. TPTB (the powers that be)might just shut us down period!!



Bitsey said:


> I think it would be easier to do it by season...this is our winter season, then we move on to Spri ng Summer, then Fall. When we go to winter again it will be Winter resort 2012 CWS. So it will always change but not us. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

The number of pages isn't as important as all of us going in and out. MMMMM!! I smell the gingerbread. Aren't we lucky to have a resident baker chickie?


----------



## Bitsey

We never say anything bad...except to fuss at something we are making. Hair in place off to sew the dratted tote. B


----------



## Bitsey

The West Wing looks great, but alas chicklet, only 4 beds and 4 baths. I think in the summer we go back to the Gable.Spring and summer.


----------



## citynenanyc

Bitsey, I have to make up some time today and catch up on work. 

Alberta you're so much fun! I love the scenarios! 

Ok car is warmed..... hasta la pasta CWS!!!


----------



## knitgalore

BTW, I just went to the resort and we can still scan the locked pages if there is anything we want to reread. We just can't post.


----------



## knitgalore

I hope the rooms are very roomy, as we will need 5 beds to a room. We are so busy getting settled we better say something about knitting.



Bitsey said:


> The West Wing looks great, but alas chicklet, only 4 beds and 4 baths. I think in the summer we go back to the Gable.Spring and summer.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi ladies! Woke to disaster but now I have found you! 

Slept about 17+ hours... But feel great now

Esp'lly now I arrived at the new resort

Be aware , as a new active thread we will draw more visitors ... We may need more rooms, lol

Did he lock good morning all too?


----------



## onesoutherngal

I see he did... They seem to be trying to make a game plan too... They started a new thread also


----------



## knitgalore

Or we can add on a virtual wing with seperate rooms for each and all our own bathrooms. I hate to tell you all this but as children we all shared the same ---. Fill in your own thoughts.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sorry gotta go make waffles and cakes


----------



## knitgalore

Not a problem. We are all still very busy. I am in the middle of cookies for church bake sale tomorrow. Made a delicious chocolate cookie with a piece of caramel wrapped in the middle. WELL.... When they came out of the oven all the caramel was still on cookie sheet. But the cookies were delish. Just not bake sale worthy. Have to find another, and someone to eat all these holey ones.


----------



## dissi

I making a coffee and walnut cake, every now and again I have a mad fit!

Finally finished the ladybug #2 but if delivery takes as long as the peach boleros...they finally arrived yesterday after i posted them nearly 4 weeks ago 

I like the west wing....and the snow and the stockings......


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I didn't make anything wonderful except Tuna Salad. Off to sew.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hey, OOOOPSSS>> I hope you sent the admin a PM.. I didn't read all my mess.. and started one too.. and sent PM to Admin.. so I will continue to read the 3 pages and see if you did tracy.. I will ask admin to ignore my page...


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, you are here...I asked Tracy to send Admin a PM and told her to ask him to put a link out...do not know if it happened. So, here we are at the Winter Resort-Chicks with sticks. I mentioned to Tracy that if we change the name with the seasons and the year we should not have this problem again. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

As you know Nina, moving is such a hassle. Unless we were causing a problem I don't know why this had to happen. But I don't run things. And you can still read pages in the resort. Just not post anything.....



knittingneedles said:


> Hey, OOOOPSSS>> I hope you sent the admin a PM.. I didn't read all my mess.. and started one too.. and sent PM to Admin.. so I will continue to read the 3 pages and see if you did tracy.. I will ask admin to ignore my page...


  :? :|


----------



## Bitsey

Alberta...maintaining that amount of pages is hard on the web site....the board was becoming heavy...or whatever. It's ok, we are still here.


----------



## knitgalore

I agree Bits as long as we don't lose each other I don't care where we are. It was just a surprise. I couldn't imagine why he would want to maintain the boards. But he likely gets a cha-ching every time we click on an ad..



Bitsey said:


> Alberta...maintaining that amount of pages is hard on the web site....the board was becoming heavy...or whatever. It's ok, we are still here.


----------



## knittingneedles

The more that is written on a topic the slower it gets and the more space it uses on the site.. so I guess there is only so much he can allow till it slows down the whole site.. (that is what I guess, I might be totally wrong).. 

I wonder if he cut the other big topic also... they had about 400 pages more than us..

I don't want to bombard the Admin so let's see if Tracy sent it or not..

I can send it to the admin if we need to..


----------



## Bitsey

We will have to let Barb know where we are.


----------



## knitgalore

Where was the other site? Go see if it got cut also. So maybe when we get to say 500, we just open somewhere else. Maybe the board where they do a new thread every week is not such a bad idea after all. Tea party I think.



knittingneedles said:


> The more that is written on a topic the slower it gets and the more space it uses on the site.. so I guess there is only so much he can allow till it slows down the whole site.. (that is what I guess, I might be totally wrong)..
> 
> I wonder if he cut the other big topic also... they had about 400 pages more than us..
> 
> I don't want to bombard the Admin so let's see if Tracy sent it or not..
> 
> I can send it to the admin if we need to..


----------



## knitgalore

Tracy said she had PM'd all of us.....



Bitsey said:


> We will have to let Barb know where we are.


----------



## knittingneedles

I sent the Admin a PM giving him the link to this new thread. He will post it on the resort page and then barb will see it when she gets on.. and anyone else too...

This way tracy doesnt have to do it..


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks for the help Nina. It will all shake out in a bit. If we lose anybody we can go looking.


----------



## knittingneedles

If anyone wants a tutorial on a shrug for free from a great teacher here is the link.. You just have to register for the newsletter (which I love anyway)...

http://www.craftsy.com/lp/IW_KnittingDaily_ShrugRegDrop_12-17-11;jsessionid=B5B7A0742C07E5606E9B559E46F6816D.rush


----------



## knitgalore

That is the cutest thing. I know i would nev er wear it but I likely have granddaughters who would. I took a look at the tutorial and it seems very well done.



knittingneedles said:


> If anyone wants a tutorial on a shrug for free from a great teacher here is the link.. You just have to register for the newsletter (which I love anyway)...
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/lp/IW_KnittingDaily_ShrugRegDrop_12-17-11;jsessionid=B5B7A0742C07E5606E9B559E46F6816D.rush


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey guys... I was afraid that this would happen... And surprised it did not happen sooner...

So I did the knittingbee ... Remember?

Anyway... It just drew whole new set of folks and turned into chats about nothing but food;(. 

I agree with the seasonal thing... I also noticed that the good morning gals do a lot of quote replies which adds pages quickly...

We don't tend to do that as much, thus our pages are not building as quickly

I think we will be fine with the season plan...

Jmho tho


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southern, sitting here doing some hand sewing on this forever tote. How are you? Well, I hope Nina was here a bit ago and Tania also. We will have to remember to email Barb where we are. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

HELP!! I am gone. Just a red x where my face was. I followed instructions for changing my avatar, but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions? I selected the file, opened it, and hit Update or upload or whichever it said. But I still look like a ZIT!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ummmmm idk...

Try doing it again and see?

I am wondering if our site is going thru some maintenance... If so.. There may be glitches


----------



## onesoutherngal

As for MY baking... One cake stuck to the pan... So it stays here.. But other is beautiful and will go to the church dinner


----------



## onesoutherngal

Forgive the popping in and out... Baking and laundry today


----------



## Bitsey

I am still hand sewing. Bah!


----------



## knitgalore

I was trying to upload an angel I found somewhere and I guess I couldn't use it, as it never came through. So I put up an angel from my tree. Better than a zit.


----------



## Bitsey

I like that Alberta...very pretty.


----------



## dissi

I think its beautiful Alberta xx

has anyone ever cast on using the long tail method....after casting off for a thumb on a fingerless glove...i cast off the ten stitches, but cannot figure how to recast them on...hmmm off to search the internet....i will finish this damn set for honoury DD#3 (dd #2 best friend)...the scarf is done, the hat pattern is found...just the mitts im struggling with!


----------



## dissi

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-cast-on-with-the-twostrand-method.html

Found it! Now i just have to see if i can figure it out!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Like it A!

Sorry too late to help T

B....wanna know a secret? I actually like hand sewing if I am not in a time crunch


----------



## onesoutherngal

B... I am actually stll kicking myself for not buying a bag I saw at Handworks!


I just can't buy for myself when I haven't finished my Christmas shopping;(


----------



## Bitsey

What kind of bag...Normally I do not mind this, but I am in a time crunch, and then my hands start cramping cause I am holding the bag and the binding tightly. B


----------



## Bitsey

I think today was the day Nina was leaving...Did she say goodby?

Nina...did you really leave?


----------



## knittingneedles

Tomorrow... tomorrow morning... first thing... change the sheets and drive away..


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi bits... I like a bag that has a long shoulder strap I can wear across my body but is about the size of a notebook

(helps with my arthritis and prevents me carrying too much weight)

Anyhow... This one was made that way... But instead of a zipper top.. It had a tall foldover top and was made from browns and green vintage fabric... 

I ignored my own standard question, "will I regret not buying this tomorrow?" lol

Oh well... I just may have to visit you one day for some lessons, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> Tomorrow... tomorrow morning... first thing... change the sheets and drive away..


Oh fun! The adventure begins!

Maybe you will find new friends to hang out with us here


----------



## onesoutherngal

Will be praying for your safe travels


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi all. Off work now. On my way to moms. She has my munchkins. Dad (step) isnt doing well at all. They wouldnt say how much time he has... hes getting worst by the minute it seems. :/ so we/he want to spend as much time as possible without giving each other a headache .... lets see lol... 

Seasonal rooms seems fine. We should ask admin how many pages is too many so we know in advance. 

What was the problem with the ads? Is that where we got spam from? Cause this week my email was flooded!


----------



## onesoutherngal

I hadnt caught the ads part... But did catch one hell of a virus


----------



## trasara

knittingneedles said:


> The more that is written on a topic the slower it gets and the more space it uses on the site.. so I guess there is only so much he can allow till it slows down the whole site.. (that is what I guess, I might be totally wrong)..
> 
> I wonder if he cut the other big topic also... they had about 400 pages more than us..
> 
> I don't want to bombard the Admin so let's see if Tracy sent it or not..
> 
> I can send it to the admin if we need to..


Morning ladies sorry I forgot to tell you that I pmed Admin when you suggested it Bitsey. It was really late when I found the resort locked and I was waiting for some one to wake up so we could sort out a new rental for the Winter.


----------



## trasara

Bitsey said:


> We will have to let Barb know where we are.


I pmed Barb a link. I sent one to everyone that chats regularly But I may have missed someone.


----------



## trasara

Everyone sounds busy I am off shopping again today catch you all later.


----------



## Bitsey

Have a good day Tracy. Oh, Nina we are going to miss you. So tomorrow morning do I run to your blog. 

I got the wrong needles at my LYS...will use for something else so I order a circular needle from Webbs...cheaper than driving down to my lys. I am a slow poke working on dinner. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Southern if you can show me a pic of the handbag you saw...I would like to see it..especially if they have several pics of it. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

No ... That's the show where they fussed about people taking pix...sorry


----------



## Bitsey

What show fussed about taking pics...do not know what you are talking about....what


----------



## onesoutherngal

Handworks craft show... Where I saw the bag


----------



## knittingneedles

Bits if you subscribed to my blog you will get emails whenever I post to it.. Tomorrow we will be driving.. hopefully sometime in the evening I will be able to get online and post something.. If I can get online I will come to KP and let you know that I am posting...

Angela, can you draw bits the bag? maybe she wants to figure out how to make it...???


----------



## knitgalore

Hey there Nina. Are there butterflies in your tummy. I am so excited for you. I only wish you well, and good health while you are gone. Have fun, do a lot of knitting, and most of all, resting. You are a dear friend.


----------



## knittingneedles

Thank you sweetie... excited.. I love road trips... and even more excited to see the kids.. (haven't seen them since last April)... then of course the cruise.. but first have to get on the road, then it feels like it is real.. but not until then... 

I will miss you all.. but will stay in touch!!! Of course.. and once I am in Florida it will be as normal again until the cruise.. 

Got to wash the floors and vacuum one more time.. did the beds.. except ours.. will have to change the sheets in the AM... 

See ya later!!!


----------



## dissi

Have fun! lots of it, by the sound of things....

wow Im up past my bedtime, but finished the handwarmers and started the hat...but tommoro Im finishing the green bolero on my desk...I have organised all my wips and will work through them until I have finished...no new projects until the list is all crossed through!

Nite nite chicks with sticks xxx


----------



## knitgalore

Nighty-night dis. Sleep well. And you have more something than I do. It seems like a hard thing to finish ALL my WIP's.


----------



## Bitsey

Night Night Dissi. Chat with you in the4 morning. Sleep tight. Yes draw me a pic...cannot predict anything. Describe the inside and the outside. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

Lol... Will try .... Laptop down so only phone for now... And never figured out how to get pix from phone here...

Maybe at moms... Will be able to


----------



## onesoutherngal

Just don't laugh at my drawing

For now stuck in tool time hell christmas shopping with the dh


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh by the way .... The infamous project came back... Sopping wet!

But I did pass this time!


----------



## citynenanyc

Congrats OSG!! 

Nina, safe travels tomorrow! Have fun


----------



## knitgalore

The "good morning " group got locked too. They had over 1750 posts. Wow!


----------



## Bitsey

good night chicklets...heading for my chair and then bed. chat in the am sweet peas...sleep tight. bits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi gang... don't worry about where we chat or how many pages. Just wait until the Admin. decides we are too big again and then we'll start over like today. No biggie. Nothing has really changed.

Have you guys seen this? It's wonderful:




Watch to the end or you'll miss the best part!


----------



## onesoutherngal

So the virus is new and really bad... It tricks you into buying an upgrade on your antivirus and then maxes out the card you use


Loooooonnnnnngg line at the computer store


And is just my family? Every one of them just bought gifts in HUGE boxes that have to be wrapped... So I spent twenty dollars of my good yarn money to buy wrapping paper! (eyes rolling here with a good old fashioned foot stomp!)


----------



## dissi

I tend to buy my wrapping paper in the sales...then as i buy presents through the year, i wrap them....and ive learnt from mistakes...i now keep a note book with what ive bought an who for and only use sticky labels as ive lost presents and had presents with no labels...i Dont wrap them now tho, dd#1 does 

Good morning CWS xxxx


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning!

I am very unhappy at the moment. I just had to wrap my new scarf I made myself for a gift for church... I was so busy helping everyone else finish uP that I forgot to get my own church gift!

Oh well, I can stop by the lys on the way to moms and buy some more, lol


I am going to borrow your idea dissi! This wont happen to me next year! And I think I may need to go junking ... My version of antiquing, lol... To find a piece of furniture to store it in(wink here)


----------



## onesoutherngal

And before you ask... There are no stores open here until after church starts...


----------



## onesoutherngal

I wish I had my laptop... I think it would be neat to print off the old thread... Just to remember how we evolved into our little group

They said it will be a minimum of three days to rid the virus and repair it


----------



## knitgalore

This isn't about a virus, but a spam . Remember the Ugg Boots? It was on here. Spammers find a way to get in and fill up our area. Might even have something to do with having to move. Bonnie, it was good to see you on here, and I agree about just being ourselves and move when the time is right. BTW Bonnie, so good to have you back. Even if you just found someplace where you could give us a shout. Luv 'n stuff to all......Has anybody heard from our Barb?


----------



## knitgalore

That would be a lot of paper and ink, but I hope I saved any URL's I wanted. But you can still go there and read, just not post.



onesoutherngal said:


> I wish I had my laptop... I think it would be neat to print off the old thread... Just to remember how we evolved into our little group
> 
> They said it will be a minimum of three days to rid the virus and repair it


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning chicks...great flash mob Sewbiz...off to start the day. Fixing a chicken dish with potatoes and carrots, and onions, and baby portabellos in as red wine sauce with garlic. yummy. Wine cooks off but adds tons of flavor. Later chicks. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!

Geez, I'm gone for a few days and you all moved!!!

We haven't gotten our Wifi hooked up yet, but we are at a little coffee shop that has free wifi for breakfast today. So I bought my computer along to try to catch up. Not gonna be easy!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barb, how was your flight? Hope all went well. I assume Nina was up early and is getting ready to hit the road. Yes we hade to travel. So we decided to change with the seasons and the year. That way we do not get shut down. So we will be here until spring...maybe March. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Did you finish the socks on the flight...I am waiting for new needles ordered from webs. It was the same price including shipping as it would have been if I drove to my LYS. And I do not have time to drive there. Besides they did not have the lace addi's...they are the real pointy ones.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just make sure you give me the address so I can find everyone!
'
Flight was good, but we had a delay in Miami for over an hour. So we got to Belize later than we expected. But all is good. I miss you all. I can't wait to get our wifi hooked up. Hopefully later today, most definitely tomorrow. I think we are gonna hood up with the lady upstairs and share the internet.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I finished the socks before we left. I couldn't sleep the night before we left so I finished them. Now I have another pair on the needles, a dishcloth, and two shawls. I think I'm all set.


----------



## Barbara Ann

breakfast just came, so I will catch up later.

Love you all!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

knitgalore said:


> That would be a lot of paper and ink, but I hope I saved any URL's I wanted. But you can still go there and read, just not post.
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had my laptop... I think it would be neat to print off the old thread... Just to remember how we evolved into our little group
> 
> They said it will be a minimum of three days to rid the virus and repair it
Click to expand...

I was not referring to the reason we moved... But to the virus I got clicking on pattern links here... It is a very nasty one and it us hitting across the web... Not just links found here

It just seems to be a coincidence that the virus hot at the same time he locked our thread...

Just beware if you get a notification to upgrade your antivirus ... It could be the virus


----------



## dissi

Had to repair a friends laptop last week, similar to your virus..it installed a malware "antivirus" and once it had run, said it had found viruses, and you needed to buy the upgrade....but the virus it installed took up all the hard disk space, therefore not allowing you to clean it up, because there was no room to open the real anti virus! had to wipe the whole damn thing and start again 

Just be careful what you click...


----------



## Bitsey

Southern let me know when you have finished with the drawings of that bag...you have me very curious. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

I just have Macfee (whatever) to protect us.


----------



## onesoutherngal

That's it... And it wipes your account for the card you use... Here, a church secretary bought it for 69$... And it took the church account for over 500.00$... Luckily they had a limit on amount that could be drawn at one time on that account

I will, bits

Will be a few days tho


----------



## onesoutherngal

And I had just upgraded my antivirus in sept... That's how I knew it was a virus...dh tried to argue me down to buy it

Tech at comp repair told him to listen to me when it comes to the comps... Said not buying it probably saved my laptop


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi, everyone... you should never open anything that comes to you with out you looking for it... especially in emails.. 

We are just getting ready to get going.. of course the computer is the last thing we pack!! LOL..

Will take pix of the road trip and post them too..

Barbara, good to hear you arrived safe and sound.. eating breakfast on a tropical island.. yum!! 

Hopefully, will get online later to chat a bit...

Be well, and take care!!! Later CWS


----------



## Bitsey

You will be missed....both of you. Hurry home. Bits


----------



## SaxonLady

another private chat forum!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. christmas is coming so fast. i'm cross stitching a roses repeat on a towel for my mother for one of her presents. i'll show it soon. looks pretty. i like doing small cross stitch projects. i'm done with the big ones as you can see on my profile. the big ones take a year to do. (between my housework, etc.) i'm still knitting and crocheting off and on. i'll be busy today, getting some groceries and tomorrow baking some cookies to send to my brother in florida. he is fed ex driver and is on the road all day and he'll appreciate some homemade cookies. he so busy with his 3 kids when he's off, his wife works full time too.


----------



## maryrose

also, i know i keep saying it, but i'd really better start my kitchen curtains. i hope i do a nice job. i'm making them very simply. the lite-blue gingham print will look nicer than the curtains that were here when i moved in. actually, the curtains are nice for people who like deep red, but i like cheery colors. i just bought a vinyl round tablecloth for my kit. table. yellow with sunflowers. ($4.95 at walmart).


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose, just trying to finish everthing up so by the end of the week I can go back to my socks. Bits


----------



## dissi

Hi Saxonlady, feel free to join in the conversation...we were all new to each other once, 

I was thinking about organising a Valentines swap, I know its short notice, and as some are travelling maybe it wouldnt be fair to do one without them??? Im prepared to do the organisation, but my idea is like the christmas thread, we dont open boxes until valentines day? and we have six weeks from new years to send boxes????? what do you think?


----------



## Bitsey

Personally, Dissi, It is too soon for me...right now I have so much On my plate...I could not even entertain the thought. Plus Nina will not be back. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Dissi, Me too. It is a bit too soon. I guess you could ask who is ready and just go with it. I think Barb said she would do an Easter one. I think Easter is early this year so it won't be too long a wait. We did say we would take turns organizing swaps so you could do next if you wish.


----------



## knitgalore

Okay chickies, I have all my cookies baked, tree is decorated, and Christmas program from church was sung this morning. So I am ready to go shopping with my present from the group. I want needle sets. So, where is the best place to order from and who has the best service? The ones I saw started with size 8 needles. I use those, but really wanted a set with smaller needles. Help!! Point me in the right direction, please. I really hoped my needle sets would come with all the sizes. Guess that is too much to hope for?


----------



## Bitsey

Alberta, why not take your time....think are you going to use a whole set? I was thinking the same thing. I bought a pair of addi curculars and really loved them and then thought about the set...but then I figured I am not going to use the whole set...I knit particular things, so I am buying a single circular as I need it or want it. Check with the others also PM Sewbiz, Barb, and Nina get their opinions....some of them might like bamboo...Just check around before you make the big purchase. If you pruchased a couple of circulars, and then maybe some wool that you really like...maybe to make something for yourself. You have time. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Plus you might want to save some for an emergency. The addi's run around 169.00 for a set of the addi clicks. Too much for my blood.


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks Bitsey for the voice of reason. You are absolutely right. My only thought was that I would have the needles I needed for a project. But there is never that much of a hurry. Now that everything is under control I am going back to my sock project. I am at the heel turn and need to give it my full attention. I guess the CC won't expire, will it? I just needed to have some of the rush out of the way before I got back to it.


----------



## Bitsey

Read the infor that came with the card....I think most of them are a year.


----------



## knitgalore

Dear Mary rose, When I was a very young bride, (only had 2 of my 5 children) I decided to make curtains for my kitchen. It was a project of love, and necessity. I measured them and scalloped each one with a saucer. Then made little straps and they turned out so cute. After all these years I can still see them. Good luck with your curtain project. Enjoy the process and the result.


----------



## Bitsey

Like for the yarn I have for my socks I am using the addi's 32" cord and they are 2.75mm(first pair of socks) Second pair the yarn is alittle finer so I am using the 2.5mm circulars...Of course right now I am very much into socks. For anything else, I have lots of straights a set of rosewood, bamboo, and a susan bates set. some were mine and some were my mom's. Have lots. More than I need. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Well, Alberta, heading off to the kitchen...time to brown the chicken. Be back later.


----------



## dissi

The valentines day idea was just a thought....if everyone wants to wait til easter or even just a seasonal swap, thats ok too...I didnt want to tread on anyones toes 

Im working through my projects Bits, I have a wedding sampler in my cupboard (x stitch) and keep meaning to get that out, but knitting always seems to come first...

Alberta, I have been looking at birch needles at Deramores...and like you was wondering if i needed the whole set, or just maybe a couple of pairs in the sizes I use the most (3.25 mm and 4mm)..I think it will be the second option, as i dont use half the needles I have now


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a lot of paper and ink, but I hope I saved any URL's I wanted. But you can still go there and read, just not post.
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had my laptop... I think it would be neat to print off the old thread... Just to remember how we evolved into our little group
> 
> They said it will be a minimum of three days to rid the virus and repair it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not referring to the reason we moved... But to the virus I got clicking on pattern links here... It is a very nasty one and it us hitting across the web... Not just links found here
> 
> It just seems to be a coincidence that the virus hot at the same time he locked our thread...
> 
> Just beware if you get a notification to upgrade your antivirus ... It could be the virus
Click to expand...

hi everyone! May I suggest AVG as the best anti-virus program? You can only buy it online, not at your computer store. Beats McAfee all to heck... We got 6 months free McAfee with this new computer, but I think I may go buy AVG again anyway. Just don't trust McAfee 100%.

I was reading along and saw a Zales ad on our page. My first thought was, 'Bitsey must have posted something about diamonds!' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got dinner in the crockpot for tonight, a huge roast and veggies... so Luke and I can go to see a Christmas program at a local church, 6pm.

Jo, I buy the Christmas wrap at after-Christmas sales, too. I can't remember when I've had to pay full price for any. Decades ago, maybe... I buy alot because I use it as drafting paper to make my clothing patterns, drawing on the back (white) side. So there's always plenty around.

Now that Christmas is almost here, I'm thinking the tree looks kind of sad with nothing under it. I have decided to go get at least one gift for each of us to open... so now I have to deal with parking and crowds, etc. Bleeh... I'm going out tomorrow-- Monday morning-- hoping most people will be otherwise occupied!


----------



## knitgalore

The more I think about it there are only so many needles I use most. Since I have started socks I mainly use smaller needles, but a few DPN's and circulars in small sizes. There are other things I need, so will kind of take my time. Dis, your swap idea was a good thought, but I think either an Easter time swap, or a seasonal one would be good. I sure did enjoy the one we just did, and waiting to open was a stroke of genious. Made it all the more exciting.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz....when making patterns I use freezer paper....works pretty well. Yes go shopping and put some goodies under the tree. You should have made everyone new socks, scarves, hats, and a sweater. that would have been lots of goodies. I am starting right after Christmas making all of the girls socks. Wish me luck on that one. I feel like I have not chatted with you in ages. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

SBG, I make patterns out of ends of rolls from a doctors office. You know those on the examining table. When they get small they discard them and put on a new roll. They are also great for applique, as they are traceable. But thanks for the idea about wrapping paper. I feel like I am pretty much caught up. Scarves all done, then 2 packages to mail tomorrow. All the cookies are done so I am taking a deep breath and relaxing. Actually watching the football game.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Hi Saxonlady, feel free to join in the conversation...we were all new to each other once,
> 
> I was thinking about organising a Valentines swap, I know its short notice, and as some are travelling maybe it wouldnt be fair to do one without them??? Im prepared to do the organisation, but my idea is like the christmas thread, we dont open boxes until valentines day? and we have six weeks from new years to send boxes????? what do you think?


I will participate if you end up doing this. It's still two months off, plenty of time to put a box together and to ship, even internationally... Keep in mind this is a "new" thread now and we will undoubted have new people joining in. The last swap was a swap amoungst friends who already knew a lot about each other from our daily chats. Just something to think about, as to how you might want to work that. Open swap, or closed...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Sewbiz, I think Dissi is going to wait and Barb wanted to do the Easter swap, and I think a closed one. MY opinion. Ok, chicks...back to wrapping forthe grandchildren.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Alberta, why not take your time....think are you going to use a whole set? I was thinking the same thing. I bought a pair of addi curculars and really loved them and then thought about the set...but then I figured I am not going to use the whole set...I knit particular things, so I am buying a single circular as I need it or want it. Check with the others also PM Sewbiz, Barb, and Nina get their opinions....some of them might like bamboo...Just check around before you make the big purchase. If you pruchased a couple of circulars, and then maybe some wool that you really like...maybe to make something for yourself. You have time. Bits


I own no needle "sets". The whole concept doesn't appeal to me at all. I want singles, with multiples in the sizes I use most, so I can have many WIPs at the same time without running out of needles. I have dpns in one box (a former tackle box) and straights in another... and a big worm binder full of my circs. And many more in projects all over the house. If I should run into a project I don't have a needle for, I just buy a new needle, one at a time.

_BUT TO EACH, HER OWN..._ :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey sewbiz....when making patterns I use freezer paper....works pretty well. Yes go shopping and put some goodies under the tree. You should have made everyone new socks, scarves, hats, and a sweater. that would have been lots of goodies. I am starting right after Christmas making all of the girls socks. Wish me luck on that one. I feel like I have not chatted with you in ages. Bits


I use the gift wrap for pattern drafting because it's BIG and it's CHEAP. Works just as good as drafting paper, but at a fraction of the cost.

Well, I did make one sweater... sent off to England for my daughter. Also made them a quilt. I have Luke's quilt in progress, but it's so big I don't know that I can quilt it on a regular sewing machine. I was looking into having it long arm quilted, but the cost would be over $100 for the quilting work. :|

I am working on one scarf for Seth... not even quite halfway through it, but I may be able to get it done. We shall see. He wants an earflap hat too, but that will have to be after Christmas.


----------



## knitgalore

We were all involved in an open swap and you know how that fimally ended up. I vote for closed and 10 was a good number.


----------



## knitgalore

Bonnie, don't forget a label for your daughters quilt. Just send what you want it to say, and a piece of fabric. 10x12 is a good size and can hold all you want it to say.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey Sewbiz, I think Dissi is going to wait and Barb wanted to do the Easter swap, and I think a closed one. MY opinion. Ok, chicks...back to wrapping forthe grandchildren.


She is probably going to wait because all who responded said 'no'... :?

Isn't Easter in April? Plenty of time between that and Valentines day. Maybe next time we should rein it back a bit and not go to the extreme we did for Christmas. (And Nina won't be back for an Easter swap, either.)

You had a nice idea, Jo. You aren't stepping on any toes. Maybe we can revisit the idea in January, after everyone de-stresses from Christmas. :-D


----------



## knitgalore

Everyone knows about after Christmas sales. Well, I plan a list of after Christmas knitting. I want a list of who was naughty and/or nice. And socks, hats, scarves, and mittens will be on the list. And I have a sweater I want to do for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, don't forget a label for your daughters quilt. Just send what you want it to say, and a piece of fabric. 10x12 is a good size and can hold all you want it to say.


I had forgotten... thank you Alberta.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicks off to do a gauge for a sock. Later.


----------



## maryrose

hi alberta, thanks for the encourgement on making my curtains.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i will be getting back to my socks soon too.


----------



## maryrose

welcome saxonlady to our chat.


----------



## dissi

I think it should be a closed swap, we are a bunch of misfits who found each other online and stuck to each other like glue...

I didnt mean an extreme swap like we just had, maybe a card and some candy..and again a handknit ornament or gift? I know ive already had some ideas in this months magazine, which started the thought of the swap

But I will go with the majority...


----------



## knitgalore

Dis, If we decide to do it maybe a change of the guidelines. Some little handmade thing and a valentine card could be doable. Just a remembrance. I like the sound of it. Maybe some patterns too. Something we find on the web and think someone else would like. I am getting excited again. Oh, woe is me!!


----------



## knitgalore

How did we get in Chit-Chat? We do talk knitting!!


----------



## dissi

Nite nite ladies xxxx


----------



## maryrose

hi, i like dissi's idea.


----------



## Bitsey

Good evening chicklets, have been absent but it is almost here..Christmas. IUf you all are going to do a swap...count me out at this time...too much going on and no time and too many things going on. I am saying goodnight. Sleep tight and chat with you chicklets in the am,.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> I think it should be a closed swap, we are a bunch of misfits who found each other online and stuck to each other like glue...
> 
> I didnt mean an extreme swap like we just had, maybe a card and some candy..and again a handknit ornament or gift? I know ive already had some ideas in this months magazine, which started the thought of the swap
> 
> But I will go with the majority...


I love this idea... sounds simple and easy. I would participate! We can still do an Easter one too. That will be about two months later...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

We went to the nicest Christmas program tonight. The local Baptist church put it on and it was like a professional production. Their choir is really first rate, and they have quite an amazing orchestra now, too. They have so many talented soloists. And the whole production was so beautiful and moving. We were totally blessed!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i would have enjoyed it too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi Maryrose... there are probably some in your area too. Our church did nothing for Christmas this year, so we went looking at neighborhood churches for a nice program. Last year our church had a children's program that was really sweet, followed by a reception. I did their costumes... but nothing this year.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My buddy list is saying Barb is online! Can that be right? Hey-Barb-a-Re-Barb...are you here?


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, there are no christmas programs in my area this year. but they are nice to see. i'm copying some glove knitting patterns. i have 2 pr. store bought ones, but i'd like to learn to make my own. it's freezing up here. 23 degrees. better than below 0 so i have to be thankful, it could always be worse. so far, we are having a very mild winter. no snow yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann

dissi said:


> I think it should be a closed swap, we are a bunch of misfits who found each other online and stuck to each other like glue...
> 
> I didnt mean an extreme swap like we just had, maybe a card and some candy..and again a handknit ornament or gift? I know ive already had some ideas in this months magazine, which started the thought of the swap
> 
> But I will go with the majority...


Hi Jo! I'm in for a Valentine's swap. I prefer to keep it closed just with us Resorters.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm here! I'm here! We finally got wifi!!!!! Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm reading trying to catch up! I'm so far behind LOL

Tonight we went to a Christmas Parade down Front Street. Put on by the Pre-schoolers. It was so cute!! They decorated the golf carts with lights and garland. Too much fun. I will post pics when I get them downloaded to the computer.


----------



## trasara

Hi I am here I am doing paper work for work getting the budget up to date before Thursday to leave for the next cook.
So I am popping in and out.
Maryrose Thankyou for the card and the lovely little wreath that is now hanging on my Christmas tree all the way on the other side of the world.
Will pop back in a bit.


----------



## Barbara Ann

It's so good to be with you all here at the Resort. I had withdraw! LOL


----------



## trasara

Sounds like you are having a ball already Barb.


----------



## trasara

Budget up to date, all my stuff in my kitchen packed now to catch up here at home.
My trees are not comming along as fast as I would like the weekend was crazy with shopping and wrapping presents... Funny but the shops were not as busy as I thought they would be, thats good for me.


----------



## trasara

LOooks like I have missed everyone!! I will get my trees done, no excuses.


----------



## knitgalore

Hi Tracy, I am here with you. Not much going on here. Just checking before bed.



trasara said:


> LOooks like I have missed everyone!! I will get my trees done, no excuses.


----------



## jennyb

what are you guys referring to. I'm confused or maybr none of my business!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore

Nina, nothing came through. Can you check?


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi guys ..

Sitting in the hotel on day 1 of driving.. just posted a page for the blog.

I will be back for Easter. And if you guys do one for Valentines day.. I would love to try it from wherever I am.. 

Going to bed.. see ya later..


----------



## debidoodle

Nina, did y'all get through the panhandle yet? They are expecting blizzard conditions today through OK and north Texas, hope your well past the bad weather!
Maryrose, thank you so very much for the card and beautiful ornament! It's hanging on my tree now and I just love it.
Raining cats and dogs here this morning, not complaining as we need it so badly. Just throws a bit of a monkey wrench in the days plans.
Trace, did you get that tree finished?


----------



## trasara

Hi I am making these
http://www.********************/2011/08/project-potted-button-trees/

I have knitted the pieces and done the embroidery, The dowl rods are painted Now I just need to go to the craft shop and get the buttons. I couldn't get the right shaped little terracotta pots so instead I got red glass tea light holders they should work the same.
I have had a quiet night just working on my little trees it has been ages since I just had a bit of me time.


----------



## trasara

I'm off to bed sorry I haven't been around alot but I am on holiday for two weeks after Christmas so should have plenty of time to chat so I will just be popping in and out over the next few days.


----------



## Barbara Ann

See, we have stocking hung and a Christmas ornament hanging in our apartment :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann

Our view this morning. It's a little overcast right now, but the sun will come out. It's warm, no cold :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just a couple of pics from the Children's Christmas Parade last night.


----------



## debidoodle

Oh my word! How cute are they?!
So glad you made it fine. Looks like y'all are having an awesome time


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning y'all... 

Debi how cool.. a blizzard!! We are going directly thru it. Haven't been in a blizzard in years! (We are going to have to drive very carefully!) 

Going to Carlsbad Caverns this morning and probably spend the day there, then we will be heading East on RT 20... 
Everyone have the best day...

Hopefully will be able to post pix of the caverns later..

Barb... enjoy the sun and sand!!!

Tracy... the trees are adorable!


----------



## citynenanyc

Good morning CWS!!! 

Barb! So nice to speak with you from Belize!


----------



## citynenanyc

OMG Be careful Nina.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes Good morning Nina...be careful 18 inches predicted. If you have to stay in a hotel before trying to drive. Hope eveyone has a great day...big grocery shopping for me...kids coming this weekend. Off to do hair. Later chicklets.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Merry christmas all!

(today is Christmas at Mom's... Cell service will be horrible the next few days so will pop in as able... I am sure you will have a chapter for me to read! Lol)

Praying for everyone.. Whether traveling, celebrating, or caring for sick ones...

Happy knitting!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, there are no christmas programs in my area this year. but they are nice to see. i'm copying some glove knitting patterns. i have 2 pr. store bought ones, but i'd like to learn to make my own. it's freezing up here. 23 degrees. better than below 0 so i have to be thankful, it could always be worse. so far, we are having a very mild winter. no snow yet.


Maryrose, I've found that mittens are a lot warmer than gloves. Easier to knit, too! Stranded mittens, with two colors (fair isle) are doubly thick, and the thickest of all are thrummed mittens, where you knit in tufts of unspun roving that go to the inside, and keep your hands really warm.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

jennyb said:


> what are you guys referring to. I'm confused or maybr none of my business!!!!!!


We are just chatting. Our chat was 1076 pages or so before we had to move to a new thread, so there would be a lot to explain! Feel free to join in...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Hi I am making these
> http://www.********************/2011/08/project-potted-button-trees/
> 
> I have knitted the pieces and done the embroidery, The dowl rods are painted Now I just need to go to the craft shop and get the buttons. I couldn't get the right shaped little terracotta pots so instead I got red glass tea light holders they should work the same.
> I have had a quiet night just working on my little trees it has been ages since I just had a bit of me time.


Those are SO cute!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> See, we have stocking hung and a Christmas ornament hanging in our apartment :-D


Hi Barb! Sorry I took off to bed after looking for you last night. Just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. Belize looks great! Wonderful they did a Christmas parade... And I see my ornament! You should have hung bigger stockings-- you didn't left Santa much to fill!

It's great you got your WIFI. Now it will seem like you never left us. I'm sure Nina will be around a lot too, from her son's house. It will be a while before they get on their ship.

Speaking of that, Nina would you please pm me the url for your blog? We discussed so many name, I forgot what you actually settled on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Just a couple of pics from the Children's Christmas Parade last night.


The kids are beautiful! What language is mostly spoken there? And what is the time difference from your home, Barb?


----------



## dissi

Ok, Just for us resorters, I will co-ordinate a valentines swap...how big or small you want to make your package is up to you, it doesnt have to be a large swap, but I would like to stick to the deadline of opening on Valentines day...

Can you inbox me if your interested, closing day for names is a week from today 26/12/11...after recieving your name i will format a small questionairre, something similar to what we have used in the past, simply for addresses and candy likes/dislikes etc, I will post your swap partner to you by pm on New years day, which leaves you approx 6 weeks to get your swap ready and posted

Does this sound fair to everyone?

Bits you dont have to participate, its not compulsory


----------



## dissi

Barb, the parade looks awesome...glad you had your wifi set up 

Bonnie, its nice to see you posting again after your forced break 

Tracey, the trees look great  that scandanavian colour scheme seems to be everywhere this year 

Maryrose, its a shame no one at your church thought to do a celebration this year, we usually attend the Salvation Army carol service, but this year because Ive been ill we didnt make it 

Angela, have fun with your Mom 

Love to all....


----------



## maryrose

hi tracy, those knitted trees look nice. i like the tree that onesoutherngal was showing too. i'm glad everyone got their christmas cards okay. where is the blizzard going to be?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, we have stocking hung and a Christmas ornament hanging in our apartment :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Barb! Sorry I took off to bed after looking for you last night. Just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. Belize looks great! Wonderful they did a Christmas parade... And I see my ornament! You should have hung bigger stockings-- you didn't left Santa much to fill!
> 
> It's great you got your WIFI. Now it will seem like you never left us. I'm sure Nina will be around a lot too, from her son's house. It will be a while before they get on their ship.
> 
> Speaking of that, Nina would you please pm me the url for your blog? We discussed so many name, I forgot what you actually settled on.
Click to expand...

Nina sent me the stockings before we left. They were perfect to bring here. Like I said before, Mike and I do not exchange, so all is good


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, just want to say that i hate winter. when i was a kid, i loved it. but now i'm more sensitive to the cold and i can't keep my thermostat up to 70 degrees because i'll use up my oil faster. right now during the day, it's holding at 67. i'm glad we're not getting 0 below temps. oh well, i can't wait til spring.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple of pics from the Children's Christmas Parade last night.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids are beautiful! What language is mostly spoken there? And what is the time difference from your home, Barb?
Click to expand...

The main language here is English. Which is one reason we were so drawn to it. Here and there you get a bit of Mayan Indian, creole, carrebean (spell) jibe in it. Especially the "Rasta" folks. It's just great. But mostly in English with a "twang".

The Belizian dollar is linked to the US dollar, so they accept our money everywhere. The exchange rate is 2 to 1. So when in a store if they say $10.00, that would be $10 Belize, OR $5.00US.


----------



## maryrose

my house we're renting is run mostly by electricity. oil heats the house. i have 3 electric heaters on. if i didn't have those, we would be alot colder. (when i'm using the oven, it gets warmer for awhile)


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, just want to say that i hate winter. when i was a kid, i loved it. but now i'm more sensitive to the cold and i can't keep my thermostat up to 70 degrees because i'll use up my oil faster. right now during the day, it's holding at 67. i'm glad we're not getting 0 below temps. oh well, i can't wait til spring.


I totally agree with you Maryrose. The cold really gets to me, and I'm a lot older than you are! Guess that's why I so much want to live here in the tropics.


----------



## dissi

Believe it or not, I feel the cold too, it really plays my arthritis up badly, but they are predicting a 10-15 degreees celcius for christmas day


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just finished lunch. It's 12:30 here right now, so it's 1:30 back in MA. 

I made chicken quesadilias. We got a lunch to go deal (chicken, beans, and tortilla) for only 3.00 US. I got some salsa, sour cream, cheese. Put it together in a fry pan and we had a delicious lunch. Total for two....$5.00 US, and still have salsa, sour cream, and cheese left for another day. Yummy.

Can live very cheap here. But somethings not so much. Just paid $6.00 for a watch battery as my watch decided to crap out last night. I gotta have a watch! But it's working now. 

I've been teaching a few local kids how to do embroidery. Small little kits I got at AC Moore before coming down. I also have been knitting. I'm almost done a dishcloth, started Mike's socks, frogged them, and will restart them. I also finished a crocheted dishcloth, larger in size that I am using as a hot pad and pot holder as very little is here. 

I just love it.


----------



## knitgalore

Barb, was the apartment pretty well stocked, or did you find there were things you needed to get? I love the view from your door. Takes my breath away. Sounds like fun to be teaching the local children embroidery. Will you be teaching them to knit? Only your first full day, but don't think about the end of your visit there, think of filling every minute with joy. So glad we don't have to do without you for a month. Luv 'n stuff.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'll show my repeat of tiny roses on my cross stitch towel late tonite. looks very pretty.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, my brother is glad he moved to florida. (jacksonville). he doesn't miss the cold up here too.


----------



## Bitsey

So I have until the 26th to make a decision? Ok, Let me get some of my work done. Maybe my head will be clearer...I still have so much to do. Did All of the grocery shopping for the next two weeks....with families coming both weekends. I am going to enjoy January. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, looks like you got a busy schedule. i have loads of projects to do. i'll take sewbiz's advice, i found a nice pattern on knitting central free patterns for a pr. of mittens.


----------



## citynenanyc

It's so busy here!! OMG! Knitting.... take me awaaaaaaay! LOL 

I'll do the V-Day love fest. =D


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey, can I ask what the big decision is, or is it private



Bitsey said:


> So I have until the 26th to make a decision? Ok, Let me get some of my work done. Maybe my head will be clearer...I still have so much to do. Did All of the grocery shopping for the next two weeks....with families coming both weekends. I am going to enjoy January. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Tania, are you blond yet?



citynenanyc said:


> It's so busy here!! OMG! Knitting.... take me awaaaaaaay! LOL
> 
> I'll do the V-Day love fest. =D


----------



## Bitsey

Alberta..I was talking about that Valentine thing. Hey chicks...off to work on dinner...busy day today and another tomorrow..hopefully by thursday...things will have calmed down. I am just doing alot of extra work as hubby's back is out...So that is why I am running around like a chicken with my head cut off. Later. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

I am sorry to hear that handsome hubby is out of commission for a bit. And in time for the holidays. I told dissi I would take part, but on a much smaller scale. A valentine, and some small thing. I was thrilled with the other swap, but can't go all out like that all the time. And I have a collection of little things suitable for a simple swap. And it is a couple months away.Like the end of January for valentines day.



Bitsey said:


> Alberta..I was talking about that Valentine thing. Hey chicks...off to work on dinner...busy day today and another tomorrow..hopefully by thursday...things will have calmed down. I am just doing alot of extra work as hubby's back is out...So that is why I am running around like a chicken with my head cut off. Later. Bits


----------



## dissi

Im sorry to hear about your husband Bits xx Hopefully he will get better by the weekend 

I dont want to phase anyone by doing a big swap so soon after christmas..so maybe just a card, some candy and a small gift...nothing anywhere near as big as christmas 

night ladies xxx


----------



## Bitsey

Dissi, that sounds good...he will be ok, long as he does not insist on doing something "stupid"...I said if you do and screw up your back again...I will kill you. (not really)...maybe. On to dinner chicks. Just to let you know..I went to Walgreens, library, Tri-star, Liquor store, Food Lion, and then to walmart. Left at 9:30 and got home at 2. Pooped!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey! You are my shopper girl! LOL

Alberta, the apartment had some stuff, but we did have to go out find some things. I needed a frying pan, a pot with a lid (not a big one), a broom and dust pan. There were a few odds and ends I needed to pick up to, but I think we are all set. There was more here than I expected, but I was glad I had brought sharp knives and flatware with me.


----------



## Barbara Ann

:thumbdown: On the downside of Caye Caulker, I think every mosquito and sand flea has bitten me. My legs and arms look like I have the chicken pox! Mike doesn't get bit at all, the SOB. Me, I swear as soon as I step out the door, they are on me!


----------



## Barbara Ann

ok, Chicks with Sticks, will check back later, gotta go get dinner rolling.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i like dissi's idea, something small to do for the next swap.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i hope your hubby's back gets better soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann

For you to read. This was the parade last night.

http://www.cayecaulkerchronicles.com/


----------



## Bitsey

HeyBarb..I have missed you. But I am heading off to the chair and then to bed. Chat in the am chickies. Bits...Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi ladies... We had a wonderful day ... Fried shrimp and BBQ rib lunch.. Gifts.. Then we had a fifteen yr old homeschool student who is taking a photography course use my camera to take family photos... They were really awesome.. Even if I have really gained a lot;(

Barb... The buggers attack scents .. You smell more attractive than mike... Try medicated powder if you have some... Sweat really brings them in if your body chemistry produces the right smell... (sorry... You shouldn't be so sweet, lol)

As for the swap... That falls right after our busiest time with 4h... I am going to have to bow out of this one, because I am afraid I would not be able to get it all together;(... Will be in on the next one tho


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey bits... Feed your dh some gingerbread to help with the pain... I swear it works for me


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, just want to say that i hate winter. when i was a kid, i loved it. but now i'm more sensitive to the cold and i can't keep my thermostat up to 70 degrees because i'll use up my oil faster. right now during the day, it's holding at 67. i'm glad we're not getting 0 below temps. oh well, i can't wait til spring.


Knit yourself some sweaters with bulky wool, Maryrose! It works for me. Our house is cold and drafty and we heat with wood. But if you are away from the fireplace, you freeze. I have to wear wool stuff to be comfortable in the house. 100% wool... :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies, just want to say that i hate winter. when i was a kid, i loved it. but now i'm more sensitive to the cold and i can't keep my thermostat up to 70 degrees because i'll use up my oil faster. right now during the day, it's holding at 67. i'm glad we're not getting 0 below temps. oh well, i can't wait til spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Knit yourself some sweaters with bulky wool, Maryrose! It works for me. Our house is cold and drafty and we heat with wood. But if you are away from the fireplace, you freeze. I have to wear wool stuff to be comfortable in the house. 100% wool... :-D
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> :thumbdown: On the downside of Caye Caulker, I think every mosquito and sand flea has bitten me. My legs and arms look like I have the chicken pox! Mike doesn't get bit at all, the SOB. Me, I swear as soon as I step out the door, they are on me!


Barb, there has got to be something you can put on so they don't bite. Cutter? Avon skin so soft? Erg. That would drive me nuts. Every time I walk Sophie out in the woods I end up picking at least three tiny ticks off me the rest of the afternoon. They are speck size, but I can feel them walking. YUCK.


----------



## onesoutherngal

MR... Also get an all cotton sock... Fill it with rice.. And microwave it a few seconds til hot.. Great heat source for cold feet

100% cotton tho! Acrylics can not go in micro!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well, I shopped til I dropped today. Never knew my feet could hurt so bad. I can't stand that slow crawl in the parking lots close to the stores, so I was parking at the back of the lots and just walking. In heeled clogs! Ouch. But I think I got all the shopping done, in just ONE DAY! An endless, grueling day, but at least I don't have to get back out into that ZOO again before Christmas. I stood in a mile long line to pay for my stuff at Dick's Sporting Goods. You would think it was Black Friday! I did get a good deal on a nice sleeping bag for son #1, but I earned it! I bought gifts for the boys, hubby and even myself, because they will feel bad if I have nothing to open. I will be getting a pair of shoes and a fleece jacket for Christmas, LOL! So glad the shopping is over.


----------



## onesoutherngal

... Feels good to be done doesn't it

Did you get the pleated skirts finished too?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Can you believe someone actually asked me if I could make knitted earbud covers? 

( someone posted those in the old thread I think)

Seems they really are functional... Prolong the life of the cords , lol


Guess I know how I will use up some stash this next year!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Can you believe someone actually asked me if I could make knitted earbud covers? 

( someone posted those in the old thread I think)

Seems they really are functional... Prolong the life of the cords , lol


Guess I know how I will use up some stash this next year!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sorry ... Am sitting in the only window where I can get one bar trying to post, lol


----------



## trasara

Evening all! Just popping in to say hello, everyone is in full swing for Christmas.
Bonnie so glad you did the present thing it is nice to have something under the tree you never out grow that!! 
Nina, your parcel arrived thank you so much. It was really quick., Australia post must be working fast at the moment.


----------



## trasara

Hopefully I will have trees to show you tonight.


----------



## trasara

Yeah I have 2 trees done now just the big ones to sew up! They are really easy and fun to make.


----------



## knitgalore

Tracy, love the trees. Good job. I have been so busy with baking haven't touched my needles for a couple days. Still have one huge batch to do this afternoon. Going to do Christmas with 3 sons and families, and plan to take cookies and candy as my family gift. Go to one son's Christmas eve, then divide Christmas day between 2 families.
Merry Christmas everyone, in case I don't remember to say it later. All the hard parts (shopping, cleaning, baking,cleaning,wrapping,cleaning) are done, now just enjoy family and friends.


----------



## dissi

Thank you Nina for the music, it arrived this morning, i now have 2 copies, which means one can be put away so it doesnt get damaged...and when I play it I can think of you 

Bits, thank you for the card, which also arrived this morning in the post 

Done a little more shopping today, wasnt as bad as yesterday and got some real bargains in the gift section, and in the meat section. Just need a lamb leg and my turkey on sat morning, then thats sunday dinners took care of for January  (We have 2 roasts a week, one on wednesday and a big one on Sunday.) Glad Christmas day falls on Sunday this year, felt like last year all we did was eat meat every day...

going for a nap now, then up to finish a cardi for Payton


----------



## onesoutherngal

Cute cute cute trees!

Enjoy your day ladies... Off to spend the day with mom and three teen girls

Leaving the ds with his granddad for the day...

They are chasing that monster buck, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

Cute cute cute trees!

Enjoy your day ladies... Off to spend the day with mom and three teen girls

Leaving the ds with his granddad for the day...

They are chasing that monster buck, lol


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, love those trees they are cute. Today is a day at home working like crazy...just finish cleaning the stove and then the floors. Yuck!! very messy. then to wrapping and after lunch...sausage biscuits for the holiday. Hope that Nina and Kal are OK driving. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks.


----------



## knitgalore

I was just going to echo Bitsey. The weather from southwest isn't sounding good. Roads are being closed and people told NOT to travel unless it is a necessity. Hope our Nina and Kal are tucked away somewhere safe. God be with them.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I too am hoping Kal and Nina are being smart with the traveling. I've heard already that a huge storm is going through. Family is saying they are expecting to be hit with a large storm for Christmas. (glad I'm where the sun is shining) But I want everyone to be safe.


----------



## knitgalore

Morning Barb. I would have thought you would have slept in. But can't wait to hear from Nina to be sure they are alright.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yesterday was a lovely day. We putted around the island for awhile. Then picked up our little girl friends (Gabby and Breyannee) and took them to the split to go swimming for a bit. Then a sneaky little rain storm snuck up on us and the temps got chilly from the wind blowing. So we headed back to my place (only a block away) and put dry clothes on and worked on our needlepoint. 

We have found some beautiful shells, small ones, that I gave to Breyannee's Mom as she makes jewelry here on the island and sells it. She going to make me stitch markers from the shells we found.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Alberta, I did sleep in! I didn't get up until 8:00!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Alberta, I think we are on the same time zone as you are. It is 9:26 right now.


----------



## knitgalore

It is 8:30 here. You must not have had any trouble adjusting. You are on your usual time. Have a great day!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta, I think we are on the same time zone as you are. It is 9:26 right now.


----------



## Barbara Ann

knitgalore said:


> It is 8:30 here. You must not have had any trouble adjusting. You are on your usual time. Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta, I think we are on the same time zone as you are. It is 9:26 right now.
Click to expand...

OOpps.....I gave you the wrong time. We are an hour behind home. So it is 8:30 here too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> ... Feels good to be done doesn't it
> 
> Did you get the pleated skirts finished too?


No... I have 4 to finish up today and tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Yeah I have 2 trees done now just the big ones to sew up! They are really easy and fun to make.


The trees are turning out great!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Morning everyone! Just a quick check-in before running out the door. I have Silver Sneakers class to teach this morning. My son comes in this evening, YAY!


----------



## dissi

Have a beef stew cooking in the slow cooker for dinner, to be served with dumplings and plate sized yorkshires for DD#2 and DS.

Bonnie, I cant imagine not living in the same house as my kids...they are 23, 22 and 19...i would be going nuts! I know someday my nest will be empty...but not yet (I hope !)

I hope that Nina and Kal are staying safe, I wouldnt want to be travelling in a storm  Our weather people are forecasting a very warm christmas here...its nice not to have the heating on all day every day, but do like snow over christmas...but only on the days I dont have to go anywhere!

My christmas shopping madness is now in full swing, bought some girly treats today, vanity cases for me and the girls, the cases are real luxery and we got them at half price! and a hello kitty one for DD#2 (katherine, although i call her katie or kate) as she adores her.

My son is hard to buy for...Ive never thought of knitting for them since they were kids, but maybe next year i will do them all hats scarves and gloves...no excuses, i bought the pattern earlier in the year...

Back to the knitting CWS xxx have a good day xxx


----------



## citynenanyc

Good morning dears!! 

Barb, It must be so nice to just get up and do as you desire  Enjoy!!

Alberta, I'm still a brunette.... one of these days. Something keeps coming up. 

Tracy the trees are coming out just too cute! I'm going to try them one day


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi CWS, I got a call from Nina! They are in Dallas. They had only 15 minutes of "blizzard" to drive through! Now I'm sure they are past any threat of snow. They will be heading to Shreveport to spend the night, and tomorrow they will be coming though Jackson. I'm going to try and meet them for lunch! YAY, I'm meeting Nina!


----------



## citynenanyc

YAY!!! That's so cool! Glad they're moving along safely. I know you guys will have so much fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm so happy Bonnie and Nina are going to meet up. Wish I was going to be there too. Perhaps some day we will all be able to meet each other. Perhaps. I have no idea how we are going to get Tracy and Jo over here. Hmmmm


----------



## knitgalore

Oh you lucky ducky.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi CWS, I got a call from Nina! They are in Dallas. They had only 15 minutes of "blizzard" to drive through! Now I'm sure they are past any threat of snow. They will be heading to Shreveport to spend the night, and tomorrow they will be coming though Jackson. I'm going to try and meet them for lunch! YAY, I'm meeting Nina!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Just finished another dish cloth. Getting ready to go to lunch. We are going out to lunch this afternoon as a friend just opened a new bar & grill here on the beach. I will cook dinner. Tonight is shrimp teriyaki, rice, and zuc squash.

Also Nick (friend) is taking us out in his cab (golf cart) later in the afternoon to look at properties. 

Later Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## dissi

So glad you are having a great time Barb...and glad that bonnie and nina are going to meet...I have my trip planned for next year, but the year after Im hoping to come see most of you, if not all  i know it will be a hard trip, but hopefully by then one of the girls will be driving 

I need to clean my desk! DD#1, Raichelle, bought me a plaque for my wall...a clean desk is the sign of a sick mind! my desk is always knee deep in stuff lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Also Nick (friend) is taking us out in his cab (golf cart) later in the afternoon to look at properties.
> 
> Later Chicks with Sticks!


Oh my goodness... how exciting. Are you ready to buy something or just looking around at what's available? Take pictures!


----------



## trasara

Hi , I am up and hour earlier as hubby needed a particular shirt and I needed to find it for him. I thought I would catch up with you all.
You all sound so organised for Christmas, I still have a bit to do. I finish work on Friday so the centre move has added to the pressure but it is mainly cleaning and baking.
Bonnie I hope you have a wonderful time meeting up with Nina don't forget photos.


----------



## trasara

Barb only two days and looking for a house you are organised.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Noooooooo! I go south and miss Nina! Ahhhhhhhh!

Oh well , have fun without me & safe travels... Maybe we will pass like ships in the night as the kids and I will head back tomorrow...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Nick (friend) is taking us out in his cab (golf cart) later in the afternoon to look at properties.
> 
> Later Chicks with Sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness... how exciting. Are you ready to buy something or just looking around at what's available? Take pictures!
Click to expand...

We have been looking for something for almost a year now. Taking our time to find the right spot for us. If we find it, we will buy, if not, we will continue to look. It will turn up sooner or later.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Chicks, Just sat down for a minute...I have been cooking and wrapping all day. Taking a break and will hopefully finish up tomorrow. Barb, good luch on your purchase. And I read Nina's blog sounds like they are moving right along. Hey Alberta, Tania, Souther, Dissi and Tracy. Ok, chicks, have to run and check the oven later. Bits


----------



## trasara

I am taking my time getting to work today as I have 3 hours Time in leiu to use up in the next 3 days so I will go in a bit late and leave a little early. I have been up since six make 4 dozen Chocolate cupcakes that I need for work for tomorrow and have wash and hung a load of washing and popped up the shop for milk and bread, wow it's amazing what you can get done if you get up early I usually get up at ten past 7 and race out the door at 5 to 8. I wish I was the sort of person who woke up and just jump up and start the day but I am just not.... I tend to be a night owl.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Tracy, I can't imagine having to move your work kitchen during Christmas week. Stress upon stress. I'll be thinking of you.

Nina and Kal are ahead of schedule so I will meet up with them tonight instead of tomorrow.. Just waiting for her to call and tell me where they end up in the Jackson area.

Nina has such a New York accent... She sounds so much like my young designer I do contract work for, I almost thought it was her calling!

My son is coming in tonight too... I can't wait to see him. Whew, it's going to be a busy night! Gotta go put a pot of spaghetti sauce on.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Wow.... Mom gathered up the nieces and my dd... And with me as chaffeur we headed to the malls for a day of shopping...

Ended up in dauphne Alabama... 

(it is not good when you can't keep up with a grandma undergoing cancer therapy... But such a blessing too: ). Last Christmas she was in such pain she could not move out of the chair!)

Think we will head out late morning.. I may need to sleep in lol!


----------



## onesoutherngal

We feel like we have already had Christmas.. We kept looking for the after Christmas sales... And shaking our heads because there werent any great deals


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, what did you expect...she is from New york. She is a New York gal. I wish I couyld be there but alas nt to be. You two girls I know will have a great time. Sounds like everyone is busy and having fun...almost time for me to go and watch a Christmas movie with hubby.. Tonight it is "A Wonderful Life" We have our rituals too. Hope tomorrow I finish the wrapping, did the sausage biscuits today. So Christmas eve will make the Sweet and Sour meatballs. But then SOCKS! Love you all. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi!

Sewbiz! I'm working on DPNs! WOOHOO!! I started a pair of mittens for Mia. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-swatch-no-gauge-mittens-for-kids

Tracy! I'm using the yarn you sent. The green matches one of her coats perfectly. I held the two strands together for the cuff though. Let's see how it turns out. I only have the first cuff made. YAY!


----------



## citynenanyc

Then I will start socks yet again


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ok chicks with sticks. We saw some interesting properties. No decision yet. But I don't think we will rush anything. The one property I would love to have is owned by one of the High School's founders. He would love to sell it to us, but has to work out some politics first. He started to build a house on the land but had to stop. He will be back in Belize on the 6th of January so we can talk more then.


----------



## debidoodle

Good grief what a day!
Had to go visit dad. We wanted to talk to him about Mom and her desicion to stop treatment. Yeah, that was fun.
Then off to go deal with youngest sons car issues, what a mess that was, but it is resolved. He bought a little sporty convertible, that apparentlly has a bad transmission. The seller filled it with something to keep it from smoking, needless to say. Keith (DH) can be very persuasive when he wants to be, and son has his money back.
Then guess what? I got my first Christmas present!!!!
Dh bought me a Dodge Durango! So cute! Mind you I love my Suburban, but with my RA I have been having a bit of trouble climbing in lately, it's lifted about 12 inches. So he got me just the cutest little Durango, it isn't lifted, which feels a bit odd to me, but I can get in and out no problem.Finally got home a bit ago and got supper done, now I'm just sitting and knitting!
So glad Nina made it through alright! Y'all have fun with your meet up!
Barb, you keep us posted about the property, how exciting!
City, good for you on those Dp's! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I love this sign posted on Back Street. I laughed like hell!

See, I told you my legs look like I have the chicken pox! And itchy as it too!


----------



## debidoodle

Oh my word! That sign is hysterical! LMAO!!!!
Your legs look like they must be driving you crazy! You poor thing.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh bits! I love that movie!

Deb! Yay for you!!! & as to your son... Wasn't there a Happy Days or Brady Bunch episode with a car trick like that ? That lesson will be valuable his whole life!

Barb! Ouch! & good luck with the property!

City... Can't wait to see... You know I love green!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh bits! I love that movie!

Deb! Yay for you!!! & as to your son... Wasn't there a Happy Days or Brady Bunch episode with a car trick like that ? That lesson will be valuable his whole life!

Barb! Ouch! & good luck with the property!

City... Can't wait to see... You know I love green!


----------



## knitgalore

Barb, I am sorry about the bites. They must itch like crazy. Did you pack any benadryl or anti-itch cream? Hope you can find some. And someone mentioned scents. Don't wear any kind of stuff that smells good. Love the sign. Good for a laugh. Are the bites from sand fleas? So will say goodnight for now. Sleep tight!!


----------



## knitgalore

Have fun getting the hang of DPN's, And when you get really good socks will be a breeze. Hang in there. Hugs for the munchkins.



citynenanyc said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sewbiz! I'm working on DPNs! WOOHOO!! I started a pair of mittens for Mia. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/no-swatch-no-gauge-mittens-for-kids
> 
> Tracy! I'm using the yarn you sent. The green matches one of her coats perfectly. I held the two strands together for the cuff though. Let's see how it turns out. I only have the first cuff made. YAY!


----------



## trasara

Tania I can't wait to see the mittens knitted up.
Bitsey and OSG thanks for your Christmas cards they arrived today and the little stitch marker is so pretty OSG I think I am going to hang it on my key ring.


----------



## trasara

Tracy, I can't imagine having to move your work kitchen during Christmas week. Stress upon stress. I'll be thinking of you.


It's only my stuff I have to pack not the whole kitchen. But I do seem to have gathered quite alot in the last nearly 8 years.


----------



## onesoutherngal

8 years! Wow... What a heartache and adventure rolled into one to move after that long... 

I will continue to pray it is an easy transition for you....

So glad the marker made it

(I was worried)


----------



## onesoutherngal

Will these kiddos be the same ages?


----------



## trasara

I was all good all tucked up in the envelope safe and sound.
I am getting excited now I am over the suprise of it all and am looking forward to the new challenge.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Pecking away on the iPhone in the window... So excuse typos and double posts!

You know I am so bummed I will miss Nina ... Only 50 mins from my home where she and sewbiz will meet up;(

You will NOT be allowed to miss me when you get to come!

'sides, I have wanted to visit your part of the world forever... I may just superglue myself to you so you MUST take me back with you lol


----------



## trasara

Can't hang around here this afternoon as I am meeting some of my friends for a girls christmas night out , we all met at a play group when our eldest were about 3 months old and are all really good friends, like family really. We are going to an Italian restaurant I really think this is my favourite cuisine..maybe followed by Thai.I will pop by later when I get home and see if anyone is up yet!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Have fun

Merry Christmas !


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> Pecking away on the iPhone in the window... So excuse typos and double posts!
> 
> You know I am so bummed I will miss Nina ... Only 50 mins from my home where she and sewbiz will meet up;(
> 
> You will NOT be allowed to miss me when you get to come!
> 
> 'sides, I have wanted to visit your part of the world forever... I may just superglue myself to you so you MUST take me back with you lol


It's funny I think Aus is probably just like the USA! I just live in the suburbs an hour out of Sydney I guess we just take where we live for granted and don't see it through new eyes and apprieciate what's around us.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Agree...

But the grass always looks greener to a hungry critter


----------



## trasara

I haven't been to Sydney for about 2 years. But I must admit when you get off the train at Circular Quay anlook across at the Opera House and Harbour bridge it is spectacular.


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> Agree...
> 
> But the grass always looks greener to a hungry critter


That's probably why I have enjoyed looking at Nina's photo's the last couple of days . I know we see lots of American movies and TV shows but for some reason it doesn't seem real. All the photo's you guys send are so beautiful. I loved the shot of your kids a goodlooking lot you have there... Did they like posing or did they have a whinge.


----------



## onesoutherngal

....I bet it is .. In real life.. The pix are always beautiful

I have always wanted to see new York at Christmas ... 

Hope city has had time to stop and just look at all the decorations and lights this year


----------



## onesoutherngal

....I bet it is .. In real life.. The pix are always beautiful

I have always wanted to see new York at Christmas ... 

Hope city has had time to stop and just look at all the decorations and lights this year


----------



## onesoutherngal

As my dd put it... We were not reall happy that day, lol

They did much better for my moms family photos here on the creekbank

When I get my laptop back, I will send you an email

South Mississippi on the Pascagoula river has it's own beauty

Will try to send you some local lore/ myths too


----------



## onesoutherngal

Gotta go


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> As my dd put it... We were not reall happy that day, lol
> 
> They did much better for my moms family photos here on the creekbank
> 
> When I get my laptop back, I will send you an email
> 
> South Mississippi on the Pascagoula river has it's own beauty
> 
> Will try to send you some local lore/ myths too


I look forward to it.


----------



## trasara

gotta go too bye


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I love this sign posted on Back Street. I laughed like hell!
> 
> See, I told you my legs look like I have the chicken pox! And itchy as it too!


Funny sign! Barb, do they have sand fleas there? Those look more like sand flea or chigger bites than mosquitoes. You poor thing.

Tania, good girl! Hooray for dpns! I love them...

Well, I just got back from meeting Nina and Kal. They are GREAT people! I thoroughly enjoyed our visit! I wish we could have hung out longer. You know Nina, but Kal is also a fun guy. Very intellectual. His degrees have degrees... The man has spent a LOT of time in school. I hope they have a blast on their cruise. Wish I could tag along! And.... (drumroll...) here are the photos!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Kal took our picture but I should have gotten a picture of Nina and Kal. Dumb me. Didn't think.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Bonnie and Nina! 

You gals are so cool! Pretty ladies! Too bad we couldnt all be on vacation!


----------



## citynenanyc

Omg Barb! The mosquitos loooove you like we do! Except we dont leave a mark! Lol


----------



## citynenanyc

Osg can you believe i havent been able to go anywhere! I have family ct today, so when i get out ill take Mia to Santaland in Macys


----------



## trasara

Yeah!! Nina and Bonnie you both look great, you both look really happy to have met each other.. Glad you had a good time.

Tania I hope you and Mia have fun at Macy's.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I am so jealous...you too ladies having a meet up. Well, I know you had fun. Sounds like everyone is getting in the holiday spirit. Yea!! Off to do todays work and hopefully after that...knitting. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Bonnie, could you send a copy of those photos by email;. Would love to have a copy. I enjoy seeing you having such a good time. Did you go somewhere and eat, or just meet up on the side of the road? LOL!! I hope you hugged her for me.


----------



## Barbara Ann

knitgalore said:


> Barb, I am sorry about the bites. They must itch like crazy. Did you pack any benadryl or anti-itch cream? Hope you can find some. And someone mentioned scents. Don't wear any kind of stuff that smells good. Love the sign. Good for a laugh. Are the bites from sand fleas? So will say goodnight for now. Sleep tight!!


The bites do itch like crazy. Lost a nights sleep because I was itching so bad. But on Monday when the pharmacy was open, I did go and get some Benadryl (will get more today) and also a Benadryl pen that you dab on the bites. It all helps alot.

I think the bites are sand fleas. I don't wear perfume or anything scented, unless they just like my soap. I've been rubbing Deet on my legs now, so that has been helping alot.

All in all.........IT'S ALL GOOD!


----------



## Barbara Ann

BONNIE AND NINA!!!! I'm feeling like I missed out on something (I know I did).
The two of you smiling so much, just beautiful. Some day, some day, hmmmm.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Well, I'm sitting here on the porch having my coffee. Checking to see what you Chicks with Sticks have been up to. Mike just went for a ride on his bike to get some bread and bacon. He want bacon and eggs for breakfast this morning. No real plans for today, just taking it one step at a time. I'm sure we will go out riding on the bikes around the island as we do this each day. Not only is it good exercise but it is nice to see everything over and over. I love it. We've met up some friends we've met here before, and have already made new. The life on a small island, it's easy to make friends and everyone is so friendly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barb! You are just living the dream... Your name did come up last night. We need to do a big meet up for the whole gang, before you move to Belize permanently.

Meeting Nina and Kal was really impromptu. They were taking their time across the country (smelling the roses, as Nina says...) and it was never sure if it would work out to meet up when they came through Jackson. We played it by ear. I'm so glad I got to meet them. 

Nina and Kal ate dinner at a Thai restaurant and I was waiting for my son to arrive, so we didn't get to meet until kind of late- 8:30ish... We talked until the restaurant closed and then I still had to stop and do a major grocery shopping on the way home. At that hour the store only has the self-serve checkouts open and a skeleton crew on, so it took forever to check out my big buggy of items! When I got home I had to upload the pics for you, so I got to bed around 1pm and now here I am with an early morning at the gym. (Will be leaving shortly). Maybe I can steal a nap later!

Alberta I will email the photos to you.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning all! So glad sewbiz and Nina were able to time it right. 

City, make time to have a magical day with Mia ... She will cherish those memories forever

MR... Where are you?

Barb... Keep those photos rolling in ... I am living it... And my mom loved your sign, lol ( remember she was a missionary overseas and can relate)

Bits... I am going to try to send you an trasara some if our local river lore when I get back... Think you might enjoy it... 

And maybe a ghost story too... Just in case you are tired of all the Christmas movies


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks Bonnie. I have a special folder for KP pictures. I am so happy that it worked out for you and Nina. Help!! I have been looking for a pattern for a shrug (or sweater) that looks like a circle. Ribbing all around it with one button closure. Nina usually has what we look for before I get it typed. Anyone who knows this or something like it please help.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning all! So glad sewbiz and Nina were able to time it right. 

City, make time to have a magical day with Mia ... She will cherish those memories forever

Barb... Keep those photos rolling in ... I am living it... And my mom loved your sign, lol ( remember she was a missionary overseas and can relate)

Bits... I am going to try to send you an trasara some if our local river lore when I get back... Think you might enjoy it... 

And maybe a ghost story too... Just in case you are tired of all the Christmas movies

Alberts... I want to send you a poinsettia quilt pattern I stumbled acros

Deb and Jo ... You have been so quiet... Hope that means you are busy having a great holiday... If you are shopping, remember to save some yarn money


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning all! So glad sewbiz and Nina were able to time it right. 

City, make time to have a magical day with Mia ... She will cherish those memories forever

Barb... Keep those photos rolling in ... I am living it... And my mom loved your sign, lol ( remember she was a missionary overseas and can relate)

Bits... I am going to try to send you an trasara some if our local river lore when I get back... Think you might enjoy it... 

And maybe a ghost story too... Just in case you are tired of all the Christmas movies

Alberts... I want to send you a poinsettia quilt pattern I stumbled acros

Deb and Jo ... You have been so quiet... Hope that means you are busy having a great holiday... If you are shopping, remember to save some yarn money


----------



## onesoutherngal

Alberta ... Bonnie put one in the old resort just before it was locked

If you don't find it... I will have laptop back tonite!!!

It is actually knit as a rectangle and sewn into a circle...

May be what you want???

Let me know


----------



## knitgalore

I appreciate that. I don't remember how to get there. When you have time would you send me the URL or something. Not that I am going to do it right this minute but thought of it being something for ME next year in a nice yarn. Thanks, I do hope this is the one I want. Sounds like it might be as I could not visualize how it was done. It is likely out of "style" but at my age who cares.


----------



## dissi

Ive been into the unit today, getting it together ready for the kids to make candy to go in the baskets they made the other night...am really looking forward to seeing their creations...


----------



## Bitsey

Well, chicklets...I have to run into town...I am one gift short and it is for a small person...so have to get it. Later. Chicklets.


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, i'm still here even if i'm not typing anything down. nice to see a pic of knittingneedles and sewbiz. i just got done last nite baking my brother's cookies. i made him & his family some peanut butter, choc. chip, & butter/sugar cookies. i will mail them out after.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hey all! Sitting here waiting still.... they took all of my knitting supplies here at the court house... :/ this sucks!


----------



## Bitsey

Of course, you might stab someone with your needles. Well, chicks...I AM FINISHED! I have wrapped, ribboned, and taped till I thought my fingers would drop off. I am done. Doing nothing right now. Tomorrow start my new socks. thursday and friday to myself. Saturday--cooking. Bits.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I have a special folder for KP pictures. I am so happy that it worked out for you and Nina. Help!! I have been looking for a pattern for a shrug (or sweater) that looks like a circle. Ribbing all around it with one button closure. Nina usually has what we look for before I get it typed. Anyone who knows this or something like it please help.


Did you see the one I posted a picture of, a week or more ago? It sounds like your description and is a free pattern online. It's called Circular Shrug
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-shrug


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> I appreciate that. I don't remember how to get there. When you have time would you send me the URL or something. Not that I am going to do it right this minute but thought of it being something for ME next year in a nice yarn. Thanks, I do hope this is the one I want. Sounds like it might be as I could not visualize how it was done. It is likely out of "style" but at my age who cares.


It's not out of style!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Ive been into the unit today, getting it together ready for the kids to make candy to go in the baskets they made the other night...am really looking forward to seeing their creations...


Fun! If I can ever finish my sewing order and get the house throughly cleaned, I want to build a gingerbread house. I need to find gumdrops!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, i'm still here even if i'm not typing anything down. nice to see a pic of knittingneedles and sewbiz. i just got done last nite baking my brother's cookies. i made him & his family some peanut butter, choc. chip, & butter/sugar cookies. i will mail them out after.


What a sweet gift of love, and won't they be excited to see that come in the mail!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, sewbiz have you wrapped and finish shopping? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Hey all! Sitting here waiting still.... they took all of my knitting supplies here at the court house... :/ this sucks!


Like you are going to go berserk and stick one of your needles in the judge's eye... yeah, right. They just do mean things like that because they can. :? Sorry for your boring, non-knitting day.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Well, sewbiz have you wrapped and finish shopping? Bits


Yup. Shopped in one (long!) day and wrapped the next. It's why the skirt order still drags on, but I have a bunch of pretty presents under the tree. Everyone should be happy.


----------



## Bitsey

I bet it looks pretty. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

Mias father has some friggin luck!!!! He gets away without consequence yet again....


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Tania, I am so sorry, but does that also mean he has no control over Mia?


----------



## dissi

I understand the "no consequence" thing, im just glad mine are old enough now to understand, and they are wise to choose to stay away! Sorry it didnt go your way Tania xx


----------



## onesoutherngal

(((((hugs))))) to you Tania ....

So sorry things did not go better for you


----------



## Bitsey

Southern, how are your socks going?


----------



## knitgalore

Tania, maybe it is a good thing they took your knitting needles. Sorry it ended up not going your way. Was this Mia's father? Not Chris's?


----------



## knitgalore

Why?? 
How??
My sister hates it when I say it, but that sucks, big time.



citynenanyc said:


> Mias father has some friggin luck!!!! He gets away without consequence yet again....


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sitting here on the porch facing the sea knitting the afternoon away. I'm going to finish the Moonshine Neck Wrap soon. Not that I need it here, but it will be nice and warm when I get back to MA. 

Tonight we have been invited to a friends house for dinner. Same family that we have gotten very close with. We have also been invited to have Christmas Dinner with them, BBQ. BBQ is the biggest thing going here. They BBQ everything.
The kids made us some lovely cards, saying stuff that makes me want to cry. How much they love us, etc. I hung them up in the apartment.

We are also invited to dinner at another friends on Friday night. I have a big social life here! LOL (not really)

Did I tell you I signed up for my next Webs class? It starts after we get back. It should be good. I will learn how to knit with more than one color. I'm excited.


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks Bonnie. That certainly looks like what I saw. I thought it would be great to wear with a turtle neck or something. It looked cute on the young lady. I hope it will look okay on me.


----------



## knitgalore

Bonnie, did I miss something? I see no yarn choice, needle suggestion, and no guage. I am bad enough when I have all that stuff, but without it I am dead in the water.. Where can I get help?


----------



## Bitsey

Barb, I am jealous...taking a class at Webs. I ordered a pair of needles from them. Addi lace circulars for $13.50 plus 3.50 for shipping ordered it on friday and it came on Monday. Wow. My lys would have charged me $17.50 for the needles, plus driving20 miles each way to go and get them. What a deal. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey, where is Webs? I typed in Webs.com and got something out of this world.



Bitsey said:


> Barb, I am jealous...taking a class at Webs. I ordered a pair of needles from them. Addi lace circulars for $13.50 plus 3.50 for shipping ordered it on friday and it came on Monday. Wow. My lys would have charged me $17.50 for the needles, plus driving20 miles each way to go and get them. What a deal. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Mias father has some friggin luck!!!! He gets away without consequence yet again....


You mean they let him slide on his child support? That does suck. I hate it how so many guys are lying about having a job just to slime their way out of supporting their children. They aren't cheating their ex's, they are cheating their own child-- their flesh and blood. Scumbags. There ought to be court investigators who follow them around.

Well, I hope you guys had fun with Santa at Macy's, anyway...


----------



## Bitsey

I will get the address for you.


----------



## Bitsey

Alberta pm me your email and I will send you the site. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, did I miss something? I see no yarn choice, needle suggestion, and no guage. I am bad enough when I have all that stuff, but without it I am dead in the water.. Where can I get help?


It's right on this page, directly under "Circular Shrug by Julia Allen"-- all that information.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-shrug


----------



## Bitsey

Ok. chicks, off to watch Miracle on 34th Street. It is christmas movie night. Bits later dear friends.


----------



## knitgalore

Oh of course it is all there and I am sorry I bothered you. Pouty face!!
Oh, well I looked on the PDF and it wasn't there. My bad!!


----------



## knitgalore

Thank you..



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, did I miss something? I see no yarn choice, needle suggestion, and no guage. I am bad enough when I have all that stuff, but without it I am dead in the water.. Where can I get help?
> 
> 
> 
> It's right on this page, directly under "Circular Shrug by Julia Allen"-- all that information.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circular-shrug
Click to expand...


----------



## citynenanyc

Thanks everyone! This was Mia's father.... this means that he's duped the judge again!! I just don't get HOW she doesn't see that he's playing her like a fiddle!!! and she let's it continue! The last court date, a month and a half ago, he took a letter that said he was "laid off" and he was going to file for unemployment. TODAY.... apparently he can't get unemployment and he stumbled on his words and she ate it all up!! SHe even finished the sentence for him...... ANd goes Uhhh yeah! That. 

I nearly blew a gasket!! But i can't say anything... that judge never lets me speak when it comes to him. All i know is that he's going to pay for all of his shenanigans somehow....... one day his heart will hurt because of his neglect. I have no idea how he can live with himself. 

She asked him how his finances were... he explained and she said ok. She asked me and I said I'm having a hard time keeping up with everything. She said Yeah well, we all are. WTH!!! I felt my face turn so red!


----------



## citynenanyc

I didn't go to Macy's today... I'm going tomorrow evening. With one of my friends. I was too disappointed to go today.


----------



## citynenanyc

Gonna knit away my anger... maybe some dish cloths......


----------



## Barbara Ann

Take it out on the needles Tania. But don't use the needles for anything else but knitting.

Webs website Alberta is www.yarn.com

going to bed, will chat in the am!


----------



## debidoodle

Oh Tania! I'm so sorry. What is that judge thinking letting him get away with that? Does he have visitation? Boy I'd try to cut that real quick! :evil: 
I'm here, just crazy busy trying to pull off a Norman Rockwell Christmas for my Mom. I know, I'm going overboard, but it makes me feel like I'm at least doing something.......
Got the absolute last of the knitted gifts done last night. Now onto a bit more wrapping today and all will be done. Tonight we are going to Johnson City, they have this amazing light display every year, and horse drawn carriages to ride around in. 
Nina I hope all is well with you,wherever youare!
Barb, sounds like y'all are really having a wonderful vacation!
Everyone else, big hugs, and I'd like to wish y'all a very, very Merry Christmas!


----------



## citynenanyc

Morning all! Off to the rat race! 

No visits Deb.... he doesnt want to see her. 

Barb i got pretty far on Mias gloves... im excited!


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning all.. I am sitting here in this hotel room while Kal sleeps.. I can't sleep well in these beds, I have become spoiled with my own..

Anyway, Tania, just remember what comes around goes around!!! and it will.. 

OSG so sorry we didn't get a chance to hook up.. Maybe next time.. and the same with you Debi.. Last time (last year) we drove thru San Antonio, went to the Alamo.. always wanted to see that and the Riverwalk. Had a lovely time. Now I know that the next time I drive thru I have a friend there I can meet! 

The night Bonnie and I met, it was raining cats and dogs,(I got drenched) I was sure she would cancel, but she didn't and we had a lovely time getting to know each other. 

Barb, what a way to live!!! Wouldn't it be great to do that everyday for the rest of your life??

Alberta, Craftsy has a free tutorial on a shrug...

I sent it to you in an EMAIL....so check your email..

Well, it's 6:30 and I think it's time to wake him up and get on the road.. this time I have to drive a BMW 760il... POOR ME!!!  This car has so many buttons, it takes a Rocket Scientist to work it!!! All I need is a radio and air conditioning!!!! Hopefully we will make it deep into Florida by the end of the day!


----------



## knittingneedles

OH I forgot to tell you guys something.

My SIL's friend just opened a beautiful LYS in LA California.. and had a huge open house..

Well, the owner of Trendsetter yarn was there, and I asked my SIL to ask him what he thought about the cubic needles and square needles (which are suppose to be better for your hands) and he said they are comfortable but if you leave your knitting on the needles the knitting gets the shape of the squares and gets it all out of wack! So now I am hesitate to try them.. Barbara, I know you have a pair of DPNs like that, have you found the yarn going screwy???


----------



## trasara

Hi It's late and I really need sleep I have a half day at work tomorrow and I have friends coming for lunch so I have been madly trying to tidy up and get food ready, Baked some jam tarts and fruit mince tarts also potato salad and a triffle for dessert I will pick up a couple of BBq chooks tomorrow and throw together a salad ... instant lunch.
Wanted to have my Third tree finished but ran out of time.
Tania it just isn't fair is it? My friends husband has not paid a cent for his 18 year old daughter as he never seems to get paid work...... that anyone knows about anyway. Manages to afford his alcohol though!!
Deb I hope you make some very special memories this Christmas!

Well my day was a nightmare I am now going to move to a totally different centre now this one I can see from my bathroom window!!! it will take 2 minutes to walk there!! Instead of the whole 5 minute drive I have now. I am terrified and excited about the move all at the same time.


----------



## trasara

I'm off to bed , Drive safe Nina!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Tracy, no worries Mate, you will be perfect there and they will so appreciate you.. that much more because you are the best!!!

I think we might not stop in Florida and just continue until we hit Aussie, if you promise to cook like that for us!!!!!

Now I really have to wake him up and get on the move!!!

Have a wonderful day, everyone!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, glorious morning...all my work is done. Tania, I am sorry no support from the bum, but at least he has nothing to do with your daughter. And one day this will turn around and bite him. When my parents divorced my father paid my mom the least amount of money that he could just so he could claim one of us girls on his taxes. So, in 1961 he paid my mom $16.00 a week. The woman worked three jobs so she could raise us kids. When he got old he needed me, I loved him because he was my father...but he was not going to get me running every time he asked....Lots of times I said no, I am working...it does bite them. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Excuse my manners...good morning everyone Barb and Nina I miss you too terribly. But I have enjoyed reading your blog and hearing from you Barb. Have a good Christmas. Deb you have a good christmas and southern you too.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Yesterday was busy, but in a good way. I'm getting tons of exercise riding my bike around the island. 

Nina, I have the dpn's in the square needles, because I'm doing socks, I don't have a problem with the yarn getting quirky. They don't sit long enough to take the shape of the needles.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

debidoodle said:


> Tonight we are going to Johnson City, they have this amazing light display every year, and horse drawn carriages to ride around in.
> Nina I hope all is well with you,wherever youare!
> Barb, sounds like y'all are really having a wonderful vacation!
> Everyone else, big hugs, and I'd like to wish y'all a very, very Merry Christmas!


Thank you, Deb. Merry Christmas to you, too. I'm sure your mother is appreciating and enjoying all that you are doing for her.


----------



## Bitsey

Ah, Sewbiz has joined us, good morning ...how are your skirts coming?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Ah, Sewbiz has joined us, good morning ...how are your skirts coming?


Two to go!! She is supposed to be mailing me the box to ship them in, with the label on it. When that box arrives I want to be able to put the skirts in it and give it right back to the UPS driver!

Then I need to vacuum and dust the whole house, and we need to go out and cut up another tree for firewood and haul it home, and that's all the chores before Christmas! Then we can do some fun things...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

And Good Morning!


----------



## Bitsey

I just finished vaccuming the sewing/dining room. I have cast on my sock and getting ready to do the first two rows. Once I have done that I can relax....those first two are a killer. Wow, you havwe burned up a whole tree? That is alot of wood. What was that 1 cord?


----------



## Bitsey

I am going to try to get a head start on next Christmas...knitting all of the girls socks....and Of course I am much slower than you and Barb...so I am charging ahead. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Watch...I just did a cart wheel....did the rest of the vaccuming and got the first two rows done. Going to fold laundry. Where is everyone? Out shopping and wrapping I quess. Helloooooo?


----------



## tomilu

Good morning from snowy Kansas. May I join in?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi Tomilu, Merry Christmas!

Bits, we still have lots of the big chunks from the first tree, but need smaller cuts to get the fires going, as we have used all of that up. I don't know cords from schmords...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tomilu said:


> Good morning from snowy Kansas. May I join in?


Do I know you from the Quilting Board? Aren't you another vintage sewing machine collector?


----------



## Bitsey

If the wood is stacked a cord is measured as 4 x 4 x 8....4 ft. high, 4 ft. wide. and 8 ft long. We always stacked our wood since we bought it so to make sure we were getting what we were buying. Since hubby only has the use of one arm...chopping wood was out of the question. Bits

PS I am on row 5. Sewbiz, I am so excited about socks. I am so happy we started this....I am becoming an addict.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Sewbizgirl said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from snowy Kansas. May I join in?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you from the Quilting Board? Aren't you another vintage sewing machine collector?
Click to expand...

Yes, I just checked QB-- you are the same Tomilu! I didn't know you were a knitter too... good to see you found KP! You helped me before on the QB with machine stuff, even sent me a manual for a 201... Knitgalore in this group is a quilter too. And Bitsey sews fantastic quilted bags. Hello!

Bitsey, I'm happy you are loving the sock knitting. I think you had the 'want to' and would have found your way there without me, tho... :mrgreen:


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, looks like we're all busy with housework. my hubby is off for 4 days starting tomorrow so i won't be on very much. i like to see what the ladies are making in the picture section. i can't show my roses towel. nobody wanted to help me with it & i had to wrap it up and mail it off to my mother. she'll get it christmas eve. (i knitted her some other things too). i'm cross stitching myself a rose towel so i'll show that one someday. at least that one won't be in a rush. i'm going to use it as a doily on my dresser. i wish you all a nice christmas.


----------



## tomilu

Sewbizgirl said:


> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from snowy Kansas. May I join in?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you from the Quilting Board? Aren't you another vintage sewing machine collector?
Click to expand...

Yes, I am a "VSMC", lol. Been so busy with making Christmas gifts that I haven't done much with the super oldies. Had a lady want me to fix her 40 yo Elna, but it may be beyond my capabilities.
Good to see you here on the knitting board. I do like this format better than the new quilting board format.


----------



## dissi

Im beat! did a mad 18 hour shopping marathon! just the fresh food to get now...turkey chipolatas, streaky bacon etc....come saturday i will be sitting on my ass and knitting until the cows come home!

Bonnie, i have a question about wooden needles...Ive been looking at buying some Brittany Birch needles for a couple of weeks, just in the sizes I use, but whilst searching ebay, came across some beautiful rosewood...which would be the best, iyho? The birch look beautiful...but then so did the rosewood :$ talk about confused.com lol

last cadets of the year tonite and they are making candy... just need to find some peppermint essence from somewhere 

keep those needles clacking my favbe CWS xx


----------



## Bitsey

I don't know Sewbiz...I think this is one time we had the encouragement from everyone...to just keep plugging along until you got it...particularily me. Well, onwards and upwards to pair of socks #2. 

Did you finish the skirts? You said you had a couple to do.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Dissi...I don't know which wood is the harder of the two? I love rosewood. So beautiful. Have you started your socks yet?


----------



## dissi

hmmm yes, i started....but i keep getting sidetracked, just havent had time to sit and knit this week, not properly...

Thank you Angela, your card and stitch marker arrived today, such a beautiful picture 

I be glad when its saturday...i bought a new underblanket for the bed today, my room always seems cold...my christmas present to myself...if you dont count the yarn i bought! lol


----------



## Bitsey

Dissi, what is an underblanket? A new mattress cover?


----------



## debidoodle

Ok wow. Never thought this would happen to me. I'm making the infamous Skull Beanie for hubby. My right thumb is killing me! I started it this morning about 10 or so and am 2/3 of the way done. Had to pop some motrin and put it down for a bit. I've never gotten sore from knitting before. Crazy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> i wish you all a nice christmas.


You too, Maryrose!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tomilu said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomilu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from snowy Kansas. May I join in?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you from the Quilting Board? Aren't you another vintage sewing machine collector?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am a "VSMC", lol. Been so busy with making Christmas gifts that I haven't done much with the super oldies. Had a lady want me to fix her 40 yo Elna, but it may be beyond my capabilities.
> Good to see you here on the knitting board. I do like this format better than the new quilting board format.
Click to expand...

I agree... Konstantin has built a great website format. There never seem to be any bugs or crashes here, either. Everything always works. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, I almost missed you, I wish you and your family aMerry Christmas. I know it will be a happy one. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Im beat! did a mad 18 hour shopping marathon! just the fresh food to get now...turkey chipolatas, streaky bacon etc....come saturday i will be sitting on my ass and knitting until the cows come home!
> 
> Bonnie, i have a question about wooden needles...Ive been looking at buying some Brittany Birch needles for a couple of weeks, just in the sizes I use, but whilst searching ebay, came across some beautiful rosewood...which would be the best, iyho? The birch look beautiful...but then so did the rosewood :$ talk about confused.com lol
> 
> last cadets of the year tonite and they are making candy... just need to find some peppermint essence from somewhere
> 
> keep those needles clacking my favbe CWS xx


Sounds like my Monday-- I shopped for ALL the gifts that one day. And I don't relish shopping even on my best day...:?

Rosewood needles are beautiful and exotic, and usually a lot more pricey than birch. My only caution would be that a lot of needles sold on Ebay are poor quality. Be sure you are buying some good name brand that you recognize, if you buy on ebay...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I don't know Sewbiz...I think this is one time we had the encouragement from everyone...to just keep plugging along until you got it...particularily me. Well, onwards and upwards to pair of socks #2.
> 
> Did you finish the skirts? You said you had a couple to do.


I'm taking a short break... working on the last 2... they ship out tomorrow!

Socks are not everyone's cup of tea. Some people just don't like knitting them. I find them rather boring, unless there's some interesting pattern going on. And since I have a drawer overflowing with them, I won't be knitting any for a while. You just have a lot of catching up to do, Bits! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

debidoodle said:


> Ok wow. Never thought this would happen to me. I'm making the infamous Skull Beanie for hubby. My right thumb is killing me! I started it this morning about 10 or so and am 2/3 of the way done. Had to pop some motrin and put it down for a bit. I've never gotten sore from knitting before. Crazy.


Deb, take breaks! If you sat and knit 2/3 of it at one sitting, that might just be too much time. Be sure to show us the beanie when you are done...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Back to sewing... later, Chicks.


----------



## Bitsey

Later also, almost 4PM like to watch the news with hubby.


----------



## trasara

tomilu said:


> Good morning from snowy Kansas. May I join in?


Hi Tomilu from Aus, Nice to meet you.
Morning all last day at centre no kids just 1/2 day ..... Not sure how I'm feeling but onward and upward!!!!


----------



## trasara

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, looks like we're all busy with housework. my hubby is off for 4 days starting tomorrow so i won't be on very much. i like to see what the ladies are making in the picture section. i can't show my roses towel. nobody wanted to help me with it & i had to wrap it up and mail it off to my mother. she'll get it christmas eve. (i knitted her some other things too). i'm cross stitching myself a rose towel so i'll show that one someday. at least that one won't be in a rush. i'm going to use it as a doily on my dresser. i wish you all a nice christmas.


Merry christmas Maryrose!


----------



## trasara

Well I am still waiting to feel Christmassy I am going through the motions but I think I have too much happening at onnce..
Funny Bitsey I had just posted the above post saying onward and upward continued reading the posts and then you said the exact same ting in one of your post lol funny how most of us have never met but seem to think the same way.
well I had better get off to work.


----------



## dissi

I wish I had my camera tonite...the kids made a right mess, but the end products were just great...I made pralines and peppermint creams, and washed the dishes! Am now waiting on the pizza boy to deliver dinner 

Merry Christmas Maryrose


----------



## dissi

Tracey, it never seems to be christmas here until im sat waiting for midnight to tick over....then once we open the first present of the day, and I see smiles...I cant stop smiling 

You will be pleased to hear that the peach boleros arrived in time for christmas and hopefully I will have a pic of the kids in them for the new year  you never know, i might just do it again, but definitely not in peach lol


----------



## maryrose

debidoodle said:


> Ok wow. Never thought this would happen to me. I'm making the infamous Skull Beanie for hubby. My right thumb is killing me! I started it this morning about 10 or so and am 2/3 of the way done. Had to pop some motrin and put it down for a bit. I've never gotten sore from knitting before. Crazy.


hi deb, my hand was killing me when i was knitting the "loop stitch" so i know what you mean.


----------



## maryrose

to onesoutherngal $ city: i'm using your stitch holders. i really like them. looks pretty on my knitting and crochet projects.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Well Ladies, I finished the moonshine neck wrap. It's too small! I have to frog the whole thing! And I will, because I love the way it turned out. So cute.

Tomorrow we are going into the Belize City with Rosie and Bass. They are going to show us where to shop, Belize City is not the best place to go if you don't know your way around, a lot of crime. So it's good we are going with people who are familiar with it.


----------



## Bitsey

Stay safe Barb. Just to let you know I started my second pair of socks with my needles from Webbs. I have to say it ...have a good time and hurry home. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

Don't worry about us Bits. We are fine. Rose and Bass are locals so no one will mess with us. 

So glad you like the socks. I too am addicted to knitting them! 

I have more pictures to post as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Well I am still waiting to feel Christmassy I am going through the motions but I think I have too much happening at onnce..
> Funny Bitsey I had just posted the above post saying onward and upward continued reading the posts and then you said the exact same ting in one of your post lol funny how most of us have never met but seem to think the same way.
> well I had better get off to work.


Hey Tracy,
Well, for now keep going through the motions. It will hit you when you least expect it: CHRISTMAS!

Did you get to tell your little people all 'goodby'? I hope so.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Tracey, it never seems to be christmas here until im sat waiting for midnight to tick over....then once we open the first present of the day, and I see smiles...I cant stop smiling
> 
> You will be pleased to hear that the peach boleros arrived in time for christmas and hopefully I will have a pic of the kids in them for the new year  you never know, i might just do it again, but definitely not in peach lol


Jo, glad the boleros arrived, safe and sound! Just in time for Christmas.

Your treats sound yummy. We were just discussing making a gingerbread house!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Have fun shopping, Barb. Is Belize City off of Caye Caulker?


----------



## Bitsey

Well, chicks, I am heading off to my chair. After the movie I am pooped. I will probably head to bed in an hour. Boy, this year I am getting worn out. I think it is that kitty cat waking me up twice durinbg the night. Goodnight chicklets...sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite. I think Nina said that too. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi guys.. my last night in a hotel.. thank the Lord!!!! I am getting seriously sick of this.. I want to post a couple of pix for you to see on the blog... 

See ya there..


----------



## knittingneedles

I have Lantern Moon Rosewood straights... (they were the first set I purchased) and in truth, I don't think I would do it again...Rosewood is beautiful and soft and warm.. but the grains wear down with knitting and start to come up and snag on the yarn.. who else uses Rosewood? I would love to hear what you think?

Barb, you knit so quickly that the sq wouldn't effect the yarn...that's great!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Another factor that would influence square needles distorting your sts is how tightly you knit. Loose sts sitting on the needles a while probably wouldn't distort at all, whereas tight ones would.


----------



## knittingneedles

ah ha!!!! That makes sense!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Going to bed... hope all sleep tight!


----------



## knittingneedles

As I am off for the last day of driving, I want to wish you all the very best of everything!!!

You all have become very dear to me!!!

Hope Christmas brings good wishes and good cheer to you all and to your families.

Be well and enjoy!!!

With much love and appreciation,

Nina


----------



## debidoodle

Good morning!
Nina, y'all be careful, and have a wonderful rest of the trip!
Well. here we are Christmas Eve, Eve! HA! We've almost made it through!
I'm pretty much all done, just a bit more wrapping. I'll tackle that today sometime, and then relax for the rest of the weekend. I managed to get all my cookie plates put together yesterday for delivery today as well.
Oh! I put the Skull Beanie down, I'll finish it up this morning. I think I was holding my yarn to tight in my right hand, I was using my thumbe to do the twisting, and of course hold the needle. That's all I can think of.
Well I'm off to the shower! Y'all have a wonderful day! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning everyone, Nina be safe and have a happy and joyous holiday with your son and his lovely wife. Morning Deb, well, out of the showers going to do the face and hair and then make a potato salad to go with the ham. Also a large fruit salad to serve at breakfasts. I will check in later....of course at this point most like a sandwich for dinner.Ha! Bits


----------



## debidoodle

Here's what I got done yesterday. Should have sucked it up and finished it. Oh well, it'll be done.in about an hour. BTW, I've never done stranded knitting before. I'm pretty proud of how this turned out.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Have fun shopping, Barb. Is Belize City off of Caye Caulker?


Belize City is on the mainland. About an hour boat ride by water taxi. We fly into Belize City when we come, but don't get to see anything.


----------



## knittingneedles

The Skull beanie looks great.. I might have to try that!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Off we go.. had another horrible hotel breakfast and packing the last of the overnight stuff... and last bathroom break and gone!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Debi, the hat is turning out great! I've never done stranded knitting either. I'm chicken!


----------



## debidoodle

Here's the inside. I think I did the twists right. Whataya think?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Today we go to Belize City with Rosie and Bass. I think they are doing their Christmas shopping for the kids today. so that will be fun. Other than a taxi ride from the airport to the water taxi, we haven't seen anything of Belize City. Just glad we are going with locals as it really is not a "safe" city to wander around in if you don't know where to go and where not to.


----------



## Bitsey

Deb that is great...You have to aqsk one of our experts if you did it right. Ok, off to fruit salad.


----------



## debidoodle

Thanks all. Dh has this whole "Biker/ Pirate" thing going for him. This is going in his stocking.


----------



## Barbara Ann

NINA!!!!! I MISS YOU!!!! LOL


----------



## debidoodle

Barbara Ann said:


> Today we go to Belize City with Rosie and Bass. I think they are doing their Christmas shopping for the kids today. so that will be fun. Other than a taxi ride from the airport to the water taxi, we haven't seen anything of Belize City. Just glad we are going with locals as it really is not a "safe" city to wander around in if you don't know where to go and where not to.


San Antonio is like that too. I guess its everywhere. Y'all stay safe and have fun!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Have a safe trip. Catch you at the Resort when you settle in Florida...I hope!!


----------



## Bitsey

Ditto!...I am knitting socks Barb.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Off we go.. had another horrible hotel breakfast and packing the last of the overnight stuff... and last bathroom break and gone!!!!


Which reminds me I forgot to tell you guys of a great place to go for breakfast, right near your hotel in Jackson... Oh well, sorry! It was Broad Street Bakery... you probably saw it on the right as you left.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Today we go to Belize City with Rosie and Bass. I think they are doing their Christmas shopping for the kids today. so that will be fun. Other than a taxi ride from the airport to the water taxi, we haven't seen anything of Belize City. Just glad we are going with locals as it really is not a "safe" city to wander around in if you don't know where to go and where not to.


That should be a LOAD of fun, Barb! Especially when your American dollars go twice as far as the Belize dollar...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Debi, your hat looks great, inside and out! Your hubby will just love that!

And Good Morning everyone!

Today is clean the house day, and hopefully catch the UPS man day... I want to ship the skirts off a.s.a.p. and get paid.

Also need to fit in a gym workout and trip to the grocery store, then tomorrow start cooking some side dishes.

I'm going to get the stuff to do a gingerbread house, but it's not a priority... we might make it Christmas day or the day after. Not planning on going anywhere near the stores on the day after Christmas. (<<SHUDDER>> ) And the boys will probably be out hunting some of that day.


----------



## Bitsey

Potatoes cooking.....after lunch I will knit and he will have a sandwich for dinner. Poor man.


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon...I am all alone. Well, potato salad finished and in the fridge..sitting here knitting. Well, talk to myself later.


----------



## tomilu

Made DH a bib this am. He is messy and always getting something on his shirts. So he requested a bib for Christmas. Got 'er done and wrapped. Just finished watching knitting program on PBS and need to finish two quilting blocks for a BOM on the quilting board. Then perhaps I can knit for a while.
Have a great day,all.
tomilu


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone is busy tonight and I can certainly understand that. Almost time for dinner Chicklets. Maybe later someone will decide to come see us.Tomilu hope you get the chance to knit a few stitches. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

Hello Everyone! I'm finally home and have a moment to relax. Ordered out today and it's almost here. Am starving! Have some cleaning up to do... then some knitting.  My days and nights have been running into each other. I got up late for work today. Thank GOD there was no traffic!! And none comeing home for that matter.... very strange. Anyhoo..... Mia's mittens are coming along


----------



## citynenanyc

Nina be safe!! Barb you too!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc

Maryrose have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## citynenanyc

Welcome Tomilu  

We're a group of regulars that have kind of gravitated towards each other and like it! lol


----------



## citynenanyc

Bitsey, I don't know if I missed it, but is everyone coming to your house for Christmas?? 

Sewbiz, do they send you pictures of the folks wearing what you make? 


Deb, did you make a winter wonderland? I'm gonna look up this Norman Rockwell......


----------



## trasara

Hi everyone, 


happy Christmas eve!!! am busy busy busy baking think I am starting to get organised but need to sleep I am so tired..
I case I don't get Back I want to wish you and your families all a very Merry Christmas!!! Enjoy every moment and make precious memories.xxx


----------



## citynenanyc

Merry Christmas Tracy!!  Many blessings to you and your family!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Tania and Tracy, yes everyone is coming also with their dogs. so counting hubby and me it will be 17 people, plus 2 labs, a corgi and some squealy little dog...my cat is bigger than this dog. It will be alittle crazy but only for one night then they travel home to their own beds and then pop and I have some quiet and I have some knitting.I wll be here tomorrow so I will chat with my dearest friends tomorrow. Getting reay for bed. Sleep tight, and don't let the bed bugs bite. Tomorrow Christmas Eve and we always watch the Polar Express. Bits


----------



## trasara

Hi I am still cooking and watching it's a wonderful life, we are 1/2 way through Christmas eve I am starting to feel a little Christmassy the sun is out and it is getting hot first time all month I really think that is what has been missing we are usually having 102 degrees by now but it has been cool enougth to wear long sleeves.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, my goodness well, Tracy our Christmas Eve is tomorrow. Just hubby and me we will have our Eve and then the next day the crowd comes,, but it will be fun and short and then they go home the following day. All the guys have work. Pop and I will rest and clean and this old girl will knit. Maybe in January we will get some snow...hope so.

Darling chicklets, I am heading off to my chair for a bit and then to bed. Making sweet and sour meetballs tomorrow. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Goodnight Tania and Tracy. Chat with you all tomorrow


----------



## citynenanyc

Ooh Bitsey im going to have to look those up. Ive never had sweet and sour meatballs. Have a good night! Im glad your family will be together.

Tracy i hope you enjoy!


----------



## maryrose

hi city, your mittens for mia are looking nice!


----------



## citynenanyc

Thanks Maryrose


----------



## trasara

Hi everyone in exactly 13 minutes it is Christmas day! I am cleaning up after cooking all day... At the moment I am seeing double, Still got to assist Santa then I can finally go to bed..
Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## trasara

It's Christmas here I'm off to bed hopefully I will pop on in the morning.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning chicks..later today I will post the recipe for the meetballs. Yum!


----------



## citynenanyc

Good morning!  

Hope everyone's day is beautiful. Hugs for everyone


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Tania...did you get your tree up? I have to make meatballs and go to the dump, then a load of wash. After Christmas we rest. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Sweet and Sour Meatballs

Pre-made meatballs (frozen food dept.)
1 20oz can of pineapple chunks-drained and juice saved
Mix juice with 4-5 tablespoon of corn starch
1/2 cup of soy sauce
2 cups white vinegar
1 1/2 cups of sugar
a pinch of nutmeg
a dash of tobassco
2 mince cloves of garlice

Mix all above and add meatballs...sauce will thicken as itcooks and the meatballs thaw.

If you choice to make your own meatballs:

1 1/2 lb grd pork
1 lb gd. beef
1 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup ground almonds
2 tablespoon soy sauce
1 clove garlic 2 teaspoon of salt
dash tobasco
pinch of nutmeg
roll in corn starch and fry. (i buy pre-made)


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!
We had an awesome day yesterday. Mike hates Belize City. I had a great time roaming around the shops and checking everything out. Mike hates crowds and it's very busy and city like. Kinda like a lousy China Town city. We didn't get back till 5:45 last evening and went straight to some friends for dinner. Linda and Colon are from BC (Canada) and made some great lobster tails on the grill. They invited us for Christmas Dinner, but we already were invited to Nick's for Christmas Dinner. 

We are so much enjoying our time here on the island. I can't believe we have been here a week already. The time is going to go by so fast. 

Bitsey, those meatballs sound awesome. Saving the recipe.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> It's Christmas here I'm off to bed hopefully I will pop on in the morning.


Merry, merry Christmas, Tracy! You must be a whole day ahead of us... Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Hope everyone's day is beautiful. Hugs for everyone


Thank you Tania, yours too! 

Mia's mittens looks great. Aren't mittens fun to knit?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning, everyone! It's Christmas Eve here in America (and England!). Hope we are all ready.

Yesterday was huge-- got the house all cleaned, with hubby's help, then we went to the gym. After that, shopping for all the food for tomorrow, plus stuff to do a gingerbread house. When we got home we met up with the boys and had a quick dinner and then went to Canton! (Angela will know what that is!)... Canton is a town about an hour, or a little more, north of us. Every year they do this huge Christmas celebration of lights, buggy rides, music, etc. on the town square. And they have these "animation museums" that you can walk through. Several years back, a bunch of the old animated Christmas figures were found in storage-- the kind that the old downtown shops used to have in their window displays at Christmas. Rather than trash them, they got them working again and, in three vacant shop spaces downtown, the city set up the museums. The moving figures are set in scenes such as an old schoolhouse, a log cabin, old millinery shop, beauty shop, dentist, etc... and the scene is created adding vintage props, toys, etc. Kind of tacky but very nostalgic. Everyone loves it...

Lots of the stores are open for the crowds, and we bought some of the BEST hot chocolate I have ever tasted. It was made in a big batch and served piping hot out of Igloo containers. NO LUMPS! And no salty taste like the kind made from little packets. One dollar for a huge cup! 

The weather was cold but not miserably so... It was so much fun just walking around an old town square and visiting the old shops with their tile and windowed entryways. It remined me of the kind of shops my mother used to take me to buy clothes in when I was a little girl. 

So... today is prep food and gingerbread day, and get ready for Christmas! It looks like it could snow any minute outside-- the 'grayness'-- but its not quite that cold. I want to get out and walk in the woods with Miss Sophie May...

Hope you all have a wonderful and restful day, and a Merry Christmas tomorrow! Love you bunches, Chicks with Sticks!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The tree is ready!


----------



## dissi

Sounds like you had an awesome day bonnie! it is mid afternoon here on christmas eve, and the baby decided she would like to bake for christmas! so off into town i went to buy stuff...was surprised the coffee shop was quieter than it is midweek, and no queues in the supermarket either...the market(indoor) was quite busy, and I couldnt get no where near the yarn stall...never mind...

First batch of sausage rolls are in the oven, and about to start on jam and lemon tarts....am not doing mince pies because there is only me to eat them...

Steak and chips for dinner, the baby has a full one and me and raichelle share one...Brian, the middle child, wont eat steak so he will have sausage plait (a long sausage roll with the pastry plaited instead of just rolled) with chips and beans...

the bird is huge for just us 4! my butcher did a good job  will be up as normal, unless the christmas bug bites and i get the kids up early 

Hope everyone has a very merry christmas xxx


----------



## Bitsey

Merry Christmas Dissi and Sewbiz...love the vintage ornaments.I think Mother's just kind of vanished with time. Waiting for the shrimp to thaw and then I will put those in the oven with alittle olive oil and salt and pepper. Off to cook. If I don't see you again today I hope everyone has a warm, wonderful and blessed Christmas. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

HI everyone!! I have arrived in Florida.. We arrived last night and I just didn't have any time to post anything.. 
Hope everyone is finished with all the prep for Christmas and are just relaxing today, getting ready for Santa tonight.. But of course, everyone must be cooking and baking cookies for Santa!!!
Tracy, you are already in the middle of your Christmas meal.

Wishing you all the best Chirstmas!!!

Love you all!!

Nina


----------



## Bitsey

Nina, you must be exhausted after your long trip. I am so happy you are at your son's home. Hubby and I wish you and Kal , your son and daughter in law a very happy holiday. I hope it is safe and a healthy one for all. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Where is Alberta...she has not been on here since the 21st of December......I am worried.


----------



## knittingneedles

Isn't Alberta spending the weekend with her family? She sounded like she had tons of things to do! We probably would be the last on her list this holiday to spend time with us.. SO I believe we don't have to worry!!

Thank you Susan!! I wish you both a happy Chanukah and Christmas... since you really have both!!!!

Going to post the last blog until right before the cruise...


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think I'm all set for Christmas in Belize. It's kinda weird having a warm breezy Christmas. I'm so used to freezing my A$$ off in December. But it is so nice.

If I don't catch anyone online I just want to say to you all,

Have a Very Merry Christmas, a Very Happy Chanukah, and a Happy, Healthy New Year. I love you all my dear friends.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barb, it is 46 here and it will be 54 tomorrow. Not freezing cold. I hope that you and mike have a wonderful Christmas. Nina said that she thought that Alberta was with family ....I hope she is having a great Christmas. Well, my food is all cooked and ready..Just put the ham in theoven tomorrow. Going to relax tonight. Did not get much knitting done today nor will I tomorrow I think on Tuesday I will get to knit. I almost wish everyone of you were here with me ibn Virginia. Well, hubby off to church when he comes back we will have a Christmas eve munchies and watch the polar express. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.


----------



## trasara

Hi Chrissy Morning here just opened presssie everyone has been spoilt!! My Hubby and girls managed to suprise me this year.Well now for salad prep and waiting for a couple of family members for lunch. Merry Christmas.


----------



## dissi

Merry Christmas Tracey  we just opened stockings, we usually wait until midnite but everyone wants to go to sleep


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning to you Tracy, and good evening to you dissi. I will be off shortly to watch a Christmas movie with hubby. Then to bed...15 people coming tomorrow....all my children and grandchildren. Hope you two have a wonderful Christmas. What a great thing that we all found each other. I love you two. What great friends. Susan


----------



## Barbara Ann

Susan, enjoy the family tomorrow. Temps here have been in the low 80's, no humidity. Just perfect. It's a bit breezy tonight. Mike and I are going to have a simple supper and just relax. Tomorrow we will be with the Baki Family. Our adopted family here on the island. The children are so excited that Miss Barbara and Mr. Mike are coming for Christmas. And bringing presents! 

Merry Christmas. Sending you tons of love.


----------



## trasara

Thanks Susan, I am so grateful to have met so many new friends that are so generous with there knowledge and spirit, all of you have been one of the best gifts I have had this year.


----------



## trasara

Barb, Enjoy this very special Christmas this year take lots of photos. I have a fantastic new camera, so can't wait to get snapping!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

The same to you and yours Tracy. Take pictures with that new camera! Post them so we can have Christmas down under too!!!

Merry Christmas everyone. Lots of Love to you all.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Merry Christmas Ladies!

I hope you are all enjoying a wonderful holiday!

I picked up my laptop & rushed home to properly catch up with all of you.only to find the internet router was out! But my dh worked hard to replace it so I could spend a little moment to wish you all a Merry C hristmas Eveor Dayor only slighty belated in some areas of the globe.

I finally finished the tree & have my new ornaments mixed in with my other cherished treasures!

Be happy my friends


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> Merry Christmas Ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying a wonderful holiday!
> 
> I picked up my laptop & rushed home to properly catch up with all of you.only to find the internet router was out! But my dh worked hard to replace it so I could spend a little moment to wish you all a Merry C hristmas Eveor Dayor only slighty belated in some areas of the globe.
> 
> I finally finished the tree & have my new ornaments mixed in with my other cherished treasures!
> 
> Be happy my friends


----------



## onesoutherngal

i don't know why some photos just will not rotate when i put them on here...sorry


----------



## onesoutherngal

my gift to you...

the cajun night before christmas...

http://www.wlox.com/story/1022468/the-cajun-night-before-christmas?utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, your tree looks nice.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi mr.... Just put out Santa. Mostly dollar tree bits ...

Even tho they are teens, we gave to keep the magic alive...

(our family opens Christmas eve so we have time to play... We go to grandmothers in am)


----------



## onesoutherngal

Thanks... The tree almost went naked this year, lol

Did not trim til this pm!


----------



## onesoutherngal

(sorry for the corny rhyme... Total accident;(, lol. )


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, i'll be busy with more cooking today. (it's 1 a.m. i'll be going to bed very soon. i was busy today, plus driving around looking at christmas lites with my hubby. i hope you have a nice christmas.


----------



## onesoutherngal

You too... Get some rest so you can enjoy the day...

Merry Christmas


----------



## debidoodle

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
Good morning all, I just got up and wanted to pop in and wish everyone a wonderful and blessed day. Off to go start the cinnamon rolls for breakfast brunch! Take care!


----------



## dissi

Good Morning every one 

Well Santa came and bought me lots of goodies...a new jewellery box, a knitting mag subscription  new jammies that are really warm, and chocolate and sweeties by the dozen... am going to be good, and just have one a day!

Hope everyone has a really good day too! Bits we all love you too xxxx

And I believe Ive found the family I would have love to have chosen...besides my kids that is..


----------



## onesoutherngal

Jo said it so well

Merry Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## citynenanyc

Merry Christmas everyone! !!!! Hope your heart is filled with joy and love!!!

Have a beautiful Christmas day!


----------



## Bitsey

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope your day is filled with joy. Have3 a wonderful day. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Jo said it right!!

We are like family... we love each other, get annoyed at each other, have differences of opinions, PM like mad sometimes.. .but all in all... it's a great family!!

We need to promise each other that no matter how much we get on each others nerves we still come together as a great kniting family, willing to make amends and talk things thru..

Since we are from such different backgrounds its bound to happen that things clash.. but we will continue to respect and love one another...

For me, Christmas is a time of reflection too.. as the year is coming to a close.. How has the year treated you??? 
Hopefully, next year will be a great one for us all!!!!

Love you guys..

Merry Christmas...

Today's agenda is: Going with DIL to Hebrew School and then to all her relatives and friends to pass out Christmas presents!!! Now that's what I call diversety!!!

BE well!!! Don't eat too much!!! LOL

Oh and just to let you guys know.. We continued the Jewish tradition and ate Chinese last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

It's strange celebrating this way. The fireworks have been going off all night and still going this morning. It's sunny and warm, and I'm in a sun dress that I bought in Belize City the other day. 

I wish for you all a very Merry Christmas, may it be full of love, joy, happiness, and warmth. 

Love to you all.


----------



## knitgalore

I agree with Nina. Think of our own physical family. We don't always agree but nothing could ever happen that would change that love. Have a wonderful Christmas day and be happy, stay healthy, and Love, Love, Love.
Merry Christmas to my KP family who, no matter what I will always cherish. I couldn't have wished for a better gift than all of you. Off to visit my sons and family. Take time to reflect on the reason for this day. And I am taking along my prayer shawl to knit in the quiet times. If there are any quiet times.
Merry Christmas and stay happy.


----------



## Bitsey

Ahhh, the family is complete. We are the knitting Sisterhood.


----------



## dissi

Im so full and tired, but managed to finish a front on my sweater..just sleeves and bands to go  but now, im off for a kip...we played monopoly (as per tradition) after lunch...and Yes we had chinese for dinner last night too!


----------



## maryrose

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! i won't be on for the rest of today. cooking, & having some company. my hubby got me a musical carousel & a flower cross stitch book & my son got me an e-bay card. i hope you all have a nice christmas day.


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking in. Maryrose, Merry 
Christmas. Susan


----------



## maryrose

hi susan, thanks. i hope you have a nice christmas day with your family.


----------



## onesoutherngal

oh city...i wish mia was here...my dd is playing with her just dance game on wii...


you and i could get some great knitting time in while the two of them danced, lol


----------



## trasara

Merry Christmas/ Happy Boxing Day!!!
I can't add anymore to the thoughts of today! 
So glad everyone is having a lovely day. Our family Christmas is quite small just my Fil ,and my hubby's Aunt, Uncle and 2 Adult cousins plus us all were gone by 4 and I was asleep on the lounge by 7 after a chaotic few weeks I am exhausted.
Tonight we go to a friends for dinner we have done this alternating houses for the past 11 years we just put all our leftovers together and share a meal and some laughs. 
Barb as you can imagine I only know a hot Christmas we had the air conditioner on all day as the sun has finally come out here and it was a hot day. I can't imagine a cold one we sing carols about it lol and I have lots of fake snow everywhere Hahahaha.
Nina I love that you mix it up and celebrate it all.
Have a wonderful day everyone and don't forget to relax at some point as we have all deserved it.


----------



## onesoutherngal

OkayI have a Christmas mystery for youWHAT IS THIS?


(dh got it as a freebie when he renewed his hunting license at Academy Sportsthought is was a pair of socks, & gave it to ds)


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> OkayI have a Christmas mystery for youWHAT IS THIS?
> 
> (dh got it as a freebie when he renewed his hunting license at Academy Sportsthought is was a pair of socks, & gave it to ds)


----------



## onesoutherngal

help a santa out would ya, lol....we can't keep acting like he is the only one that can't figure it out...

he is starting to figure US out, lol


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, is it some kind of strap for a bag?


----------



## onesoutherngal

well...thanks to facebook..i know what it is...

but how many guesses will it take for you my friends?

it is not a strap..it is a long tube with a drawstring opening and a closed end like a sock


----------



## maryrose

hi, maybe it's a bag to put a gun in or some other things that pertain to hunting.


----------



## onesoutherngal

you got it...it is a gun sock!

who'd a thunk it?

lol...still can't figure it out tho...it does not stretch enough to cover the stock, and is just bunched up on the barrel...

whatever...

but hey, this may be another idea for things to knit for those men in our lives, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

it was definately entertaining today,


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, wow! i can't believe that is for a gun.


----------



## debidoodle

Keith and the boys have a couple rifles with interchangeable barrels. They keep the " extras" in those.


----------



## onesoutherngal

debidoodle said:


> Keith and the boys have a couple rifles with interchangeable barrels. They keep the " extras" in those.


okay...making more sense now :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## dissi

We looked at it (baby and I) and thought it might be a gun sling? it has a clip on either end...

The only gun socks i have seen are larger than that and cover the entire rifle...(no espert by any means!)


----------



## trasara

Living in the suburbs I can't even imagine owning a gun, Is there alot of woods/bush etc for hunting or are you members of gun clubs? My rellies in canada live in the wilds and hunt. It is so interesting that we all live such differnt lives but have so much in common. Next year I am thinking we should take photos of what sort of area we live in and post them( nothing that is too identifying) I would love to see where you all live.


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi tracy...we live in rural mississippi...my dh, ds, and dd all hunt. we only hunt to fill the freezer, but have a lot of friends who hunt for sport alone it is in the culture here. we also have cattle, and deal with coyotes. we are also starting to deal with more and more wild hogs. last springs' floods have pushed them into our area. and of course, the snakes...thankfully, we have only had to rid the world of a few poisenous snakes tho,.

so we do have hunting rifles, but are not collectors

i will post some photos so you can see  some of our area


----------



## trasara

Snakes, the one thing that freaks me out I don't have a phobia but don't want one in my yard either. There are a few Brown snakes and red belly blacks( very poisonous) around here I have never come across one but some of the neighbours have. There is a large area of native grasslands a couple of streets behind us and they have started building houses on part of it, So snakes and other criters have been on the move, The Kangaroos have been moved but there are still a few and the emus. We had a 1 metre long Goanna in the yard last year that was freaky, there are also blue tongue lizards and a bearded dragon made me jump one day when it was sitting on the fence by the bins.We have lots of Cockatoos at the moment and rainbow lorikeets flying about.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hello and Merry Christmas to all!! (Two hours of Christmas left here...) I have been very busy with family yesterday and today, but love the sentiments you all have posted today. I am thankful for all of you... 

My family surprised me with an Ipod dock, so I'll have good music to listen to when I am working and sewing at home! We all bought way too much CHOCOLATE for each other, and everyone's been overindulging. I'm going to have to do at least two extra spin classes and run a few extra miles this week to compensate for my extravagances! But... it's Christmas! 

Hope you all continue to enjoy the time with your family and the Christmas Spirit in the air!

Love you all! :-D


----------



## dissi

Im being very good with the chocolate and candies the kids bought me (before the insulin decision was made) and just having one or two small bites at a time (they will last me forever lol)

Looking into taking up a swimming class of some description in the new year, along with a stricter diet...no takeaways, which will be hard, because we dont get in from cadets until 10pm and we are all usually hungry by then 

Hoping everyone is having a good, relaxing boxing day xxx


----------



## trasara

Hi it is 12.06 Tuesday morning , we just got in from spending boxing day night with friends, My friends hubby cooked the yummiest Roast Turkey dinner with all the trimmings and I made a Honeycomb Icecream and chocolate roll pudding with fresh berries for dessert. Good company and good food can't ask for much better than that! 
So happy you all had lovely Christmas Days!
I even got a bit of knitting done tody my Blackberry Stitch dishcloth is nearly finished.


----------



## trasara

I'm off to bed will catch up with you all tomorrow!


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning, I am up and everyone else is sleeping, even the grandoggies!! 

Everyone seemed to have had a great Christmas and that is fantastic! Happy everyone got great gifts, and spent quality time with friends and family! 

Just checking in.. nothing to report.. almost finished a scarf for the BFF.. thinking of making matching fingerless gloves... we shall see! Put the baby blanket aside.. Not sure if that was a good idea or not.. since I wanted it done before the trip.

Been assigned the job of taking that car I drove from Baton Rouge to the Mechanic to get it checked out, so that will be my day.. Need to take mine in too, but that will be tomorrow, can't walk home!!! And need to get some last minute things for the cruise. 

I'll check in later with all you girls!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Sounds like everyone had a great Christmas. 

Mike and I went to Nick's and spent most of the day there. Nick was out drinking and came home toasted so we put him to bed to sleep it off. So no BBQ. His wife did make some baked ham slices and rice for the noon time meal. Then we just kinda came back to our apartment for some peace and quiet. We didn't get it. The people upstairs were having some big ass party. Didn't end until after 2:00 this morning! Very loud. 

So glad we took gifts for the children. As the gifts we gave them were the only gifts they got. They were so excited. It was fun watching them rip them open.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Tomorrow Mike is going diving for the day. Not sure what my plans are as I don't really want to make any. I know I will get some knitting done. I try to knit or crochet each day.

I went browsing in the shops on Saturday. I found 2 nice sun dresses for myself. And I got one a little fancier on Friday in Belize City. I wore that one yesterday for Christmas. 

Mike and I don't exchange gifts. Just cards. I had his card on his pillow on Christmas Eve. You should have seen his face. He had not even given a card a thought before we left the States, so he did not get me one. I told him not to worry, he just bought me the dresses! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Well everyone is still busy with their families. Hope you all enjoy your time with them. 

Will check in later.....back to my socks!


----------



## tomilu

We had a quiet day; went to church and I spent the rest of the day doing machine embroidery for some BOM blocks. Today I need to go get some more embroidery thread while it is 20% off. Shall knit this evening; finishing up a shrug.
Have a great day, all.
tomilu


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Morning everyone,

The weather is horrible here... good day to stay in and chill. I need to finish Seth's scarf so I'll sit and knit for a while today and maybe watch the Christmas movies that haven't been played yet. Mrs. Santa Claus is on that list! Also Prancer-- I love that old movie. We watched the Grinch last night, and the Charlie Brown Christmas.

No cooking today, with all the leftovers we have! We were all so glutted on our chocolates and sweets yesterday that we never cooked our pies. So that's all I might cook today-- frozen pies. Oh, the calories I have consumed...

Barb, even tho the day didn't go quite as you had planned, I hope you guys still had a nice Christmas together. I know those children are really enjoying you being there.

Check you chicks out later...


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> I'm off to bed will catch up with you all tomorrow!


honeycomb ice cream?...please elaborate???


----------



## dissi

Heads up to all the regulars, Im sending out questionnaires tommoro for the valentines swap, so if your in I need your pm by tommoro morning, I have 9 so far....



Love you lots xxx


----------



## onesoutherngal

Good morning Ladies...

tomilu, it is so nice to have you here at the resort! we are an ecletic bunch of ladies that have become our own little family stick around for the fun!

After staying up all nite playing with my new photoshop...i am just stirring...

but as sewbiz said..this rainy day is perfect for sleeping in and knitting...

we also have lots of leftovers, so i told my dh today is my day off

barb, it is such a blessing to make a child smile who wasnt expecting it...i am glad you mike were able to play santa this christmas, even if it was an unusual day

later chicks


----------



## onesoutherngal

hey, i just found this in my email...

for you trasara..the Tracy Sweater

http://us.mg203.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.partner=sbc&.gx=1&.rand=1rq165qst5ok0

really is pretty...wish i was smaller i would knit this one for myself


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> hey, i just found this in my email...
> 
> for you trasara..the Tracy Sweater
> 
> http://www.knittedbliss.com/2011/12/modification-monday-tracy-sweater.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+KnittedBliss+%28Knitted+Bliss%29&utm_content=Yahoo%21+Mail
> 
> really is pretty...wish i was smaller i would knit this one for myself


updated: try this link


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks Angela. You are right it is beautiful.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just got a break, kids wehnt home, except one family and they went for a walk. Alberta, love your new pic. Sorry about your Christmas day Barb, but the important thing is that you two were together. I am pooped. No cooking here today either...leftovers. Bits


----------



## dissi

Ok Ive just been asked to verify the "rules" of the swap

1. You can make your swap as big or as small as you wish. We are all feeling the after effects of christmas, so this is your choice.

2. No opening of swaps (or if you cant wait, no displaying of your swap) until Valentines day.

3.HAVE FUN!


----------



## onesoutherngal

For our quilters... I have always loved velvet in quilts

http://www.sewnews.com/articles/Velvet_Throw


----------



## onesoutherngal

And Alberta... I think I promised you this...

http://www.quiltersnewsletter.com/articles/Poinsettia_pattern_


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Today I finished Seth's scarf-- only one day late! He loves it and tried it out with several of his coats. :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal

Handsome son! & a really nice scarf!

Like that pattern


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Thank you!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, nice work on the scarf. i have yet to learn cables.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, nice work on the scarf. i have yet to learn cables.


Thanks Maryrose. Cables are fun. You just move groups of sts around and knit them out of order.


----------



## dissi

Thats a wonderful pattern Bonnie  Ive done the border on the latest bolero...similar in design to the peach, but no lacework, knitted in magi-knit, similar to bernat jaquards, creates rows of different mixes, and a white band on cardi and sleeves....dont know how many im doing yet, but have decided to call them my dolly mix, which is a candy here, minitures, jellys, hard candy, but very brightly coloured  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_mixture


----------



## Barbara Ann

HELLO Chicks with Sticks. Just checking in before getting dinner started. Tomorrow Mike goes diving. I'll take the laundry to get done and putz around the island. Of course lots of knitting.

Will try to check back later~


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed will catch up with you all tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> honeycomb ice cream?...please elaborate???
Click to expand...

Morning all,
Here is a picture of the pudding if you want the recipe I can pm it to you. https://www.facebook.com/superfoodideas#!/photo.php?fbid=260478530674291&set=a.115873918468087.30798.104421219613357&type=3&theater


----------



## trasara

Sorry didn't come out as a link but you can high light copy and paste into search thingy at the top of the page. Can you tell I have very limited computer know how!!!


----------



## trasara

Here is my pudding...


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> hey, i just found this in my email...
> 
> for you trasara..the Tracy Sweater
> 
> http://us.mg203.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.partner=sbc&.gx=1&.rand=1rq165qst5ok0
> 
> really is pretty...wish i was smaller i would knit this one for myself


I love the cable but it would look awful on me I think you are right you need to be thin and I have way to much in the chest department lol.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Everyone!! Sorry i've been incognito. Been all over the place.... literally! Today alone i was in 3 boroughs and in Westchester. Tired of driving. lol 

Went to go see my grandma, who's in a nursing home. When we got there I leaned over to give her a kiss and Mia says NO Wela! That's my mommy! You be a good girl and go to bed! As she pointed her finger at her.... 

HOLY COW! lol That little girl is too funny! So I told her she can't talk to Wela (Abuela) that way. So I told her she has to say sorry! So she started singing Twinkle Twikle little star. hahaha Then they were fine.... My grandma is confined to her bed and she can't talk so Mia was lucky!! Back in the days grandma would have let her have it!! 

I hope everyone's Christmas was beautiful! 

Have a lot of pages to catch up on. So I'll be back a little later tonight. Have to get some laudry and some other things finished. 

Sewbiz, that scarf is soooo nice! I love cables! 

Maryrose, give them a try. THey're not too complicated.


Tracy!! That looks delicious!!! Is that a breadpudding?? OMG I'm starving all of a sudden! 

Hugs for everyone!


----------



## tomilu

Barbara Ann said:


> HELLO Chicks with Sticks. Just checking in before getting dinner started. Tomorrow Mike goes diving. I'll take the laundry to get done and putz around the island. Of course lots of knitting.
> 
> Will try to check back later~


You can send some warm and sunny up to Kansas :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> Here is my pudding...


can you send me the how to for dummies?

i did not get any of this christmas eve!


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my pudding...
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me the how to for dummies?
> 
> i did not get any of this christmas eve!
Click to expand...

oh my...there is ICE CREAM in there ladies...yummm


----------



## maryrose

hi, how is everybody? looks like christmas came & went fast like i knew it would. i hope you ladies had a nice holiday. now to get ready to for new year's eve. my evening with some family will be playing board games chips & dip, light dinner.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Thats a wonderful pattern Bonnie  Ive done the border on the latest bolero...similar in design to the peach, but no lacework, knitted in magi-knit, similar to bernat jaquards, creates rows of different mixes, and a white band on cardi and sleeves....dont know how many im doing yet, but have decided to call them my dolly mix, which is a candy here, minitures, jellys, hard candy, but very brightly coloured  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolly_mixture


Never heard of dolly mixture before, but it looks yummy! I love gummys and jells...

Right now I have eaten so many sweets that I feel like I never want to eat another.

Today was a great day for knitting! Now that I have knocked the scarf out of the way, I need to see what to knit next. Nothing new, probably. I have so many WIPs to pick back up and finish.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Here is my pudding...


Oh my goodness... what a beauty! I'm sure it tastes awesome, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO Chicks with Sticks. Just checking in before getting dinner started. Tomorrow Mike goes diving. I'll take the laundry to get done and putz around the island. Of course lots of knitting.
> 
> Will try to check back later~
> 
> 
> 
> You can send some warm and sunny up to Kansas :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes, Barb, we could use some here in MS. too. At least the 'sunny'... we have had nothing but rain for days.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, how is everybody? looks like christmas came & went fast like i knew it would. i hope you ladies had a nice holiday. now to get ready to for new year's eve. my evening with some family will be playing board games chips & dip, light dinner.


That sounds fun, MR... what board games does your family like to play?

Over Thanksgiving the boys brought home a card game, "Dutch Blitz". We had so much fun playing that. I meant to go buy one for us, but I totally forgot until now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Went to go see my grandma, who's in a nursing home. When we got there I leaned over to give her a kiss and Mia says NO Wela! That's my mommy! You be a good girl and go to bed! As she pointed her finger at her....
> 
> HOLY COW! lol That little girl is too funny! So I told her she can't talk to Wela (Abuela) that way. So I told her she has to say sorry! So she started singing Twinkle Twikle little star. hahaha Then they were fine.... My grandma is confined to her bed and she can't talk so Mia was lucky!! Back in the days grandma would have let her have it!!


Good to hear from you, Tania. Miss Mia is just too much! Posessive, or WHAT? I'm sure your grandmother loved your visit.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, we like scrabble, dice, spoons, uno, parcheesi.


----------



## trasara

Off to the sales, be back later. I just ordered myself Jane Austin knits from Interweave can't wait for it to arrive...
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## maryrose

hi, looking at tracy's bread pudding. i like bread pudding too. your's look good.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi guys.. had a great day with DIL (Mel) we went shopping and had lunch out.. My God it's been such a long time since I spent the day with a great friend and shopped!!! Love that girl... 
That pudding looks amazing... and to know there is honeycomb ice cream in it.. can you imagine cutting it open?? YUM!!!

It's so funny that so much prep goes into Christmas and then within hours its all over... Shame Christmas isn't at least a week..

I read somewhere that the atmosphere of the Christmas season should continue throughout the year.. and I agree.

Love the scarf, Bonnie, will try it at some point.. reversible cables.. what a great idea..


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> Hi guys.. had a great day with DIL (Mel) we went shopping and had lunch out.. My God it's been such a long time since I spent the day with a great friend and shopped!!! Love that girl...
> That pudding looks amazing... and to know there is honeycomb ice cream in it.. can you imagine cutting it open?? YUM!!!
> 
> It's so funny that so much prep goes into Christmas and then within hours its all over... Shame Christmas isn't at least a week..
> 
> I read somewhere that the atmosphere of the Christmas season should continue throughout the year.. and I agree.
> 
> Love the scarf, Bonnie, will try it at some point.. reversible cables.. what a great idea..


i know...i saw an online challenge where some blogger is challenging everyone to help at least 5 people in the next year....

my goodness...only 5 in one year...i try to help people on a daily basis...maybe not big newworthy endeavors...but in ways that make a difference to that person...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Okay Tresara and dissi.as promised, a little Mississippi lore, and a ghost story or two: )

http://gautierpride.org/Singing_River_Legend.html

and yes, growing up on the banks of the Pascagoula, I have heard the river sing many times

and now that I live in this areaI have a new local lore to share

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/paranormal_realm/117067/1

(I will add that after the huge tornado hit and destroyed a large portion of yazoo city, the first thing the locals did was go to check the chain on the grave, lol)

I am sure bonnie can find some things to addthese were just two I thought might be interesting to you


----------



## onesoutherngal

ah well... the photos are not loading


----------



## onesoutherngal

my backyard


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> my backyard


----------



## onesoutherngal

my parents backyard


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, very nice scenery. looks like your in a secluded area.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi mr... About 10 minutes from town, which is very small. ... And 50 mins from jackson, the state capital

My parents live 30 minutes from the Mississippi coast ...
about 4 hours from me


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, your parents property looks nice. i like the greenery.


----------



## onesoutherngal

It was fun growing up on the creek near the river... Good times


----------



## maryrose

goodnite everyone.


----------



## trasara

Wow OSG it is so beautiful where you live and your families places as well.
I went to the sales and got some bargins so it was worth the crowds. 
The pudding is made by linning a bowl with plastic wrap the linning it with slices of rolled chocolate sponge( that you buy in the supermarket. Then in a bowl you soften 1 litres of Hokey Pokey ice cream and mix in Chopped up choc coated honeycomb and nuts of choice recipe said toasted hazelnuts but I used pistacios spoon ice cream mix into lined bowl leaving about 1cm from top od sponge edge then you put more slices of sponge across the top to seal in the ice cream cover with plastic wrap and foil and freeze over night. The sauce on top is just white Choc and cream melted together and fruit to decorate..and yes it was yum..
I am thinking it would be really nice with Choc mint icecream ...


----------



## trasara

Nina so great that you get to spend time with your family again you have been away for them for so long happy to hear you are having such a good time.


----------



## trasara

Bonnie you have such a good looking son ! The scarf is great too.


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> Okay Tresara and dissi.as promised, a little Mississippi lore, and a ghost story or two: )
> 
> http://gautierpride.org/Singing_River_Legend.html
> 
> and yes, growing up on the banks of the Pascagoula, I have heard the river sing many times
> 
> and now that I live in this areaI have a new local lore to share
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/paranormal_realm/117067/1
> 
> (I will add that after the huge tornado hit and destroyed a large portion of yazoo city, the first thing the locals did was go to check the chain on the grave, lol)
> 
> I am sure bonnie can find some things to addthese were just two I thought might be interesting to you


OSG I really enjoyed your ghost stories, I like to think the singing river is because of the Indians it is so much more romantic.


----------



## dissi

I loved those stories  I also have a legend where I come from, but you already will have heard it. I was born three miles from the heart of Sherwood Forest, the home of the Major Oak, and of Robin Hood.  As kids we were all taught the history of the legend, and school tours to the tree (which is now held up by chains and you cannot touch it anymore) and the castle in Nottingham.

One last reminder, I have 10 names on the list for the swap, I know Angela said she wasnt participating, so I think that only leaves Bitsey. xx Love Jo xx


----------



## knittingneedles

I lived in Sherwood Forest too (a long time ago) just it was in Mass. right down the road from Barbara actually! I am 100% sure it is nothing like Jo's Sherwood Forest which I always wanted to visit..

I lived on Sir Galahad Drive and the lake in front of my house was Lake Lancelot.. and the cross street was Maid Marian... Seriously.. Whoever developed the area was really into Robin Hood obviously!! But it was fun telling people that I lived in Sherwood Forest!! They would look at me like I was mad!!

Tracy, it sounds similar to a trifle, just upside down.. or even a baked alaska.. just that is covered in meringue. Still sounds great.. and seems to be one of those desserts that look like you spent forever making it, but it really is just assembly.. JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT!!! Got to remember it..


----------



## trasara

Hi Dissi, I loved this story growing up, My mum was born and raised in Beeston. When she went back to Nottingham in 1991 she got a fallen oak leaf from the major oak and brought it back to Australia. I also have original cotton Nottingham lace on my heirloom quilt that she made.
I am looking forward to this mini swap trying to think of ideas.


----------



## trasara

Morning Nina! What have you got planned for today?
I think the secret to cooking is to make something that looks alot more complicated than it really is!


----------



## trasara

Well it is nearly 1 in the morning and I will be a mess tomorrow from staying up way too late , hope you all have a great day.


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> Morning Nina! What have you got planned for today?
> I think the secret to cooking is to make something that looks alot more complicated than it really is!


Totally agree.. When I was younger, so much younger than today!!! lol.. I used to spend hours in the kitchen making stuff.. but no more.. If dinner takes more than 20 minutes to prepare.. forgedabodit!!! Like that Pumpkin soup.. literally 3 minutes and people think you spent all day!! love that dessert!!

Today, Kal and I are going to brave the crowds at Costco and get the last big items we need.. (we need a new Camera, and maybe a tablet so that I can easily chat with y'all while in different ports!) ...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Mike is off for is diving adventure. Me, I'm hanging around the island today. Going to drop the laundry off to be done and just relax. It rained cats and dogs last night, but today looks promising.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning Chicks with Sticks, also. Kids all gone, just out of the show...have to do face and hair. Then to a day of quiet......very quiet. This swap...is it a closed swap? Bits


----------



## dissi

Ok Ive just been asked to verify the "rules" of the swap

1. You can make your swap as big or as small as you wish. We are all feeling the after effects of christmas, so this is your choice.

2. No opening of swaps (or if you cant wait, no displaying of your swap) until Valentines day.

3.HAVE FUN!


To make things clear this is a closed resort swap, but I have allowed our newest member to participate, because you all welcomed her into the resort, and she does post on a regular basis. If anyone has a problem with this, I will understand if you no longer wish to be part of the swap.

Jo x


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning Jo ... I gotta admit, I did not know there was a real palace and tree! How cool is that! I will look up the tree


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Okay Tresara and dissi.as promised, a little Mississippi lore, and a ghost story or two: )
> 
> http://gautierpride.org/Singing_River_Legend.html
> 
> and yes, growing up on the banks of the Pascagoula, I have heard the river sing many times
> 
> and now that I live in this areaI have a new local lore to share
> 
> http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/paranormal_realm/117067/1
> 
> (I will add that after the huge tornado hit and destroyed a large portion of yazoo city, the first thing the locals did was go to check the chain on the grave, lol)
> 
> I am sure bonnie can find some things to addthese were just two I thought might be interesting to you


Everything I know about Yazoo I learned from watching "My Dog, Skip". :mrgreen:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ha! Sewbiz I meant about our area of the world in general, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

Right now I wish I were packing to go see city for new years: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

ok ladies...offto donate boxes and boxes of STUFF from the closet clean out we no longer need...drop off some prints to be framed...and maybe yarn shop a little


maybe i will get lucky at the thrift store?...i hear all these others on kp that find treasure, so who knows...

if not, i know of a couple of other places to look, lol

happy knitting!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Good morning Chicks with Sticks, also. Kids all gone, just out of the show...have to do face and hair. Then to a day of quiet......very quiet. This swap...is it a closed swap? Bits


Bits, I believe it's just our little Resort group.


----------



## dissi

To clarify, Debidoodle, Myra and Tomilu are part of our family...or at least I thought they were. So when Debi and Tomilu applied to be part of the swap I thought nothing of it. I did ask if people had a problem with this to let me know whether they were or were not part of the swap, and would take no offence at removing them if they so desired (the complaintent not Debi and Tomilu).

I am closing the swap list, 24 hours later than anticipated, at 9pm gmt, in about 39 minutes. I have a list of 10 names so far.

Love Jo xx


----------



## tomilu

dissi said:


> To clarify, Debidoodle, Myra and Tomilu are part of our family...or at least I thought they were. So when Debi and Tomilu applied to be part of the swap I thought nothing of it. I did ask if people had a problem with this to let me know whether they were or were not part of the swap, and would take no offence at removing them if they so desired (the complaintent not Debi and Tomilu).
> 
> Whatever you decide is good for me. I do not take it personally.
> tomilu


----------



## dissi

The list is now closed. 2107 gmt

Tomilu, dont worry, Someone has just reminded me that it was my idea to organise this swap...and that I should do whats best for the resort as a whole 

Im just going to check my pms now, hopefully I should have a list of swapees ready to be pm'd by the morning.

One other point I would like to mention, is that when I set this swap up, it was to celebrate valentines day, and although no financial limit was made, please use commonsense, as we are close after christmas and it is winter, and someone pointed this out to me, that some of us would have heating bills...so even if you only send a card, candy and a small gift...the sentiment was to spread the love we have found in each other xx


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Jo, I glad to be part of the fun. I'm waiting for my swap name so i can browse the little shops on the island for something special. LOL

EVeryone, keep it simple. We will do another swap at Easter. So keep it simple and enjoy.


----------



## knittingneedles

COol.. wonder how much it cost to ship from South America??? Or maybe I'll just do it before I leave... depends... let's see who are swap partners are!!! JO thanks for setting this one up!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

I can't wait to see what all you ladies come up with!

It will be fun watching the pix roll in...


No treasures at the thrift store... Was hoping to find some patterns or some such... Not enough knitters here in the south;(

Did find some great deals at michaels tho!


----------



## trasara

All set for the swap at my end can't wait for the name so I can start organising...
It's getting close now Nina are you getting excited?
Sorry how rude I didn't say good morning!!! Hope everyone had a nice day!


----------



## trasara

I'm back off to the shops to exchange a couple of things this morning that didn't fit and I am thinking I should visit my lys as I have christmas money to spend... Maybe more knitpro needles?
I was using my knitpro with the peaches and cream but because the cotton is stiffer to work with I got worried they may snap so swapped back to the metal ones. I must admit the cotton is easier to work on the metal does anyone else find this as well.


----------



## onesoutherngal

I do too... But I tend to knit tight... Stress? ; )


----------



## onesoutherngal

Successful day... Spent 35$ and have enough yarn for 5 projects, plus 4 gifts for next year... And ribbon and decorative boxes to wrap at least 15 gifts....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Ha! Sewbiz I meant about our area of the world in general, lol


But remember, I didn't grow up here. I'm still learning stuff. My Dad grew up here but was up north when he and Mom were raising us. I didn't lay eyes on MS until I was 24, and didn't move here until I was nearly 30.

I know Natchez has a TON of ghost lore... It's part of their tourist attraction. It is pretty scary up on the top floor of King's Tavern...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Successful day... Spent 35$ and have enough yarn for 5 projects, plus 4 gifts for next year... And ribbon and decorative boxes to wrap at least 15 gifts....


Did you shop at Knutty Knitters? I want to go see them soon. They always have that great sale in Feb-- 28% off of everything, on Feb. 28... But I have yarn I bought at that sale last year and the year before, that I haven't touched yet!  Ouch.


----------



## debidoodle

Hey all!! Whatever y'all decide on the swap isgood with me to. No offense taken.
Been busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest the last few days. Between Christmas, and getting ready for our annual New Years open house. I'm just wore out.
Just sat down for the first time today, got my knitting on my lap, and Emma on the TV. I just love anything Jane Austin...
Y'all have sure been busy. Off to catch up a bit. :


----------



## Bitsey

Hey 
Deb, well, chicklets off to get some work done and watch alittle of the tube. Tomorrow. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> I'm back off to the shops to exchange a couple of things this morning that didn't fit and I am thinking I should visit my lys as I have christmas money to spend... Maybe more knitpro needles?
> I was using my knitpro with the peaches and cream but because the cotton is stiffer to work with I got worried they may snap so swapped back to the metal ones. I must admit the cotton is easier to work on the metal does anyone else find this as well.


Yes Tracy, I too like the metal needles when using the cotton yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm sitting here alone knitting and chatting with you ladies. Mike is sleeping. I knew he would crash early, diving seems to do that to him. He will probably sleep through the night. That's ok, I have time to work on my dishcloths. Actually I'm crocheting them. But I did frog that moonshine neck wrap and restart it.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Successful day... Spent 35$ and have enough yarn for 5 projects, plus 4 gifts for next year... And ribbon and decorative boxes to wrap at least 15 gifts....
> 
> 
> 
> Did you shop at Knutty Knitters? I want to go see them soon. They always have that great sale in Feb-- 28% off of everything, on Feb. 28... But I have yarn I bought at that sale last year and the year before, that I haven't touched yet!  Ouch.
Click to expand...

no...just jackson area today...mainly michaels because i was looking for a meat tenderizer...trying to get out of the doghouse because dh's present i ordered online is still not here :XD:  

no luck in that area...all the tenderizers like he wanted were sold out...hit 6 stores that were supposed to carry them...and some that didnt :-( :roll:

he wants a professional one like you find in a deli or butcher shop, but that is out of my "get out of the doghouse budget" lol

so just trying to find his second choice


----------



## onesoutherngal

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm sitting here alone knitting and chatting with you ladies. Mike is sleeping. I knew he would crash early, diving seems to do that to him. He will probably sleep through the night. That's ok, I have time to work on my dishcloths. Actually I'm crocheting them. But I did frog that moonshine neck wrap and restart it.


playing in the water always does that to me too :-D

you are going to have to keep those photos coming so we can live in paradise with you :thumbup:

i enjoyed your christmas pix


----------



## debidoodle

I started this awesome sweater for me. Can't post a link, I'm on my phone. But it is on the Lion Brand site, the Cable Luxe Tunic. I'm just on the neck band right now. Loving it so far. I'm doing it in a Malabrigo superwash merino. The color is called Glazed Carrot. It's working.up really well.
Barb, how many dishclothes are you working on?
Enjoy your show Bits!


----------



## onesoutherngal

i am currently uploading 99 family photos for my mom and sil....

ugh! will take hours at this rate...but decided to just post them on a site where they can order to their hearts content..

set up a seperate account that i can use for this purpose again and again

i will let you know if this was a good idea or not


----------



## onesoutherngal

debidoodle said:


> I started this awesome sweater for me. Can't post a link, I'm on my phone. But it is on the Lion Brand site, the Cable Luxe Tunic. I'm just on the neck band right now. Loving it so far. I'm doing it in a Malabrigo superwash merino. The color is called Glazed Carrot. It's working.up really well.
> Barb, how many dishclothes are you working on?
> Enjoy your show Bits!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: now THAT is a pretty sweater...i saw it too


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm making as many dishcloths as possible while here in Belize. Hand Made in Belize! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

I've made a ton of them so far, but gave some away as gifts here on the island.


----------



## debidoodle

It is, isn't it? I do not envy you that uploading, hate doing that! :thumbdown:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Mike gettting ready to dive.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Me and Breyannie, and a pic of Gabriella too. These are the two girls we've gotten so close with.

Mike and I are going to sponsor Gabby so she can go to High School here on the island. She will go to Ocean Academy, which is the school we bring supplies down for.


----------



## onesoutherngal

that is a priceless gift you are giving gabby: )

i take it the education is private there?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have some other pics too, but haven't downloaded them in the computer yet.


----------



## onesoutherngal

ah, i see the photos now...looking handsome...and such pretty girls...easy to fall in love with those smiles: )


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Beautiful pics, Barb! 

You should learn to dive, too. It's so wonderful and peaceful under water. Time stands still. I only snorkel, but could do it all day.


----------



## trasara

Great photos Barb! These girls will really apprieciate all you do for them...


----------



## trasara

Just back from the shop pleased with myself as I got $100 worth of clothes for $40 I love getting a bargin. I went to my Lys but didn't know what I wanted so ended up leaving empty handed. Always another day! I am having fun at the moment making dishclothes as well. All my friends are wanting to try them out so I have plenty to keep me busy at the moment, plus I have a couple more Christmas trees to finish so I can pack them away with the christmas ornaments.


----------



## onesoutherngal

we reALLY need a like button


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> we reALLY need a like button


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Just back from the shop pleased with myself as I got $100 worth of clothes for $40 I love getting a bargin. I went to my Lys but didn't know what I wanted so ended up leaving empty handed. Always another day! I am having fun at the moment making dishclothes as well. All my friends are wanting to try them out so I have plenty to keep me busy at the moment, plus I have a couple more Christmas trees to finish so I can pack them away with the christmas ornaments.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Barb!
> 
> You should learn to dive, too. It's so wonderful and peaceful under water. Time stands still. I only snorkel, but could do it all day.


I really don't want to go diving. I'm chicken. I'm afraid if I see a shark I would freak out underwater. Best I just not take the chance, I have such a shark phobia.

I've been snorkeling in the Grand Cayman Islands. I shocked myself that I got in the water. Even Mike was shocked. But I did it and I totally enjoyed it. Even when I was the first to see the barracuda, I didn't flip out. LOL Not so sure now.


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> that is a priceless gift you are giving gabby: )
> 
> i take it the education is private there?


High School on the island cost $2,000 blz per year. That's $1,000 US. Most families can not afford to pay the tuition so only a handful of children go beyond the eighth grade. The only other choice is to go to school in Belize City. Not safe for a youngster to travel in the city alone. Besides paying the water taxi fare to get there and back everyday. $35 round trip. It just doesn't add up. Gabby's Mother said she could take her back to Toledo in the rainforest for Gabby to go to school, but then the family would be split up. That just is not right. So Mike and I will cover Gabby's tuition.


----------



## debidoodle

Barb that is such an awesome thing y'all are doing for her. 
Love the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

that is just beyond words wonderful....

money very well spent!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> we reALLY need a like button


I seriously hope this site never looks anything at all like Ravelry... :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> that is just beyond words wonderful....
> 
> money very well spent!!!


Ditto... it's wonderful of you two, Barb.

There's some great DVD curriculum available, for homeschooling (or Christian schooling). My kids did high school that way... It sounds like a very good option for the kids on Caye Caulker and wouldn't cost anywhere near $1000 per child, per year. They just need a place and a teacher. Actually, a facillitator, since the teachers are on the DVDs.


----------



## trasara

Did you enjoy home schooling your kids Bonnie? Is it hard?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Did you enjoy home schooling your kids Bonnie? Is it hard?


Yes, and yes! The hard part is getting the dicipline down between you and the children. Once that's resolved, the rest all falls in line. I wouldn't trade the experience for all the money in the world.


----------



## onesoutherngal

i admire you for being able to do it...i have one child whom i could have homeschooled with no problem...the other...well, that one NEEDED the extracurriculum activities to thrive (can we say ADD and learns best by movement...constant movement, lol)


----------



## onesoutherngal

i am learning to pin on pinterest...i think!


----------



## onesoutherngal

photos still uploading...ugh


----------



## trasara

I love pintrest but I can get lost in there and hours go by.
I was just looking at the any men knitting post, how cool that there are so many on kp I keep telling my hubby he would enjoy it as he loves being creative but he isn't interested.Maybe when he is to old for golf lol.


----------



## onesoutherngal

still uploading...grrrrrrr


----------



## dissi

Right Ladies, if Ive done it right you should all have your swap partners now  I know this is ahead of schedule, but I know you are itching with those fingers


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks Jo. I am glad to get my partner, but don't plan to get too excited too soon, since Valentines day is pretty far off. But I have already got some great ideas. In my case it will be a very thoughtful swap. So happy about my partner.


----------



## knitgalore

I have been remiss about posting, but have kept up with the board. Everyone seems to have had a great holiday season, now things can get back to normal, and we can pick up our knitting more often and not be neglectful of other tasks.


----------



## tomilu

Got my swap partner!!!! Already know what I'm going to do for her.
tomilu


----------



## tomilu

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is a priceless gift you are giving gabby: )
> 
> i take it the education is private there?
> 
> 
> 
> High School on the island cost $2,000 blz per year. That's $1,000 US. Most families can not afford to pay the tuition so only a handful of children go beyond the eighth grade.
Click to expand...

My youngest daughter was bullied in middle school, so I home schooled her in high school. She had such a good work ethic that it worked well even though I was working full time. We went over her work in the evenings. It is challenging, but so worth it.


----------



## Bitsey

Gpod morning chicklets, hope everyone has a great day. Barb, what you and mike are doing is wonderful. I know those girls will always appreciate it. Well, one more load of wash and knitting on my socks. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. Hope everyone is having a great day.

Today I have nothing planned. Had the laundry done yesterday while Mike was diving. I checked my work email this morning and I'm a bit disturbed by a message from my boss. He seems to think I will be back in MA in a few days and although he knows I am out of work for month, he wants me to pop in to check on things at work. WTF? Anyway, that can't happen.

I got my swap partner and will start putting some things together


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara, How cool of you to do that.. It's a gift she will never forget!! And it will help her future!!! Way to go, my friend!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> i admire you for being able to do it...i have one child whom i could have homeschooled with no problem...the other...well, that one NEEDED the extracurriculum activities to thrive (can we say ADD and learns best by movement...constant movement, lol)


We had a lot of extracurricular activity... ballet and community baseball, plus church stuff. And we were members of a homeschool support group and did things with those families, regularly--lots of field trips and play dates.

My husband always supported this. Of course, I couldn't work, so we didn't have many "extras"... But it was so great to raise my kids here with me, rather than send them off all day. The boys had opportunity to learn several trades from my hubby, too. In those days he had a bulldozing construction business, and sometimes the boys could go to work with him. They knew how to drive and operate heavy equipment from a pretty young age. Also how to build with their hands... repair vehicles, etc. When they got older they had time for jobs, to earn their own gas money, etc. It's amazing how much you have time for in a day when your lessons are not constantly interrupted by somebody's dicipline problems or drama, like in the public school classrooms.

I know what we did isn't right for every family... but it was right for ours. :-D


----------



## dissi

Ok ladies, you should now have your correct partners.....If anyone thinks ive made another cock up of it...please let me know lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning all
This makes me wish I were a better hand at crochet

http://www.loveofknitting.com/articles/Adriana_top

Happy knitting: )


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southern just thought I would check in, how is your sock coming. I have almost 4 inches on the second pair of socks. I have about 8 pair to make for Christmas next year....I hope to make for Christmas. We shall see. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bits... I just have laid it down for a while... Will pick it back up after the poncho I am working on for my daughter


----------



## onesoutherngal

I have got to go put my face on... Then laundry...

Getting a late start today; )


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, a yarn questions for the board. I am using Nashua's Best Foot Forward on this pair of socks. If any of you all have used this did you find the yarn seem to knot easily as it is pulled out of the skein? Just curious. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

guess what ladies...after almost 4 months of dealing with a broken washer....Lowe's/Samsung have decided to replace it with a gift card: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

if i were there, i'd untangle it for you....kinda need that therapy today, lol

(been on the phone dealing with STUFF for the past hour)


----------



## Bitsey

I hate calling about broken appliances. In fact, reminds me have to call about a freezer that we purchased this summer...does not de-frost properly. Call tomorrow. If I called today I would chew someone's head off. Bits


----------



## debidoodle

I'll help untangle as well. Been dealing with some "stuff" here today as well. I hate "stuff". :hunf: 
Anyone want a 19 to boy? Free to good home.


----------



## onesoutherngal

debidoodle said:


> I'll help untangle as well. Been dealing with some "stuff" here today as well. I hate "stuff". :hunf:
> Anyone want a 19 to boy? Free to good home.


only if you take a 16 year old girl in trade, lol...nah, she has actually been my right hand man today...think i'll keep her :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> I hate calling about broken appliances. In fact, reminds me have to call about a freezer that we purchased this summer...does not de-frost properly. Call tomorrow. If I called today I would chew someone's head off. Bits


that was what we finally had to do....dh and i were too nice too long....actually, the dh just told them that we were going to start airing our dirty laundry online on all our forums if something didn't happen soon....including photos/videos of our trips to the laundry mat, and our diary of the whole thing


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry, I have had my 19 year old boy and my 16 year old girl..in fact I had three of those. No home available here. Bits


----------



## debidoodle

I'll throw in four skeins of Malabrigo Rios.


----------



## Bitsey

Starting to tempt...but no....it would want a car....no.


----------



## debidoodle

It has a car!! We will make it 5 Skeins. I'll let y'all think on it, I'm off to get my hair done.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

debidoodle said:


> It has a car!! We will make it 5 Skeins. I'll let y'all think on it, I'm off to get my hair done.


Can it cut firewood? I would really like the Rios...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I am excited about my swap partner! I know just what I am going to do for her!


----------



## Bitsey

I don't know Sewbiz...has its own car and 5 sks. of Rios. That's pretty good. Oh wait a minute...clothes allowance and food...those are two biggies. Bits


----------



## dissi

Just finished my lime green bolero, i just hope it fits Hannahlyn 

About to start seeing black dots before my eyes.....spots for the ladybug cardi that is!

Hope everyone is happy and now looking forward to a wonderful new year!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. the days for me are going too fast. i will enjoy this valentine swap.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I don't know Sewbiz...has its own car and 5 sks. of Rios. That's pretty good. Oh wait a minute...clothes allowance and food...those are two biggies. Bits


Yeah, and the money we just put into son's car while he's home from school would make your head spin.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Just finished my lime green bolero, i just hope it fits Hannahlyn
> 
> About to start seeing black dots before my eyes.....spots for the ladybug cardi that is!
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and now looking forward to a wonderful new year!


You really knock those little sweaters out fast, Jo! Lucky girls...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi Maryrose.

I'm watching two fat squirrels chase each other up a tree, just outside my window. They are fun to watch... like watching monkeys in the zoo! The other day, one was hanging completely upside down, not 10 feet from my glass door, eating berries on an otherwise bare limb. So funny. Sometimes I throw out leftover cooked sweet potato because they love it. They let it dry out and hide it in their little "banks" around the base of the trees, for later in the winter. Once some quail got into their stash of sweet potato pieces, rejected them and kept foraging... and after the quail had moved through, the squirrel came down and anxiously tidied everything up, hiding the potato bits again. They are quite comical and keep us amused!

They drive Sophie nuts... barking to tease her.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Ladies. Bonnie, the squirrel is cute. I think they are anyway. We have both the brown/grey ones and black ones at home. I had never seen a black squirrel until I went to MA to see Mike. Weird. I'd tell you what we call them, but not on the forum!! OMG

As for kids and cars....had my share, making Nicole's payments until she gets through school and gets a real teaching job. Then she's SUPPOSE to pay us back. We will see.......


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barb...hope you had a good day. Off to watch the news. Later. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

OMG!!!!!! I am finally caught up!!! YAY!!  

Barb, the school for Gabby is so nice! Hopefully she'll continue her education after HS and is able to pay it forward  

That homeschooling dvd Bonnie mentioned sounds great! 

I have a 15 yr old that does laundry and takes out the garbage! (what is it that those auction guys say???) lol

I've been already eyeing goodies for my swapee! =D


----------



## citynenanyc

Holy cow! Today, for the first time, I tried Lindt Lindor white truffles!!!! OMGoodness what is in the middle of those things? That creamy buttery goodness almost made me faint! lol


----------



## citynenanyc

Tracy, i felt so sad when you said you were putting away your ornaments.... The holidays don't seem to last so long anymore. What happened? Did someone speed up the clock??


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Holy cow! Today, for the first time, I tried Lindt Lindor white truffles!!!! OMGoodness what is in the middle of those things? That creamy buttery goodness almost made me faint! lol


Hi Tania,

Yes, the middle of those truffles is to die for... addicting too, so watch out!

I'm so chocolated OUT! And keep reaching for more... It will be good when it's all eaten and then no more in the house!

yikes... the perils of Christmas.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm ashamed to say my ornaments will probably need dusting by the time I take them down. I have to keep my tree a while. I LOVE the smell and it took so long to put it up and decorate it, I am not going to want it gone too soon. Second week of Jan, usually!


----------



## maryrose

hi again everybody, i don't want to take down my tree. i enjoy looking at the muti-colored lights on it the pretty ornaments too. i'm glad your son helps you out city. and sewbiz, the squirrel looks cute! i used to feed the birds & squirrels at my other place. my sister feeds wild turkeys where she lives.


----------



## onesoutherngal

love those truffles too..yummm

i think i will leave the tree up a while too...since i was so late getting it decorated, lol

cute squirrels...my brother has a family of red squirrels he feeds down south mississippi...they look like red persian kittens frolicking in his yard

but in over a decade of living here, i have never seen a squirrel in our yard...strange for this part of the country


----------



## onesoutherngal

i think we just need to start planning a getaway for the resort ladies...

and just get away from the kiddos for a few days!


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi guys almost finished running around getting last minute stuff for thecruise. Lindt chocolates r to die for anyway. Everything they make melt in your mouth and you think you have gone to heaven! Heaven better have chocolate and good chocolate too, i'm just sayin! 

I am thrilled with my valentine swap, i just hope that i get it to her in time! jo you did a fine job!


----------



## knittingneedles

Oh and you do know that a squirrel is from the rodent family, just goes to show what happens when you put a bushy tail on a rat.


----------



## maryrose

hi, every time i got a squirrel, it build it's nest on my rain gutter. (at my other place). of course now since i'm renting, i'm not allowed to feed them.


----------



## debidoodle

knittingneedles said:


> Oh and you do know that a squirrel is from the rodent family, just goes to show what happens when you put a bushy tail on a rat.


 :lol: Too funny! Keith says the same thing. I do think they are awful cute though, as long as they are behaving! Not tearing up my vegetable gardens. :evil: 
Well, I guess I'm stuck with the boy, he says chopping wood is out of the question. Damn.
I'm all sorts of excited about my swap partner! I know just the goodies to send, and I can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i know what you mean "good" chocolate. i receive some chocolates as a little christmas gift and were they good! i also like gertrude hawk or michael mootz chocolates. (but i'm happy with any chocolates)


----------



## Bitsey

Well, Deb, I don't have wood to chop but I have lots of windows....lots and sliders...inside and out washing but that 5 sks. man, that would have to go to ten...you are not thinking clothes and food allowance. ok, Chicks off to dinner. Bits


----------



## debidoodle

HA! Well he only wears Abercrombie and Holister, so clothes are on him, as far as food, he's pretty much a vegetarian, with pizza tendencies! LOL! So food I can deal with. LOL!!
Off to deal with supper!


----------



## Barbara Ann

citynenanyc said:


> Holy cow! Today, for the first time, I tried Lindt Lindor white truffles!!!! OMGoodness what is in the middle of those things? That creamy buttery goodness almost made me faint! lol


 :shock: I love those things too!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

But squirrel is good eats if cooked right! OMG!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have several ideas for my swap partner. Hmmmm And I was browsing around in the little shops and the side stands the locals here have. Haven't decided just what to send yet, but giving it serious consideration.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Thank you everyone for the comments about Mike and I sponsoring Gabby for school. But really for Mike and I it's not a big deal. We are talking about $100 US a month. That's it. I waste more than that to be honest. So we go out to dinner once or twice less each month, or make myself use up some stash before buying more yarn (that ain't happening) LOL Seriously, it's not a big deal for us, I know it is a big deal for them. Gabby is very excited about school and very happy to be going to Ocean Academy here on the island. We've already started introducing her to some of the teachers and founders of the school.


----------



## debidoodle

Barb, it is a very good thing, take the pats on the back,y'all deserve them. :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, that is very nice of you to help the little girl on the island go to school. how long are you staying down there on your vacation?


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicklets...heading into the other room for alittle R& R....got a new book. Chat in the am. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, that is very nice of you to help the little girl on the island go to school. how long are you staying down there on your vacation?


We will be here until the middle of January. One full month.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> But squirrel is good eats if cooked right! OMG!


They are, but they have annoying tiny bones, like a fish, almost! I won't cook them anymore. Not worth the trouble. Unless we were starving...


----------



## onesoutherngal

so i am starting a pair of fingerless gloves to go in my carry bag that i take for mindless knitting...have bb games and doc appts coming up...

using up some stash, and learning to knit two at a time...

think i may get addicted to doing two at a time.

but i am not having any issues with yarn twisting like i have seen others posting about...dumb luck i guess? lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

(and by the by...i have never been hungry enough to eat squirrel...but my dd loves squirrel dumplings...she ate them at the deer camp a few times)


----------



## maryrose

hi, i can't imagine eating squirrel meat.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> hi, i can't imagine eating squirrel meat.


Don't understand it myself... But then, the best meal I ever had was turtle soup... Go figure :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Say a prayer all... Mom has doc appt tomorrow...

Let's hope we get positive reports...


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, i will.


----------



## maryrose

hi, wow, turtle soup too! i'm just used to eating ground beef, turkey, chicken, & pork.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

The best meat I've ever tasted is domestic rabbit. We grew them for meat for a number of years. Not cheap, tho. It takes about $8 to raise one to butchering age. Do you know one rabbit produces more meat per year than one cow? With their large litters and short gestation time, they do! A cow only has one calf and it takes a year to gestate.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Praying you mom has a good dr. report tomorrow, OSG...


----------



## trasara

citynenanyc said:


> Tracy, i felt so sad when you said you were putting away your ornaments.... The holidays don't seem to last so long anymore. What happened? Did someone speed up the clock??


Hi everyone , I won't put them away til new years day but I want the tree finished so it can be packed with the others.


----------



## trasara

Wow this is the first time I have nearly missed a day on Kp since I joined. I had a lazy day reading all morning and went for a drive with Hubby and the girls in the afternoon, we went to some discount outlets and I got more Christmas cookie cutters and a handbag, hubby got a small Charcol BBQ.
Got home late about 7-30 and had a quick dinner it was a lovely relaxing day.


----------



## debidoodle

OSG, sending up prayers for your Mom.
Trace, I've put away the knick knacks, but the tree stays up til New Years day here, just can't bring myself to take it down so fast either.
Guess what? One of my cats ran off exactly a week ago yesterday, he came home last night!! It was little Ollie, the bain of my exsistance. I'm so glad he came back, I've just been worried sick over him. He is skinny as can be, but eating like crazy, and otherwise fine. I'm going to run him to the vet this morning just to make sure. Little goof ball. :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Fun day Tracey; )

Deb... Glad he came back ... Kitties will do that time to time just to worry us won't they

Trying to get off to south Mississippi for moms appt....

Catch you all later


----------



## trasara

debidoodle said:


> OSG, sending up prayers for your Mom.
> Tras, I've put away the knick knacks, but the tree stays up til New Years day here, just can't bring myself to take it down so fast either.
> Guess what? One of my cats ran off exactly a week ago yesterday, he came home last night!! It was little Ollie, the bain of my exsistance. I'm so glad he came back, I've just been worried sick over him. He is skinny as can be, but eating like crazy, and otherwise fine. I'm going to run him to the vet this morning just to make sure. Little goof ball. :thumbup:


One of my cats disappeared for 3 weeks then just turned up again, they do have a mind of their own or got locked in somewhere.
OSG hope all goes well with your mum.


----------



## debidoodle

I have a quandry, If you see a pattern, that someone claims they designed, but you know that they simply removed part of the original, would you say something?
They didn't "design" anything, just left a part of the original off. Heck I did the same thing, when I made the original item, and would never think to say I "designed" it! I suppose in the grand scheme of things it really isn't that big a deal, but taking credit for something you didn't do, is just wrong.


----------



## trasara

I know, but is it worth all the drama it may cause or do you feel very strongly about it?


----------



## debidoodle

You're right, it just isn't worth it I suppose. Just doesn't sit right with me. I'll play nice and bite my tongue. Or sit on my fingers! LOL!! I just hate people that take credit for anothers work. Ah well, move on. :thumbup:


----------



## trasara

Unfortunately there are always people out there who will take credit for the work of others.


----------



## trasara

I'm off to bed must do some housework tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## debidoodle

Good night Trace! Get some rest.
I'm off to start breakfast, making French Toast with Buttermilk syrup this morning. Yummm!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Wow this is the first time I have nearly missed a day on Kp since I joined. I had a lazy day reading all morning and went for a drive with Hubby and the girls in the afternoon, we went to some discount outlets and I got more Christmas cookie cutters and a handbag, hubby got a small Charcol BBQ.
> Got home late about 7-30 and had a quick dinner it was a lovely relaxing day.


Hi Tracy,
That sounds like fun... Speaking of cookie cutters, I need to get out and find a good gingerbread man cutter-- I am lacking one!

Yesterday I finally got out my gingerbread dough that I made Christmas eve and wrestled with it and got a gingerbread house cut out and baked. It turned out pretty well. Now I just have to "glue" it all together and decorate it. Part of me just wants to eat the gingerbread. If it looks anything decent, I'll share a picture here when I get it together.

I wish I had thought of it before, but I'd have loved to have made a gingerbread man for each of my students in exercise class. That would have been a perfect little Christmas "happy" to give them, with a Christmas card. Oh well, next year...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

debidoodle said:


> I have a quandry, If you see a pattern, that someone claims they designed, but you know that they simply removed part of the original, would you say something?
> They didn't "design" anything, just left a part of the original off. Heck I did the same thing, when I made the original item, and would never think to say I "designed" it! I suppose in the grand scheme of things it really isn't that big a deal, but taking credit for something you didn't do, is just wrong.


Absolutely... modifications are not "designs", just mods of an existing design. Knitters can be so stupid... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, hope everyone has a good day. 15 bean soup on the stove to simmer most of the day. A thought for the board.....Our Spring place let's name Spring Knitting Resort so we go back into the knitting category instead of chit chat. Opinions?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks.

Works for me Bits!


----------



## Barbara Ann

As long as I can find you all, I am not that picky of were I end up!


----------



## knittingneedles

Morning everyone.

I just sent out an email to most of you (the ones I have email addresses for) with the blog address again.. Just want to make sure all my ducks are lined up in a row.
Anyone who would like the blog and I don't have their email address it is: www.wheresnina.wordpress.com

Hope you all enjoy it and comment..

Bonnie, it isn't that some knitters are stupid.. it's people in general that are stupid...!!!! lol....


----------



## knittingneedles

and Squirrel... Ugh.. I can't wrap my head around eating creatures like that... sorry..


----------



## dissi

I am progressing with my wips...have finally finished the ladybugs...thats three projects in 2 days, have now restarted the baby star afghan from one of the patterns angela gave me, in mint and white, but cant do this all day as i get bored of crochet easily. So am thinking of doing a pink cardi for HannahLyn...time will see....


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Nina! I've already checked out the blog and commented. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

I think we should always post it as "spring knitting resort" summer knitting resort" but we should put the year on it??? like spring 2012 knitting resort?

and Debi, I am with you.. give me french toast over squirrel anyday!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

YEah yeah yeah... I know!!! Just wanted to send it to everyone on my list and you gals are in the list.. sorry if i sent a duplicate that you already have !!!!!!

I expect you all to respond!!! 

Got a new camera and everything to make this a good one!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

oh don't miss understand, I love getting the email to check it out. Even if nothing has changed. LOL

as for the squirrel, i had when my cousin made a stew. You really didn't know you were eating squirrel. 

And I love french toast. In fact I've made it several times here in Caye Caulker as the "bakery" makes the BEST cinnamon raisin bread EVER! It make the best french toast. We are having it this morning again! YUMMO


----------



## knittingneedles

Now you made me hungry!!! Going to get breakfast going!! Later Chickies with Stickies!!!


----------



## Bitsey

I agree, with putting the year in there. Next Resort will be Spring 2012 knitting Resort? Does that sound good? Then we are out of chit chat and back into knitting. I think everyone should have an opinion on this...Nina and Barb agree...Sewbiz and the rest what about you all?

Sewbiz I had a yarn question yesterday, did you find that Nashua kind of knotty when being pulled from the skein? Bits


----------



## tomilu

Bitsey said:


> I agree, with putting the year in there. Next Resort will be Spring 2012 knitting Resort? Does that sound good?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## debidoodle

I'm good with whatever the majority decide. I do like the idea of being seasonal, also putting the year. Would make it easier if searching for a previous thread.


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey,
I do agree. I wondered how we got in Chit-chat anyway, but now I see. If it says Knitting we are knitters. How droll!
It has been pretty quiet in my house since Christmas. I wanted to go visit a friend 200 miles away but the weather report isn't good. I could just throw some clean undies in a small bag and get on the road right now. Might make it.

Last time I went there we went to a casino and played bingo. Was pretty lucky. But now we would just have New Years get together with her family. I love them all like my own. I have known her since her children were very young. 

Would love to tell you all about my wonderful Christmas, but don't remember if I shared it with you. 
Wouldn't want to repeat myself and bore you all. 

Excited about the Valentine swap and am very happy with my new partner. Have a great day, and in case I get to run away to WI Happy New Year everybody. Stay safe.

I agree Nina. And will definitly be commenting as you go on your world tour. Enjoy and stay healthy.


----------



## knittingneedles

I am just being extremely optomistic that we will be doing this for many years!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking in, and I think we will be doing this for many years. Well, chicks.....I have done my duty for a cold wintry day...soup is simmering and bread dough is raising. Making a challah bread. Yum!! Will take a loaf to my friend after lunch. I wish you all were here to share. Bits


----------



## debidoodle

That sounds really good!
I'm making stuffed pork chops tonight, might just have to make some French bread to go with it. Maybe buttermilk, I need to use up the rest of this qt....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> I am progressing with my wips...have finally finished the ladybugs...thats three projects in 2 days, have now restarted the baby star afghan from one of the patterns angela gave me, in mint and white, but cant do this all day as i get bored of crochet easily. So am thinking of doing a pink cardi for HannahLyn...time will see....


Jo, you sure get a lot of knitting done! Have you ever made toys for the girls?


----------



## citynenanyc

Afternoon ALL!! 

Alberta share your Christmas story with us!  I know you told me a little bit.... 

Jo you should give a try to the cat Sewbiz made. My Mia absolutely adores her and says it's her baby. LOL 

I'm ok with the resort name....


----------



## dissi

Im happy with the resort name...I wouldnt mind having a go at toys...but i figure Payton's toy fund is endless, but no one can knit her cardis, and HannahLyn is spoilt for toys too...and being in Salem, they have cold winters and again no one there knits...My sister was really happy with the 6 boleros...I think Im doing 6 of the dolly mixtures, but as she doesnt know im doing them, I can take my time this time...I have a project all picked out for Angelas wool, going to do a scarf from the skein she gave me and a hat and wristlets with the balls, ready for next winter...and of course, finish all wips before i lose another one to cats!

I didnt tell you....Dusty, the middle cat is struggling with her paw, and so doesnt like to go out so much, and the door to the utility room (where we keep the cat litter) must have been shut, so she went and pee'd behind the tv stand, where I have all my projects stashed so they cant be seen by prying eyes...Luckily I had only done the rib on the back, but i lost 7 oz of baby yarn and a knitting pattern, but managed to save the tote it was in....hence getting through the wips  never mind could have been worse.....!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Jo, I hate kitty pee pee. You have to get special stuff to clean it up or else in rainy weather you still smell it. Yikes. My daughter got some of that stuff from the vets. Wonderful. Ok, chicks, back from a friends house took her a loaf of bread and we sat and knitted. Now home to watch the news and most likely get depressed. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Well, Tania says it is o.k. even if I have already talked about my Christmas. I have 4 sons and I got to visit all of them over the weekend. I got to see 20 of my GG's, and 9 of my grands. And various in-laws. I was elated. Maybe that doesn't sound so exciting to some, but I have a pretty disfunctional family and it was so wonderful to me. It meant I had to travel to each house, as they don't get together very much.
I was given some very nice gifts, and after talking about NOT wanting a e-reader, (not to him), that is what my son gave me. Very technical to set up so I had to go to his house to have help setting it up. I have to have Wi-fi to d/l books. I have to go to his house if I want a book. Anyway, it was just wonderful to be able to be with family.
By next Christmas I plan to have hats and scarves for all of them. That is a lot of knitting.
So that was my Christmas. I just wanted to share my joy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Oh Jo... yuck. Cat pee is horrible. I have stuff I got at the pet store that you just spray and wipe up, and no more smell. Sometimes my cats think they are "in" the box, but their business end is hanging over the edge and they miss it. Gross.

Alberta that is so wonderful that you got to see so many family members for Christmas, even if you did have to travel. You are RICH in family!! I hope you enjoy the reader. I don't own one but have heard knitters talk about downloading knitting books and patterns on them. I so rarely read stories that I can't see needing one for myself. I pretty much just read technical stuff, no fiction. Most fiction doesn't meet my criteria for not wasting my time, so I leave it alone.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well, my day can only get better! I just put my gingerbread house together and started decorating it (so cute!) and the darn thing FELL IN!! What a mess. I had the walls up perfectly, but my fatal mistake was in not planning any kind of support for the roof. The gingerbread slabs were heavy and the roof eventually caved in, just about the time that I had the thing all decorated! EPIC GINGERBREAD HOUSE FAILURE! I am going to let it all air dry really good, then cut the pieces into squares we can eat as cookies. _DO NOT let me attempt one of these ever again!_

Previous to that lovely experience, I got a phone call from the lady I made the pleated skirt order for... She said they looked great but they will NOT fit the girls. (Mind you, she hadn't tried them on any of them yet.) She had given me a list of waist measurements and lengths, and before they went out the door I made sure they met those measurements. I had to take a few of them partially apart and make the waists smaller, so they would be those perfect measurements... but they were all right when I mailed them. No, no, she says... I _should have considered that they were stretch goods_ and made them 2" smaller than the measurements. In other words, I should have been clairvoyant! If I had done something like that, she would have said, "These are all two inches smaller than they are supposed to be..." I'm wondering why SHE didn't consider that they were stretch goods and order them 2" smaller than the actual measurement? Or tell me to? Now she wants me to alter them. I am hopping mad. I hope she mails me the check a.s.a.p. I am NOT altering these for free. I did them for too little money as it was, trying to get my foot in the door with a new company. No more work is going into these skirts for free.

Today she's supposed to deliver them and I'm hoping they fit the girls better than she thinks they will, but if not, I will alter them only if she agrees to pay me for it.

So it looks like this "job" isn't going to work out, either.

I need to go knit for a while, possibly with a cup of eggnog and the last of the Christmas rum.


----------



## trasara

Morning all!
Alberta I have had and e reader for just over a year, I have an older model that has a usb cord can you use one of those on yours as then you can download from your computer. I by ebooks from online stores but it also came with 100 classic's I can also down load ebooks free from the local library online but they can only be accessed for 3 weeks ( just like a library book) I love books and nothing beats holding a book but the ereader is handy for popping in your bag also if you are away from home you can take hundreds of books with you. My one frustration is if I need to go back to a page it is really time consuming to click through each one. Although new models you can do this easier.


----------



## trasara

Bonnie I can just imagine some of the thoughts and words going through your head after that call not to mention the roof collapse...


----------



## knitgalore

Oh Bonnie, that is awful. What did she expect? All that work for nothing. Some people are like that. I don't know what to say except I wish you luck. Take her to Judge Judy. She will straighten her out. LOL!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Poor Bonnie! I can tell you never built a house.. Thank God.. otherwise the roof would collapse and that would not be pretty!!! Thank God it was only CAKE!!!

But it will still be delis.. You just have to make a story up.. like a big tornado came through and demolished the house... or you can have a 3 little pig story and a big bad wolf blew the house down!!! 

You still need to construct these cakes as if they were real houses.. engineering degree needed!!!

I love how people complain and she didn't even have the girls try them on yet.. I hope they all gained weight over the holidays.. (nasty to say).. but look at the bright side.. at least they aren't too small, you can do anything with that!!

Ah yes, Judge Judy!!! There you go!!! 

My DIL made me dye my hair darker, she said the other color washed out my face.. So I did.. we shall see what she thinks...

Got to go out and get stuff for dinner..

Later chickies!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all checking in before dinner. Sewbiz, would not have made those skirts unless I measured each and every one of those girls myself. I do not trust other peoples measuring. And I too would not alter those4 dresdses without payment. You know fabric...does this woman? I bet not. Good luck Sewbiz....I agree as a sewer..Maybe next time have her bring her little darlings to you for you to measure. Ok, Chicks...Off to get dinner ready. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i feel bad your gingerbread cookie house didn't work out well. i bet the cookies taste good though. i hope thingswork out for you with the skirts you made. does that lady live by you or is she out of state?


----------



## maryrose

hi alberta, i'm glad you had a nice christmas with your family. it went by quickly. (as all the days are)


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicklets, almost 8 PM going to watch a movie on tv. Chat with you all in the am and knit. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi ladies.let me entertain you with the tale of my day
After Moms excellent report, she wanted us to all go eat breakfast at Shoneyswhich just happens to be within sight of a major road construction underway at one of Hattiesburgs busiest intersections.
We eat & visit, and then all proceed to say our goodbyes and leave the parking lot...
I pull onto the service road, stop at the stop sign, and pull up to the next stop sign behind my aunts car, waiting to enter the highway
Suddenly, I see a motorcycle cop behind me with his lights flashing?!? I think, what did I do?...is he after me? My aunt pulls onto the highway, and he is just sitting on his bikeso after a couple of seconds, I roll down my window and ask,  Are you after me?
Cop: Yes maam, I am!
Me: Well, where do you want me to go? (remember, I am still sitting at a stop sign)
Cop: Over there! and points for me to pull onto the highway and then off to the side of the highway in front of the hospitalwhich I do
Cop comes to my window, obviously furious, and takes my license and proof of insurance while I say, I really dont know what I did
Interrupting me, cop: YES YOU DO! And you have every unit in Hattiesburg responding right now!
(and yescars with flashing lights are coming from all directionsbewildered, I look at my son, who is wisely keeping his mouth closed, and give him a I have no idea whats up look)
Again I try to speak: Sir, I just pulled out of Shoneys. I have no idea why you pulled me over.
Cop: Maam, you just blew through that construction zone, went the wrong way down Hardy street, and caused multiple wrecks! There are several cars in the ditch, and you better hope no one was seriously hurt! (Cop is purple with shades of red now)
Me: No Sir, I just left Shoneys (Cop at this point tells me to exit my car and proceeds to read me my rights!)
At that moment, it dawns on me.THE RECEIPT!
I had the receipt, with a time stamp, showing I had just paid for our lunch in my wallet in my hand! I was able to use it to prove it was not me that they were after, WHEW!
The cop did not apologizenope, he said,  Well, you just gave someone a nice Christmas present!..you helped them get away! (thats when I looked him in the eye and said, no sir, I am not the one who let them get away hmph!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

i am so thankful i paid for everyones lunch.... much cheaper than a lawyer!


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, what a trial that was! i'm glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## onesoutherngal

tomilu said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, with putting the year in there. Next Resort will be Spring 2012 knitting Resort? Does that sound good?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am progressing with my wips...have finally finished the ladybugs...thats three projects in 2 days, have now restarted the baby star afghan from one of the patterns angela gave me, in mint and white, but cant do this all day as i get bored of crochet easily. So am thinking of doing a pink cardi for HannahLyn...time will see....
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, you sure get a lot of knitting done! Have you ever made toys for the girls?
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> Oh Jo... yuck. Cat pee is horrible. I have stuff I got at the pet store that you just spray and wipe up, and no more smell. Sometimes my cats think they are "in" the box, but their business end is hanging over the edge and they miss it. Gross.
> 
> Alberta that is so wonderful that you got to see so many family members for Christmas, even if you did have to travel. You are RICH in family!! I hope you enjoy the reader. I don't own one but have heard knitters talk about downloading knitting books and patterns on them. I so rarely read stories that I can't see needing one for myself. I pretty much just read technical stuff, no fiction. Most fiction doesn't meet my criteria for not wasting my time, so I leave it alone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc

Question.... 

The yarn brand: Filatura Lanarota

Where does it stand on the yarn scale in quality? I tried searching but i get a lot of sales..........


----------



## onesoutherngal

bonnie...i should have stopped by your house with some ale to go with that gingerbread....(just kidding, but she sounds like she would be a good match for my cop : )


(thanks for the prayers, ladies...mom's report was excellent, and we will do more bone scans next visit...)


----------



## citynenanyc

OMG OSG!!! WTH???? What an idiotTTTT!! That's so scary! Glass of wine for you!! Make that two! and don't drive for a few days. How ridiculous of him!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

citynenanyc said:


> OMG OSG!!! WTH???? What an idiotTTTT!! That's so scary! Glass of wine for you!! Make that two! and don't drive for a few days. How ridiculous of him!!


well...he could have looked at my tag to see if he had the right car :roll:


----------



## citynenanyc

what an A--!!!! You should report him! Oh i'm furious for you!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, After you showe4d him the receipt, and he sort of backed down, I would have asked him for his badge number and reported him to his superiors. There are some cops( only a few) that get shall we say, alittle puffed up with their little ole badge and gun. He is a squirt. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

well...i think he got his...no lie there were about 6 units there...to see he had the wrong car....


'sides it will come up in conversations...too many witnesses for it not to (son, mom, sil, aunt, aunt's frinds..)

and they all have connections to law enforcment community..

that's life...no secrets, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

change of subject...

i am seeing lots of posts on threads here that others are still getting that nasty virus i had on my laptop..


you ladies be careful clicking on links...don't want to miss hearing from you over a nasty computer bug!


----------



## trasara

OSG! Lucky you did pay for lunch!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Well... Just spent 25 mins on my "knitting chair" while I worked on a scarf I am making from the pretty blue jacquard I got from my swap ( Bitsey I think)

I have discovered I can't do lace on the bike because I tend to drop stitches, but keep larger yarn wips there that I am only allowed to work on while I peddle...

Good motivation so far!

Off to shower and bed... See you ladies in the am: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> OSG! Lucky you did pay for lunch!!


 :thumbup:

My motto: kindness creates blessings

Really came through today


----------



## trasara

night! sleep well, don't dream of flashing lights.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok chicklets signing off for tonight. Chat with you all in the am. Goodnight. Bits


----------



## trasara

night, bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Oh Bonnie, that is awful. What did she expect? All that work for nothing. Some people are like that. I don't know what to say except I wish you luck. Take her to Judge Judy. She will straighten her out. LOL!!


Judge Judy... now there's an idea! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Poor Bonnie! I can tell you never built a house.. Thank God.. otherwise the roof would collapse and that would not be pretty!!! Thank God it was only CAKE!!!


Yes! We built our house! I hung sheetrock, painted, the whole nine yards! And my hubby was in construction. I know about roof trusses, just didn't think my little gingerbread house would need them!

I was really in too big of a hurry... But now we have all this lovely gingerbread to eat, just like we would after building the house. I cut it all into cookie size pieces and have three cans full. Not bad... Next time I will just make gingerbread men.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i feel bad your gingerbread cookie house didn't work out well. i bet the cookies taste good though. i hope thingswork out for you with the skirts you made. does that lady live by you or is she out of state?


She is in another part of our state. Thanks, Maryrose! I'm sure it will work out, but I'm discouraged about being able to work for this woman any further.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> The cop did not apologizenope, he said,  Well, you just gave someone a nice Christmas present!..you helped them get away! (thats when I looked him in the eye and said, no sir, I am not the one who let them get away hmph!!!


Well, pardon my French, but _WHAT a horse's a$$..._ What a childish thing to say, instead of "I'm very sorry". Thank God you had that receipt. And why don't they have the cops out doing something useful, like directing traffic in the construction zone so no one can go down the road the wrong way?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Question....
> 
> The yarn brand: Filatura Lanarota
> 
> Where does it stand on the yarn scale in quality? I tried searching but i get a lot of sales..........


Smiley's has sold it for years... They have had a lot of Filatura yarns. I know I have bought some at some time, as years ago I bought more from Smiley's-- before they increased their minimum purchase to a ridiculous amount. As I recall, they aren't the highest quality, but probably better than the Big Box store variety, or about the same. I think they sold for $1 or $1.50 a ball at Smileys.


----------



## dissi

Good Morning ladies...I love paydays...my bank balance, not so much! Paid some bills, bought some yarn :$ and finally gave in to the brittany birch needles, just two pairs, in 3.25 and 4 mm, the sizes i use the most, will buy the rest if i like these 

I was in bed for 9pm last night, no idea what came over me...but slept til 830 am, so must have needed it


----------



## Needleme

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi ladies.let me entertain you with the tale of my day
> After Moms excellent report, she wanted us to all go eat breakfast at Shoneyswhich just happens to be within sight of a major road construction underway at one of Hattiesburgs busiest intersections.
> We eat & visit, and then all proceed to say our goodbyes and leave the parking lot...
> I pull onto the service road, stop at the stop sign, and pull up to the next stop sign behind my aunts car, waiting to enter the highway
> Suddenly, I see a motorcycle cop behind me with his lights flashing?!? I think, what did I do?...is he after me? My aunt pulls onto the highway, and he is just sitting on his bikeso after a couple of seconds, I roll down my window and ask,  Are you after me?
> Cop: Yes maam, I am!
> Me: Well, where do you want me to go? (remember, I am still sitting at a stop sign)
> Cop: Over there! and points for me to pull onto the highway and then off to the side of the highway in front of the hospitalwhich I do
> Cop comes to my window, obviously furious, and takes my license and proof of insurance while I say, I really dont know what I did
> Interrupting me, cop: YES YOU DO! And you have every unit in Hattiesburg responding right now!
> (and yescars with flashing lights are coming from all directionsbewildered, I look at my son, who is wisely keeping his mouth closed, and give him a I have no idea whats up look)
> Again I try to speak: Sir, I just pulled out of Shoneys. I have no idea why you pulled me over.
> Cop: Maam, you just blew through that construction zone, went the wrong way down Hardy street, and caused multiple wrecks! There are several cars in the ditch, and you better hope no one was seriously hurt! (Cop is purple with shades of red now)
> Me: No Sir, I just left Shoneys (Cop at this point tells me to exit my car and proceeds to read me my rights!)
> At that moment, it dawns on me.THE RECEIPT!
> I had the receipt, with a time stamp, showing I had just paid for our lunch in my wallet in my hand! I was able to use it to prove it was not me that they were after, WHEW!
> The cop did not apologizenope, he said,  Well, you just gave someone a nice Christmas present!..you helped them get away! (thats when I looked him in the eye and said, no sir, I am not the one who let them get away hmph!!!


What a jerk. Good comeback!


----------



## knittingneedles

Good Morning, OSG sounds like a great story to tell your grandchildren.. The cop just couldn't let it go.. believe me he got ribbed by his buddies later for stopping a soccer mom and calling in the cavalry!!! Your son knew enough to keep his mouth shut, alright!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning chicklets...have to run into town for a brief trip...library and grocery. Be back and then I am knitting all day, except time for a quick vaccum. Check in later. Bits


----------



## debidoodle

OSG, good grief! Who says we knitters must lead boring lives?!
I'd like to be like Bits, and get to knit all day today. But no. I'm off to run Mom to the Dr. 
Be back later.


----------



## Bitsey

Deb I earned my knitting time I am retired and 66 years old.I raised 4 children and worked. I earned it baby. Bits You too will get there.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good Morning!!

Does anyone ever feel guilty knitting "all day"? I could never do it. I don't know why, but it makes me feel guilty, somehow, like I should be doing something else. I have knit "all day" before when there was nothing else I could possibly do, like having to sit beside hubby in the hospital all day, or on long car trips or airplane flights. It kind of makes me crazy-- that much knitting at one stretch.

I read all over this board where people say they are going to just sit and knit all day... Really? Do people actually do that or is it a figure of speech? I could sew all day, if I had something in the works, but that involves a lot of different things-- up and down and moving around a lot. I guess I need to move more than just sitting to knit all day. 

Funny that sewing all day does not make me feel guilty, but knitting all day would... What's my problem?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbiz...as hard as I work, I consider it a well deserved but rare treat to knit all day

Today, I have to paint pig signs before I get to knit...

I am not an artist, but I will share a pic if they turn out

They will hang on the pens so people walking thru the barns at the Dixie national rodeo will be able to find our piggies


----------



## citynenanyc

Morning All! 

Thanks Sewbiz. I picked up some of that brand yarn and was wondering the quality to help figure out what I was going to make with it. 

I have sat and knit all day..... albeit, all day is not really "all day" for me bc Mia has other plans.  Look forward to the day when I can retire and relax.... Bonnie, you're so active all the time that sitting and knitting doesn't appeal to you for that reason. You'll probably be bored.... I can enjoy a day lounging around! Those days are far and few for me......


OSG you're making name plates? Cool. ONe of my friends owns a horse, it'll be a year now and someone gave her a plate for her stall. She was so appreciative.


----------



## tomilu

Bitsey said:


> Deb I earned my knitting time I am retired and 66 years old.I raised 4 children and worked. I earned it baby. Bits You too will get there.


I second that. I am turning 74 next year, raised 5 and worked. I intend to enjoy whatever time is left. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks. I just finished catching up on the forum! You were all chatty yesterday!

OMG, my mouth would have landed my butt in jail for sure if I had to deal with that officier!

Bonnie, the poor house! Save me a bite! LOL

Last night we went to Nick's for dinner. I made dinner as they wanted to learn how to make....PIZZA! Pizza is very expensive here on the island, so when i said I would rather make my own, they pounced! LOL So I made six pizzas of different toppings for less money than it cost to buy 2! They loved it! They all want to do it again before we have to leave the island to go home.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Thanks Sewbiz. I picked up some of that brand yarn and was wondering the quality to help figure out what I was going to make with it.


Hi Tania,
If you already have the yarn you can probably tell the quality by how it looks and feels, better than what I told you... Was it made in Italy, or is even that brand now being made in Turkey/China?

If I laid around knitting all day I would feel like I was sick... but I do knit most every evening, when I wind down for the day. I do get quite a bit done that way.

I'm not disparaging anyone who wants to knit all day, I just can't wrap my head around it for myself. When I have knitting jobs for my designer I do have to knit for long blocks of the day, but since I'm being paid I can look at it as work and not feel guilty.

Maybe I just don't love to knit as much as the rest of you! :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Last night we went to Nick's for dinner. I made dinner as they wanted to learn how to make....PIZZA! Pizza is very expensive here on the island, so when i said I would rather make my own, they pounced! LOL So I made six pizzas of different toppings for less money than it cost to buy 2! They loved it! They all want to do it again before we have to leave the island to go home.


Yum... that must have been fun.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG, my mouth would have landed my butt in jail for sure if I had to deal with that officier!


You and me both!! :lol:


----------



## maryrose

hi, even though i've been busy lately keeping my house clean, doing errands, when i don't have much to do, i knit/crochet off & on during the day. but lately i've been knitting only in the evening with these holidays on us.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hey Tommie,
I just saw your post in Pictures, with the shrug you are wearing in your profile photo... Looking at the back I think it's the same one I have made, with striping yarn. Alberta is wanting to start one of those, too. Just wanted to give her a 'heads up' that it is that shrug you are wearing in your photo. It looks great on you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

HI Maryrose!


----------



## Bitsey

Chicks, maybe knitting all day is just a saying I have gone to town to pick up some needed things and I have vaccumed the house. Now, I am reading the forum getting to start knitting. Then fix lunch then knit until time to start dinner. That is what knitting all day to me is....same as sewing all day. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose. Besides, what I am knitting are presents for next Christmas. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey Maryrose. Besides, what I am knitting are presents for next Christmas. Bits


Good to get an early start! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz & bitsey. i hope all is well with you both. i'm going to joann's to spend my 10% coupon today. anyway, i need to get out of the house to go to something i enjoy instead of just the grocery store & laundermat.


----------



## dissi

We've been out today, found a natty little wool stall in the local market, and bought three balls of lemon baby wool and two patterns....Im gonna be stuck when these girls grow up lol

I dont sit and knit all day, even tho it may give the impression that I do (i just knit small things quickly lol) I take a break, tidy round a bit, wash a few dishes, I cant clean house like I used to, so I try and help where I can, every now and again I give katie a night off and cook dinner...its hard being ill when from the outside you look "normal" At one away course, I was wearing a short sleeve shirt, and a cadet saw my patch, and asked me if I had smoked for a long time, i chuckled and said I didnt smoke, the patch just keeps the pain away long enough for me to be active with cadets. I generally do night duties, as it makes it easier on instructional staff, who on these away courses, instruct all day, which is when I sleep. I knit a lot when Im away, and the cadets lovingly (I hope) call me nanny mcphee...I produce some of my best work when Im away, because I dont feel so guilty


----------



## maryrose

hi dissi, that's how i do it. housework, knitting in between. i take breaks. and i spend a lot of time in the kitchen.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> I produce some of my best work when Im away, because I dont feel so guilty


Aha, so I'm not the only one who feels guilty! :mrgreen: Glad I'm not alone...

But, that being said, I just got my sweater-in-progress and brought it to the computer. I'm going to knit for a bit while I catch up on a few episodes I missed of "Up All Night"... Then I will have to find something productive to do with my day!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hey Tommie,
> I just saw your post in Pictures, with the shrug you are wearing in your profile photo... Looking at the back I think it's the same one I have made, with striping yarn. Alberta is wanting to start one of those, too. Just wanted to give her a 'heads up' that it is that shrug you are wearing in your photo. It looks great on you!


oh yes! i saw that too..but didnt realize who you were..nice work...that's still on my todo list too...havent found the right color yarn yet :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles

HI, why is it that women feel guilty about things, but you will never catch a man feeling guilty about anything, even cheating?

And Bonnie, you asked what's wrong with you??? I can start a list and everyone can join!!! JUST KIDDING!!! LOVE YOU GIRL!!!

Pizza in Paradise, how cool!!!

I think every woman who says.. I knit all day really means between the things she always does and seem so normal like breathing for her, (laundry, dinner, cleaning up etc).. 

Guilt is something we have from generation to generation.. a terrible trait to have!!!! 

Just look at it as .. at least I am not vegging in front of the TV with a box of chocolates all day!!!!


----------



## knitgalore

Sort of looked in pictures to see the shrug but didn't find it. Can you point me to the picture?



Sewbizgirl said:


> Hey Tommie,
> I just saw your post in Pictures, with the shrug you are wearing in your profile photo... Looking at the back I think it's the same one I have made, with striping yarn. Alberta is wanting to start one of those, too. Just wanted to give her a 'heads up' that it is that shrug you are wearing in your photo. It looks great on you!


----------



## onesoutherngal

knitgalore said:


> Sort of looked in pictures to see the shrug but didn't find it. Can you point me to the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tommie,
> I just saw your post in Pictures, with the shrug you are wearing in your profile photo... Looking at the back I think it's the same one I have made, with striping yarn. Alberta is wanting to start one of those, too. Just wanted to give her a 'heads up' that it is that shrug you are wearing in your photo. It looks great on you!
Click to expand...

try this

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37732-1.html


----------



## tomilu

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hey Tommie,
> I just saw your post in Pictures, with the shrug you are wearing in your profile photo... Looking at the back I think it's the same one I have made, with striping yarn. Alberta is wanting to start one of those, too. Just wanted to give her a 'heads up' that it is that shrug you are wearing in your photo. It looks great on you!


Thank you. I am just finishing up another in James C. Brett's Marble chunky, but making it larger.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> HI, why is it that women feel guilty about things, but you will never catch a man feeling guilty about anything, even cheating?


...Because they have _no soul_??? :?


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI, why is it that women feel guilty about things, but you will never catch a man feeling guilty about anything, even cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...Because they have _no soul_??? :?
Click to expand...

Could be!


----------



## onesoutherngal

hmph! lets not talk about men right now...that's as bad as STUFF!


----------



## onesoutherngal

sorry...my dh was in the doghouse...but he is slooooowly crawling out of it....maybe


----------



## onesoutherngal

hey...anyone up to a little friendly competition?

i propose we all knit a cuff bracelet, post photos of our work on a certain date & maybe have the dd's or dgd's vote for their top 3 faves...

just a thought....i get dangerously creative when i am mad at the dh...


----------



## onesoutherngal

and it is okay if no one wants to ... just thought it would be fun after seeing how much my daughter loved one she got for christmas from the mall...it was cloth and beads...but fired my imagination


----------



## debidoodle

Holy cats ladies! The Elann site has Additional lace turbo fixed circs, all sizes, for 9.25. I just ordered 5 pair. Are they a pair if it is a circ?


----------



## debidoodle

That should be Addi. Stupid phone.


----------



## tomilu

debidoodle said:


> That should be Addi. Stupid phone.


Link, please :lol:


----------



## debidoodle

Sorry, can't from my phone. Go to www.elann.com


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, Deb...post the link. Bits Be back later ...fixing dinner.

What is the catch...shipping. Webs has them for 13.50 and shipping for 1 pair was 3.50


----------



## debidoodle

Can't do it from my phone. I'm at dads nursing home. Try typing in the web addie. I gave.


----------



## trasara

Morning all! I had another lazy lie in, I think I am so tired from the last couple of months the body has decided to stop. I still have another week off so next week I will get into the cleaning and sorting cupboards.
I have managed to make three dishcloths in the past week, the are fun to knit as they are little but I like making the textured ones not the picture ones but that is probably I like the idea of it being lumpy so it cleans well.

Tomilu you shrug is lovely you knit beautifully. Tania I have some Filatura Di Crosa it is sock yarn it was $10 a ball it seems lovely and guess what it is 80% merino and for some reason it doesn't make me itch.. Don't know why!!!


----------



## debidoodle

I think my shipping on the ones I got was like 9 or 10 dollars? But I got 60 inch and 47's.


----------



## Bitsey

Deb, the ones on sale for that price are 1.75mm limited sizes. No interest...1.75 I would have to knit with thread.


----------



## Bitsey

I would check out WEBs and see what they are there. What is that e-mail www.yarn.com...I think


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hello Ladies. Been out and about all day. Down at the Split. That's the "swimming hole" here. We had the girls with us and they had a blast. I had too much sun I think. I'm not burned, I'm very careful about that, but now that I'm all showered and relaxed, I'm lazy and sleepy. I think we will eat a late dinner tonight. It's an easy night anyway, just chicken fajitas. That won't take long to through together. 

We are going to Nick's tomorrow at noon for a BBQ. This is for my birthday celebration. They are all so sweet. My birthday is actually on Sunday, but Consuala (Nick's wife) has to work this Sunday. She rotates Saturdays and Sundays with another housekeeper at the Hostol. Anyway, the BBQ will be tomorrow.


----------



## debidoodle

Well Crap. When I went there they had them all the way up to 7's. Normally they are 13.50 to 20.00 something. Sorry.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I do like to knit all day (of course that is in between chores and the usual stuff) I've never had the chance to actually KNIT ALL DAY. My hands might fall off!


----------



## trasara

What an amazing way to spend your birthday Barb! This will be one that you won't forget.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yes, this trip has been amazing!


----------



## trasara

I am knitting a bit at a time at the moment as I am trying to take it easy on my shoulder and I have a brace on my left wrist hoping the break will give me time for a couple of work injuries to repair themselves.


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> What an amazing way to spend your birthday Barb! This will be one that you won't forget.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

I've been doing more crochet than knitting lately. I've been crocheting up a storm a ton of dish cloths. When I get back to the States, I have to check AC Moore to see if they have anymore of the cotton in their "mill end" bin. It's great!


----------



## trasara

Crochet is so much faster. and you can only lose one stitch.


----------



## trasara

pushed the button twice lol.
It is New Years Eve here already! we are not doing anything tonight ,both girls are working and need picking up and then eldest DD is starting work at 8.30 in the morning and Youngest has a shift in the afternoon but as I said earlier I have been so Tired I have't got the energy.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yes, that's why I am crocheting them. They are gifts and I want them to be "hand made in Belize" LOL


----------



## trasara

I think at the stroke of midnight I will be here on Kp to wish you all a happy new year! It will pobably be early morning around 7am for you guys.


----------



## trasara

It is 10.39am here at the moment not sure on the time difference.


----------



## Bitsey

It is 6:40 PM on the east coast


----------



## trasara

about 16 hours for the east coast maybe 17 for Bonnie and OSG?????


----------



## Bitsey

16 hours?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yes and 17 from Belize right now too.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bits, I'm an hour behind you here in Belize.


----------



## trasara

About 7 0r 8 in the morning for you ,we will be in 2012 here , Only New Zealand is ahead of us. Boy that could be one long party... We usually watch the ball drop in Time square on telly in the afternoon.


----------



## Barbara Ann

and I rarely watch it drop at all! I'm usually in bed sound asleep. But Mike just told me tomorrow night we are going to Wish Willys for dinner and party. It's a bar/grill right across the street from our apartment. Tons of fun.


----------



## trasara

That sounds like fun! You have to do someting special while you are there for New year!


----------



## trasara

My hubby is rarely up at New Year, he gets up with the sun so he isn't much of a night owl. The girls and I will prpbably stay up then get to bed while the fireworks are going off.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicklets, dinner over and off to my chair to watch the tube and most likely cat nap. Once in a blue moon we are up for new years, but most likely we will not be. Later chicks. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey... Are one of you really my dh?!?

We are on the road to eat out... Mexican, or my choice...

Hmmmm, no, he doesn't speak knitting so maybe not, lol


----------



## tomilu

trasara said:


> Tomilu you shrug is lovely you knit beautifully. !


Thank you, Trasara. I'm getting back after many years. I want to learn to do socks on circulars. Think I shall take a class next month at the LKS.


----------



## trasara

We have all just done socks together here at the resort using sew biz's pattern some using Circualars and some using Dpns. I love DPNs now. It's always fun learning new things, once you get past the frustration lol.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> hey...anyone up to a little friendly competition?
> 
> i propose we all knit a cuff bracelet, post photos of our work on a certain date & maybe have the dd's or dgd's vote for their top 3 faves...
> 
> just a thought....i get dangerously creative when i am mad at the dh...


That sounds like fun. I never knew I had a need for a knitted cuff bracelet, but now my wheels are turning...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Tania I have some Filatura Di Crosa it is sock yarn it was $10 a ball it seems lovely and guess what it is 80% merino and for some reason it doesn't make me itch.. Don't know why!!!


Not the same as Filatura Lanarota... Whatever "Filatura" means in Italian, it must be something to do with yarn...

Merino is the softest wool. Most people do not react allergically to it, even if other wools make them itch. I can't even be in the same room with Lopi without breaking out into a furious itch. Don't even have to touch it. But I can wear merinos directly against my skin. I love it. It does tend to pill more than other wools tho... not that all merinos will pill.

Tracy, I hope you relax and enjoy your time off before you have to go back to work and set up in your new center.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barb, have a wonderful birthday celebration with your friends tomorrow! Wishing you another fantastic year! Did you get things squared away with your boss back home? Did the guy not realize you were in Belize? :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

We went and hauled firewood this afternoon (yes, we have nearly gone through the firewood we cut before Thanksgiving that covered our front porch!) Tomorrow we will cut it and stack it and go and get some more... 

The weather was beautiful-- around 70's for our high, so I went out to run on my road-- something I haven't done in months. So between that and the firewood, I have gotten my exercise today. I can sit and knit tonight... no guilt!

We had a nice phone conversation tonight, with my daughter and son-in-law. They will be here for two weeks at Easter and will be seriously looking around for jobs and places to live! Woo hoo... they are actually moving back!

Tomorrow Seth will be going back to Memphis.  School doesn't start right away, but he has to get back for his job. It's been great having him home for this Christmas. Next year, who knows? He will be out of school by then so we can't assume he will able to come home for the holidays like he has always done. I am feeling kind of sad about that. I will cry when he pulls out of the driveway, just like I always do...

Thank goodness Luke is still here. I love having him live at home.

Think I'll go work on my sweater a little while before bed.


----------



## trasara

Thanks Bonnie! I am trying to refresh ready for a busy couple of weeks. Have been busy today cleaning out my wardrobe and draws as well as Hubby's. The girls have gone crazy too and decided to rearrange their rooms.At laest it means that they have to Vaccuum and wash skirtings not me haha about time.


----------



## trasara

I love cleaning once I get into it, It is like cleaning out my mind it is very calming. Is it just me who feels this way?


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> I love cleaning once I get into it, It is like cleaning out my mind it is very calming. Is it just me who feels this way?


No... I just don't function as well in a dirty house... Which is tuff because my dd and dh would be full fledged hoarders without me!

They are both too ADD to finish cleaning up... It's a constant battle, ugh!


----------



## trasara

Only an hour and a half to 2012!!!


----------



## trasara

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51840-1.html

I was just looking at this post and discovered there is a group called CACK- Crimes against crochet and Knitting!!!!


----------



## trasara

Wakey Wakey resort family or I will be welcomong in the New year Alone!!!


----------



## tomilu

trasara said:


> Wakey Wakey resort family or I will be welcomong in the New year Alone!!!


I am up, but it is 6:28am on the 31st here in Kansas.


----------



## trasara

Hi Tomilu, Thought everyone was asleep!In 26 minutes we will be a year ahead of you guys.


----------



## trasara

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!! 
Wishing you all a happy, safe and prosperous 2012!!


----------



## trasara

Well 2012 is here! Ready to start a brand new year.


----------



## trasara

Here is a photo from my front yard today. Because the Bottlebrush is in flower the Rainbow lorrikeets have been having a wonderful time, they chatter away.


----------



## trasara

Time for bed but Can't stop the music has just started... Love this movie it is so bad it is great!!! I'll have to comprimise and burn the movie or I will be useless tomorrow. Goodbye for now.


----------



## knittingneedles

Well happy newyear to you tracy down under! Hope this year brings you much happiness and peace! 

We were discussing what to do tomorrow, and still havent come up with any good ideas. 
I am like Barbara, i am usually sleeping when the new year arrives, just cant keep my eyes open. Lets see what happens this year.

Anyone going to any parties? Watching the ball drop?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Happy New Year Tracy! May it be the best yet!

Good Morning chicks with sticks! Time for coffee and breakfast. Will check in later.


----------



## knittingneedles

I concur, breakfast!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning chicklets, and as Happy New Year Tracy. Hope you have a lovely day. Tomilu I use the circulars...called magic loop. I love it, I was totally handicapped with the four needles...finally threw them into the air and signed up for a lesson at my lys. After one more pair of socks I will gofor a lesson on starting at the toe. Off to the showers chicklets. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

Happy new year Tracy!

We will be going to a smallparty at a friends house to ring in the new year


----------



## tomilu

Bitsey said:


> Good morning chicklets, and as Happy New Year Tracy. Hope you have a lovely day. Tomilu I use the circulars...called magic loop. I love it, I was totally handicapped with the four needles...finally threw them into the air and signed up for a lesson at my lys. After one more pair of socks I will gofor a lesson on starting at the toe. Off to the showers chicklets. Bits


I am curious about the "magic loop"; shall investigate. One of my friends and I are going to sign up for the sock class soon. Should be fun.


----------



## tomilu

trasara said:


> Here is a photo from my front yard today. Because the Bottlebrush is in flower the Rainbow lorrikeets have been having a wonderful time, they chatter away.


Love the pics! What a pretty bird. Everything is brown for the winter except the pine trees.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Tomilu, I like magic loop... You will enjoy it I think


----------



## Bitsey

Magic loop is using one circular needle. I think....I just use one. I treated myself to a pair of addi lace turbos. They are very pointy and wonderful to use. But do what your teacher recommends. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

I have found there are more than one technique being called " magic loop"

I was taught at a lys in hardy ark... And use just one needle


----------



## onesoutherngal

But if you go to YouTube you will see what I mean about different definitions of magic loop....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I love cleaning once I get into it, It is like cleaning out my mind it is very calming. Is it just me who feels this way?


I don't love to clean, but I do love having the house clean once it's finished... I am usually rather lax about cleaning. I did a huge cleaning right before Christmas, and was just noticing this morning all the dust on the floors again. After the tree and decorations are put up I'll clean, and I'm not in a rush to do that.

There are some 'positives' to getting older and having your eyesight worsen, LOL... :lol:

What a pretty new picture, Tracy! Did you make the tulips?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Only an hour and a half to 2012!!!


HAPPY NEW YEAR, Tracy!! Ours is still about 14.5 hrs away! I've got to go buy some cabbage and black eyed peas... it's a Southern tradition that you eat those on New Year's Day for good luck in the new year... (not that I believe in luck.)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Here is a photo from my front yard today. Because the Bottlebrush is in flower the Rainbow lorrikeets have been having a wonderful time, they chatter away.


Oh my gosh! How magical to have those beautiful birds in the yard! The most colorful we have here are bright red cardinals, and sometimes in the spring I see a few indigo buntings that are deep purple when the sun shines on them. But the lorikeets have all the colors!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Time for bed but Can't stop the music has just started... Love this movie it is so bad it is great!!! I'll have to comprimise and burn the movie or I will be useless tomorrow. Goodbye for now.


What movie?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well good morning everyone...

We aren't planning anything for tonight. Just hoping and praying 2012 turns out to be a better year than 2011.

Barb, better get ready for some major partying if they kept you up all night on Christmas eve!

Last night I figured out I will be about 4 balls short of yarn to finish the sweater I have been knitting. I started with ten balls but they are those stupid little 100 yard balls. I hate knitting with those darned things. So many ends! I think I actually need 14 and it's a yarn I bought about 5 years ago on closeout, somewhere online... What are my chances of finding more? Like, zilch? I searched online for a long time last night and didn't find any... it's Scheepjes Donna in color #601, chocolate brown. I need to put Nina on this... she finds _everything_ online! So, kinda bummed about all the hours that I've put into this sweater and it may not be able to have sleeves! No, I didn't want a vest... :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl

As usual, I've missed the lively discussion and am talking to myself!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, the days are going too fast for me. i haven't knitted a sweater in years. it will be 48 degrees today & tomorrow then it will get colder again. my husband measured the oil. there is still a lot in there. pays to conserve on it. i hope 2012 is better too. i don't like looking at the news. i will be busy after. tonite, some games and waiting for the new year to come in. i will have some company later.


----------



## dissi

We usually just watch films, and then big ben strike midnight, and the fireworks over the Thames and london bridge..but who knows..

I would like to think that now we have lost so many "dictators" that we get a little closer to peace next year, I have many friends in the navy and marines, and wonder when and if I will see them again. Its hard watching a cadet go into full time service, as Ive watched them become the sailor they become over 6 years, or even 8 if they start in the junior section. I know we arnt supposed to talk politics, and im not really, I just want all my friends to be safe and not somewhere i know they are in danger 

Happy New year Tracey, just under 7 hours for us now


----------



## tomilu

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well good morning everyone...
> 
> Last night I figured out I will be about 4 balls shot of yarn to finish the sweater I have been knitting. I started with ten balls but they are those stupid little 100 yard balls. I hate knitting with those darned things. So many ends! I think I actually need 14 and it's a yarn I bought about 5 years ago on closeout, somewhere online... What are my chances of finding more? Like, zilch?
> 
> Did you check the "stash" at revelry?


----------



## Bitsey

What is the "stash" at Revelry?


----------



## debidoodle

If you go to the Ravelry website, in the search box, and type in whatever yarn you are looking for, it will show you who all on there has it. Some of them are willing to either trade or sell what they have.


----------



## debidoodle

Happy New Year Tracey! Still 11 hours to go here. Dh and I took the bike for a ride this morning. Went to Johnson City for breakfast. Just hanging out here tonight. Cooking a ham so we will have the bone for tomorrows Black Eyed peas. 
Off to work on my sweater!


----------



## Bitsey

I went to that site and put in a search for Sewbiz for that yarn. We shall see what happens. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well good morning everyone...
> 
> We aren't planning anything for tonight. Just hoping and praying 2012 turns out to be a better year than 2011.
> 
> Barb, better get ready for some major partying if they kept you up all night on Christmas eve!
> 
> Last night I figured out I will be about 4 balls short of yarn to finish the sweater I have been knitting. I started with ten balls but they are those stupid little 100 yard balls. I hate knitting with those darned things. So many ends! I think I actually need 14 and it's a yarn I bought about 5 years ago on closeout, somewhere online... What are my chances of finding more? Like, zilch? I searched online for a long time last night and didn't find any... it's Scheepjes Donna in color #601, chocolate brown. I need to put Nina on this... she finds _everything_ online! So, kinda bummed about all the hours that I've put into this sweater and it may not be able to have sleeves! No, I didn't want a vest... :|


I will try tofind it for u


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey Bonnie ... Any suggestions on a new place for us to look for pageant dresses?...it's that time!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i just want to wish you all a "happy new year". i won't be on later. i'll be busy with my family.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey chicks, I only have i more inch before start my heel on this sock...I look forward to finishing this one and starting the next. I am setting a goal for my self of at least 2 pair of socks per month...maybe I might get a 3rd permonth we shall see. That is what winter is for...knitting, sewing and being home. Love it. Bits. I sure hope everyone has a lovely and safe New Years. I will probably be back on...later chicklets.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm still on my husband's sock. one more inch & i'll be on the heel.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose. That is great. Well, this pair is for one ofmy daughters. I need to make 3 more pair after that, plus I want more socks. I absolutely love wearing the handknit socks. I have fallen deeply and madly in love with socks. Alas, woe is me. Bits


----------



## trasara

Morning all! I'm up ready to take DD back to work.
Bonnie the Tulips are glass candle holders I have in a plant pot out the back. They make me happy to look at them although so far this summer they have had more rain in them than candles.
There is a Kookaburra out back cackling this morning that is supposed to mean rain... I hope not some summer would be nice.


----------



## trasara

Bitsey you are right the handmade socks are so comfy but sofar I have had to give mine to DD as the wool made me itch and get a rash round the ankles. I think I will use the merino next time.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Holy Cow! it's raining cats and dogs here in Caye Caulker! The wind is blowing and rain is coming down, I think it's a typhoon! We got soaked. Just came back to the apartment from Nick's. Had a lovely lunch, and lemon pie for my birthday. Then back we came got soaked and into a hot shower. Now I'm having a cup of hot tea and will chill out. I don't think we will be going out anywhere tonight. Not if the rain keeps up like this. No way. Rather stay put.


----------



## trasara

Happy Birthday Barb! It is your Birhtday here! Hope it is a very special one!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

So after 4 loooonnnnnng months of dealing with Samsung &Lowes, I now have 2 old fashioned top-loader washers and a small chest freezer that I purchased with my refund gift card from my toploader they could not fix... I am happy


----------



## dissi

Well my knitting plans have been put on hold as I now have the migraine from hell...another 30-40 minutes and i can take another pill, that usually works, have the candles lit and im on the couch watching a woman of substance (all time favourite novel and tv series)...kate just asked if i will have a drink at midnite...i dont see how i can now ive taken meds 

Happy New Year everyone, I wont be back until the morning now xx Love peace and happiness to all of you xx


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tomilu said:


> Did you check the "stash" at revelry?


Yes... none in that color. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I went to that site and put in a search for Sewbiz for that yarn. We shall see what happens. Bits


Thank you. Nobody had it listed in their stashes...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey Bonnie ... Any suggestions on a new place for us to look for pageant dresses?...it's that time!


Not a clue... never done pagents. Would Repeat Street have some?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I figured out I will be about 4 balls short of yarn to finish the sweater I have been knitting. I started with ten balls but they are those stupid little 100 yard balls. I hate knitting with those darned things. So many ends! I think I actually need 14 and it's a yarn I bought about 5 years ago on closeout, somewhere online... What are my chances of finding more? Like, zilch? I searched online for a long time last night and didn't find any... it's Scheepjes Donna in color #601, chocolate brown. I need to put Nina on this... she finds _everything_ online! So, kinda bummed about all the hours that I've put into this sweater and it may not be able to have sleeves! No, I didn't want a vest... :|
> 
> 
> 
> I will try tofind it for u
Click to expand...

Thank you! If you find it I will owe you big time!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i just want to wish you all a "happy new year". i won't be on later. i'll be busy with my family.


HAPPY NEW YEAR, Maryrose!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Holy Cow! it's raining cats and dogs here in Caye Caulker! The wind is blowing and rain is coming down, I think it's a typhoon! We got soaked. Just came back to the apartment from Nick's. Had a lovely lunch, and lemon pie for my birthday. Then back we came got soaked and into a hot shower. Now I'm having a cup of hot tea and will chill out. I don't think we will be going out anywhere tonight. Not if the rain keeps up like this. No way. Rather stay put.


Maybe it's a good thing and will keep the party noise down. Glad you had a good birthday celebration! Yummy lemon pie...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Well my knitting plans have been put on hold as I now have the migraine from hell...another 30-40 minutes and i can take another pill, that usually works, have the candles lit and im on the couch watching a woman of substance (all time favourite novel and tv series)...kate just asked if i will have a drink at midnite...i dont see how i can now ive taken meds
> 
> Happy New Year everyone, I wont be back until the morning now xx Love peace and happiness to all of you xx


Thank you Jo, hope you feel better!


----------



## knittingneedles

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&u=http://www.hobbygigant.nl/breien/wol-met-weinig-acryl/donna-nld.3-4.html&ei=C33_Tuq-Hajm0QGG7OCJAg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=5&sqi=2&ved=0CGYQ7gEwBA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dscheepjes%2Bdonna%2Byarn%2B601%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1093%26bih%3D538%26prmd%3Dimvns

its dutch but it might be the only one who has it.. check it out.. while i look for more.


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.hobbygigant.nl/breien/wol-met-weinig-acryl/donna-nld.3-4.html

This might be a better link!


----------



## knittingneedles

OSG ever think of going to this site and finding dresses this way??

ttp://www.edressme.com/pageant-dresses.html

http://www.edressme.com/# go to occasions and under that link you will find pageant dresses


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.hobbygigant.nl/breien/wol-met-weinig-acryl/donna-nld.3-4.html
> 
> This might be a better link!


Thank you Nina... I can't make heads or tails of that website. They have the yarn. It would be the equivalent of $25+ for my 4 balls, then shipping. They do not ship to the USA so I could maybe have it shipped to Audrey in UK and get her to ship it to me. But I have no idea what it's saying as far as the ordering process goes. Can't read Dutch! Is there a magic site that translates webpages to your language?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> OSG ever think of going to this site and finding dresses this way??
> 
> ttp://www.edressme.com/pageant-dresses.html
> 
> http://www.edressme.com/# go to occasions and under that link you will find pageant dresses


You see? I told you she could find everything online! I've never even heard of this website. Cool.


----------



## maryrose

thank you sewbiz.


----------



## maryrose

hi dissi, i hope you get well soon.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbygigant.nl/breien/wol-met-weinig-acryl/donna-nld.3-4.html
> 
> This might be a better link!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nina... I can't make heads or tails of that website. They have the yarn. It would be the equivalent of $25+ for my 4 balls, then shipping. They do not ship to the USA so I could maybe have it shipped to Audrey in UK and get her to ship it to me. But I have no idea what it's saying as far as the ordering process goes. Can't read Dutch! Is there a magic site that translates webpages to your language?
Click to expand...

Of course there is!!! Google translate.. you have a new laptop... go to google and search translate.. and download it.. once you do.. everytime you go to a site that is in a different language they will ask if you want to translate it.. say YES.. and the whole page will be translated!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, I went to ravelry site and signed in etc. But I could not find a place for stashes or a search place...so I just asked a question. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, I went to ravelry site and signed in etc. But I could not find a place for stashes or a search place...so I just asked a question. Bits


Thank you Susan. They will probably direct you to one of their "In Search Of" groups...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbygigant.nl/breien/wol-met-weinig-acryl/donna-nld.3-4.html
> 
> This might be a better link!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nina... I can't make heads or tails of that website. They have the yarn. It would be the equivalent of $25+ for my 4 balls, then shipping. They do not ship to the USA so I could maybe have it shipped to Audrey in UK and get her to ship it to me. But I have no idea what it's saying as far as the ordering process goes. Can't read Dutch! Is there a magic site that translates webpages to your language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there is!!! Google translate.. you have a new laptop... go to google and search translate.. and download it.. once you do.. everytime you go to a site that is in a different language they will ask if you want to translate it.. say YES.. and the whole page will be translated!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Nina... I will do that.


----------



## trasara

Happy New year Dissi and Maryrose.Dissi hope the drugs kick in soon.


----------



## knittingneedles

You can also look for contact info and get in touch with them and see if it can work...sending to your dd in UK is a great idea! Depends on how desperate you are to finish the sweater.. !!!


----------



## maryrose

happy new year trasara.it is 5:15 p.m. now where i am. we are having a small ham, sweet pot. coleslaw, macaroni salad, rolls, apple crisp for dinner.


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> OSG ever think of going to this site and finding dresses this way??
> 
> ttp://www.edressme.com/pageant-dresses.html
> 
> http://www.edressme.com/# go to occasions and under that link you will find pageant dresses


thx...will check that site for prom...but for beauty review we really like to see how the dress "walks"....dress fit and walk count so much...

also...i would worry about it coming in on time...dh christmas present is still not in (that i ordered online)


----------



## onesoutherngal

oooh nina...they do have some really pretty dresses that she likes for prom...thanks again for the link


----------



## Bitsey

OSG do you sew...if you do how about making her dress. I made daughter # 2 Senior prom dress....purple watered taffata and strapless....not that hard to make. Bits

If you lived nearby I could help you.


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Happy Birthday Barb! It is your Birhtday here! Hope it is a very special one!!


 :thumbup: Thank You Tracy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> You can also look for contact info and get in touch with them and see if it can work...sending to your dd in UK is a great idea! Depends on how desperate you are to finish the sweater.. !!!


My new comp. is a desktop, actually... I had to download Google Chrome to get that feature. If you don't, you have to put the web url for each page individually into the translator window and see what comes up. When you are ordering, it strips your items out of your cart so that wasn't much use. I'm downloading Google Chrome now.

I thought about changing the sweater to conserve yarn. The bottom 11" of the body are 1X1 ribbing. Then it switches to garter for the rest of the body and also the sleeves. It's a finer gauge, so the garter sts are small and pretty, and make it thermal, but garter also compresses and takes more yarn than SS, to cover the same distance. So I was thinking i could rip back to the ribbing and do the rest stockinette, instead of garter. But that still probably won't save me enough yarn. Or look right... I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and buy the Dutch yarn. But maybe not right away. It looks like this site always has it. (Famous Last Words...)


----------



## onesoutherngal

if you lived nearby, i would give you her and my wallet and just show up to watch the nite of the pagent, lol

no...i am not a seamstress....just a very savvy shopper

she did get a beauty last year..the dress walked like a dream, and fit her like it was made just for her...

the pagent isnt until the end of feb. but with 4h shows and basketball...we have got to get the dress asap, or it will slip up on us!

it is just really hard to find an original dress when you have about 36 girls from one small town all shopping the same places...

but dd is a fair, freckled, strawberry blonde with blue eyes and naturally curly hair...going against a slew of tanned brunettes and artificial blondes...so they tend to pick different colors than she will, which helps a lot!

i just lined up her hairdresser before anyone else could snag her, so that is one plus


----------



## onesoutherngal

barb...in case i am not on tomorrow...Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## Bitsey

YesBarb A most happy birthday. It is your day...have a good time. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

Thank you everyone. I just ordered $144 worth of yarn from Webbs. It's their year end closeout sale. LOL Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## trasara

Great gift!!


----------



## Bitsey

Barb, your stash is starting to sound like mine. I have been hiding from my LYS....I quess I can understand a ddrug addict. It is a candy store for us.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bits, we could have worst additions.


----------



## knittingneedles

Happy birthday and happy new year!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey additions and addictions...I am so afraid to go to the LYs for their knit along days...how can one go in there and not buy. Oh, woe is me.


----------



## knittingneedles

Restrain yourself! Lolololololol


----------



## Bitsey

Right!


----------



## Bitsey

I think I need a new pic for the new year. I will think on it.

When do we start the spring resort.........March 20th...first day of spring.


----------



## Bitsey

How does that sound???


----------



## Barbara Ann

That sounds good to me Bits. And yes our addictions and additions could be worst! LOL

Thanks Nina!


----------



## knittingneedles

It is spring, right?


----------



## Barbara Ann

We are here for the winter. And moving to the spring resort in the spring.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sounds good to me


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicklets, heading off to watch a movie with hubby. It is old..not too old. Sabrina with Harrison Ford. Of course the original with Humphrey Bogart was wonderful too. I will check in later chicklets. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Audrey Hepburn!!!!! Loved that movie!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey additions and addictions...I am so afraid to go to the LYs for their knit along days...how can one go in there and not buy. Oh, woe is me.


You take a project with some yarn you have already bought there, and keep your head down in your knitting! Those "knit along" days are designed to get the knitters to come in and linger, so they buy... Go have fun!


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi!!! 

I'm checking in. 

Wishing everyone a Happy and Prosperous New Year!! Love you all!! 

I finally was able to pick up some beautiful gifts that came in from Alberta!! I love all the gifts! She made Chris a very cool skull hat. Mia got a very pretty purple cabled scarf. I got a set of mittens that I LOVE! Alberta, your knitting is so pretty. Thank you soooo very much!! Love you!

I hadn't been to my mom's since last weekend.... so we here now, going to welcome the new year all together. My sister came up from Maryland and we're sort of having a Happy New Year pajama party 

Wish you all many blessings!


----------



## Bitsey

I too wish everyone a happy new year and many blessings for the new year. I keep all of you all in my prayers. I will ask you all to keep a neighbor's baby in your prayers . The little one has pneumonia(sp.) and he is in intensive care. Poor angel. Goodnight chicklets. in the am. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

Oh Bitsey, i hope he recovers quickly. God bless him.

Happy New Year.


----------



## knitgalore

Just a Happy Birthday wish for our Barbara and a very Happy New Year and blessings for you all. Bitsey, the baby is in my prayers. Tania, I am glad the package arrived and your little family enjoyed. Just tell them it was a little bit late and I am sorry. I am all out of black-eyed peas for my New Year good luck charm. I will try limas. Maybe it will be the thought that counts. Living alone I can say "Rabbit, rabbit, rabbit" as loud as I want for at least good luck for January. Hope all the celebraters get home safely. 
And tomilu, I have never welcomed you properly. Welcome. We are a great group, and happy to have you here.
Alberta


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I'm checking in.
> 
> Wishing everyone a Happy and Prosperous New Year!! Love you all!!
> 
> I finally was able to pick up some beautiful gifts that came in from Alberta!! I love all the gifts! She made Chris a very cool skull hat. Mia got a very pretty purple cabled scarf. I got a set of mittens that I LOVE! Alberta, your knitting is so pretty. Thank you soooo very much!! Love you!
> 
> I hadn't been to my mom's since last weekend.... so we here now, going to welcome the new year all together. My sister came up from Maryland and we're sort of having a Happy New Year pajama party
> 
> Wish you all many blessings!


Hi Tania,
Have a fun p.j. party!

Alberta is just unbelievable... With all the grandchildren and great grands that she has, she still managed to knit for Tania's family. Amazing. Alberta is a saint!

I'm not going to make it to midnight so I'll say it now:
HAPPY NEW YEAR to all my wonderful buds here in the Resort! May we take refuge here for another great year together. I pray for all of you to be abundantly blessed with happiness, health and love, all through this new year and beyond!


----------



## trasara

Nearly New year all over again! 
Wishing you all you wish for in 2012.
Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## knittingneedles

12:16am... happy new year to one and all!!!! Now I go to bed!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Happy new year!!!

Prayers for the little one bits!


----------



## maryrose

happy new year everyone!


----------



## debidoodle

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!
Just popping in real quick as I head off to bed. Have a wonderful and blessed New Year!!


----------



## trasara

I was just looking on other posts and saw one about using up you stash and not buying more yarn. This made me wonder do all of you have a huge stash? I have one basket mostly odd balls left from different projects over the years or 2 or 3 balls the same, enough for a small project. I tend to buy for each project. How big or small is your stash?


----------



## debidoodle

Well, I'm still up. No sleep for me tonight. 
Bits,sending a prayer,poor little thing.
Barb, happy belated birthday!
As to stashed, mine is currently residing in four walkin closets, 12 large totes in the garage,, and beginning to creep into the three hall closets. :shock: 
I do have it organized,mostly, and you can open the doors. But it will surely outlast me! My dd is a crocheter, she has already claimed all of it as hers when I die! Lol!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Morning, it feels like the day after. Its a new year and who knows what it will bring. 

Debi my stash is growing. I buy what i love and dont know what to do with it, then i decide to make a project, yet never seem to have the right yarn for that project, so have to go out and buy the right yarn for the project, and my beautiful stash sits! Lol 

Only have 2 plastic bins of yarn and one with accessories, books needles, winder etc.

But after this trip i expect to have way more!


----------



## tomilu

knitgalore said:


> And tomilu, I have never welcomed you properly. Welcome. We are a great group, and happy to have you here.
> Alberta


Thank you, Alberta. I love this group.
tomilu


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good Morning to our BIRTHDAY GIRL... Happy Birthday, Barbara Ann!!
Have a wonderful day in the tropics!


----------



## Bitsey

whose poopies? Good morning all and a Happy New Year...may we all have good health and good luck and prosper in our own lives. Having a stash is good. It means there are always socks to be made. Plus the Farmer's Almanac is predicting a blizzard on the east coast the end of January...let's see if it happens. Off to start today's work..be back. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning everyone! What are we going to do with this brand new year? :mrgreen: 

Tracy's stash question:
I have a big closet upstairs that houses my yarn stash. It's mostly in about 6-8 big plastic rubbermaids, but also some in bags and little containers on the shelf. I have enough sock yarn to last me forever, and yarn to make several sweaters too. Then there's the stuff in lesser quantities, for accessories, and toys. It seems like a lot to me, but it's not as much as Debi described. I don't have a LYS-- I totally boycott the nearest one to me because the owner is so rude, and the one I do shop at is so far away I only go about once a year. So I have to have a stash to work from. I'm not a fan of yarn from Walmart, Michael's or Hobby Lobby, so I mail order or shop from a LYS when I can get to one. I go to my stash first when I want to knit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> whose poopies?


Not mine... but Sophie looks like the brown dog, only black. We had a white bulldog once. He was such a dear! He would 'dance' when he was happy to see you, lifting one front leg, then the other, back and forth! He also liked to steal your coffee, so you couldn't set your cup down where he could get to it. His name was Dubby D. :-D


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bonnie, thank you for the ecard! I loved it. And the birthday wishes on the forum, the puppies are so cute! I miss mine.

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I have a lot to tell you all, I will type it out a little later. 

Happy New Year to you all. May God be generous with his blessings for each and everyone of you and yours.

Tracy~stash. OMG! I have enough yarn stashed to open my own store! And then I just ordered more online from Webbs because they were having their year end sale. And I can't wait to see what Nina picks up on her travels. I have tons and tons. A room full, literally. But....it's my therapy. So it's all good! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal

Good morning again

Stash?....about 6 -8 totes full... And a chest of drawers full...
And growing, lol

But I want to start using the odds and bits to make happies for charity nxt December


----------



## tomilu

My stash is very very small. Have to work on that!
We will go to church this am and don't know just what the rest of the day will bring.
How is the baby, Bits?


----------



## maryrose

hi, i have one big bin full of yarn and one smaller bin that i keep all my sock yarn in. the big bin is all my misc. yarn. oh, i also have a bag of all my aunt lydia's crochet (doily) yarn too.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning Tomilu, I have to wait until this afternoon to find out. I have promised my self that I make a pair of socks, then I can buy another skein. I only have enough sock yarn right now to make about 35 pair. You never know, I am turning into a crazy sock maker.....I love socks.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, knitting socks with those dpns are actually easy on my hands. of course i don't know if i'll get arthritus in them some day, but now i enjoy knitting them.


----------



## dissi

I have about 14 (ouch) small crates stacked in my room, a filing cabinet drawer, a box of plastic drawers (which is full of cheap acrylics as its pretty enough for stillborns but doesnt cost me a fortune) and my projects stored behind the tv 

but im working from my stash to get it down a little before my usa trip in august, as my host and my mom have promised me american shopping! yayness, i even have a spare suitcase which i am taking presents for my favourite babies which will be coming back empty...until i filkl it with wool!

Happy Birthday Barb xxxxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann, what did you order from the Webs sale? I took a look but the few things I was interested in were picked over already-- only one or very few colors left!


----------



## Bitsey

I too cannot wait to see what Nina gets. I think that is more exciting than Christmas...well, may half. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Actually I haven't really gone through my stash in a while. This would be a good time to go through it all and sort it, and get new ideas for some of the yarn, and maybe cull some, too. STASH MAINTENANCE!


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds good sewbiz.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Pure Merino Chine
ITEM: PUREMERCHI OPTIONS: Yelloise
QTY: 5
PRICE: $3.49
EXTENDED PRICE: $17.45
------------------------------------------------------------------------


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pure Merino Chine
ITEM: PUREMERCHI OPTIONS: Puronze
QTY: 15
PRICE: $3.49
EXTENDED PRICE: $52.35
------------------------------------------------------------------------


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Greenfield
ITEM: GREENFIELD OPTIONS: Antique Rose/mauve
QTY: 10
PRICE: $1.99
EXTENDED PRICE: $19.90
------------------------------------------------------------------------


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Extrafine Heathers
ITEM: EFHEATHERS OPTIONS: Mustard
QTY: 5
PRICE: $3.99
EXTENDED PRICE: $19.95
------------------------------------------------------------------------


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cherub Collection DK
ITEM: CHERUBDKCA OPTIONS: Soft Spearmint
QTY: 5
PRICE: $1.69
EXTENDED PRICE: $8.45
------------------------------------------------------------------------


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pure Merino Chine
ITEM: PUREMERCHI OPTIONS: Bronge
QTY: 5
PRICE: $3.49
EXTENDED PRICE: $17.45
------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Totals
Subtotal = $135.55
Shipping Total = $8.85
Tax Total = $0.00
Order Total = $144.40
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Barbara Ann

my webbs order


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?


----------



## Barbara Ann

So let me tell you about my New Years Eve. The weather finally blew through and the clouds went away. We ended up going to Wish Willy's for dinner. It was a buffet. We had dinner and a drink. Then went for a walk through "down town" and got an ice cream cone. While walking we Nick and his family drive by. Then they came back again and saw us. So we jumped into the Taxi (golf cart) and went for a ride around the area with them. Then up to the Split (swimming area) as they were to shoot off fireworks at midnight. So we hung around there for a bit, I had an adult drink! Ran into some other people we know on the island. Had a really nice time.


----------



## Bitsey

Barb, love the pics. What are you trying to tell us in the last one?


----------



## citynenanyc

Happy New Year my favorite Chicks with Sticks!! 


Happy Birthday Barbara!! You look faaaabulous! 

I hope everyone is enjoying the day.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Once the rest of the family got to the split we picked a spot out on the pier to sit and watch the fireworks. They were really nice. The kids loved them. When they were over, as we were getting up, Brian (2 yr. old) starts running. It's dark. And splash! Into the water he went. Everyone is screaming. We can't see him, Gabby is quick (Thank God) and jumps in the water. She finds him quickly and hands him up to me and Consuela. I carry him off the pier to solid ground, and Mike picks him up. He gets a lot of water out of the baby. It was pitch black where Brian fell in. I don't know how Gabby saw him. It was terrible. Of course we didn't sleep all night. Just reliving that moment. Got up this morning and rode up to the split and took a picture of where Brian fell in so you can see the rocks and how deep it gets quickly. Then we rode over to see Brian and make sure he didn't have any injuries we were not aware of last night. He is his smiling self. Thank God.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Barb, love the pics. What are you trying to tell us in the last one?


I was trying to tell the girl taking the picture to hold the button down! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Misc. pics of the split


----------



## tomilu

Sewbizgirl said:


> Actually I haven't really gone through my stash in a while. This would be a good time to go through it all and sort it, and get new ideas for some of the yarn, and maybe cull some, too. STASH MAINTENANCE!


Watch out, girl. Stash Maintenance is usually followed quickly by stash acquisition. :roll:


----------



## tomilu

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?


Sale time, girl.


----------



## citynenanyc

Omg Barbara!!!!! Im in tears! 

Here i was just getting on to share that ive done the hardest thing ive had to do in years! I let my sister take Mia with her to Maryland!!!!! Im dying over here already and it hasnt been half hour!! :'(


----------



## citynenanyc

Thank GOD he is ok!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> my webbs order


LOL... I see at least two sweaters in there! ;-) I'll go to WEBs and see what you got! Thanks for sharing.

I talked to my daughter this morning and she says there's an outlet shop for closeout yarns about 20 minutes from where they live... Rowan, Debbie Bliss, all the better English stuff. ACK! I think it's called Black Sheep Yarns. I need to go visit her!


----------



## knitgalore

Nina, it is always that way. I have totes to the ceiling and when I want to make something I never have exactly what I want, so off to LYS I go. I am also a quilter, and it is the same way with fabric. Quilts I can usually use from the stash, but if I am garment sewing it is a different story. So as you do your blog from your trip let us know what you buy as you travel. Happy New Year and stay well.



knittingneedles said:


> Morning, it feels like the day after. Its a new year and who knows what it will bring.
> 
> Debi my stash is growing. I buy what i love and dont know what to do with it, then i decide to make a project, yet never seem to have the right yarn for that project, so have to go out and buy the right yarn for the project, and my beautiful stash sits! Lol
> 
> Only have 2 plastic bins of yarn and one with accessories, books needles, winder etc.
> 
> But after this trip i expect to have way more!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?


You can find sales all year. Definitely go to KnuttyKnitters on the last day of Feb! 28% off all merchandise!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Omg Barbara!!!!! Im in tears!
> 
> Here i was just getting on to share that ive done the hardest thing ive had to do in years! I let my sister take Mia with her to Maryland!!!!! Im dying over here already and it hasnt been half hour!! :'(


Oh no!!! For how long? Major seperation anxiety for you! Mia will probably love the adventure with her auntie, but you... we will pray for you!


----------



## knitgalore

Awwww! Bitsey I am sorry to hear that you only have enough sock yarn to do 35 pair. Poor baby. LOL



Bitsey said:


> Good morning Tomilu, I have to wait until this afternoon to find out. I have promised my self that I make a pair of socks, then I can buy another skein. I only have enough sock yarn right now to make about 35 pair. You never know, I am turning into a crazy sock maker.....I love socks.


----------



## citynenanyc

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg Barbara!!!!! Im in tears!
> 
> Here i was just getting on to share that ive done the hardest thing ive had to do in years! I let my sister take Mia with her to Maryland!!!!! Im dying over here already and it hasnt been half hour!! :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! For how long? Major seperation anxiety for you! Mia will probably love the adventure with her auntie, but you... we will pray for you!
Click to expand...

I am! Thank you! Its bittersweet..... i can use the break, but ive never been away from her.... especially for a week!!


----------



## citynenanyc

Now its Chris and me.... he wants to watch the football game and sleep too. We're off tomorrow. 

Alberta heres a pic of Chris with his gift


----------



## knitgalore

When you need a cheer-up, when you are feeling sad, When you are lonely, when you are ill. Anytime you need any kind of pick me up. And any time you pass a yarn shop, or anytime you get an idea, anytime you go shopping with a friend. I have been known to turn my car around to visit a new LYS. So you see, anytime is a good time to buy yarn. Happy New Year!!



onesoutherngal said:


> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barb, God is GOOD! The baby could have hit his head on those rocks and drowned... I shudder to think what would have happened if Gabby hadn't seen where he was! Whew... We really do have guardian angels on duty!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Cool hat... looks like Chris likes it!


----------



## knitgalore

Thank you for the picture. He is adorable. I am proud to know him. Sweetie, this will be hard, but use this time to do something just for yourself. Something that might be hard with a little munchkin at your elbow. Stay sweet, healthy, and know the time will fly and Mia will be back for a cuddle. Happy New Year. Love from Illinois.



citynenanyc said:


> Now its Chris and me.... he wants to watch the football game and sleep too. We're off tomorrow.
> 
> Alberta heres a pic of Chris with his gift


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, Tania, bless your heart. Take some time for yourself. Do something you have always wanted to but little Mia made it too difficult. Then when she comes home. you will be so glad to see her. It is like the first day of school when they all go. Later chicklets.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Mia is in Maryland? Bits, you are so close, go get her! LOL
Will she stay ok with her auntie for a week? She's gonna miss you just as much as you miss her Tania. Like everyone else said, try to do something you normally wouldn't be able to do. And that Chris, he is so handsome! Great job on the hat Alberta!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> my webbs order
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I see at least two sweaters in there! ;-) I'll go to WEBs and see what you got! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I talked to my daughter this morning and she says there's an outlet shop for closeout yarns about 20 minutes from where they live... Rowan, Debbie Bliss, all the better English stuff. ACK! I think it's called Black Sheep Yarns. I need to go visit her!
Click to expand...

I want to go with you!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?
> 
> 
> 
> You can find sales all year. Definitely go to KnuttyKnitters on the last day of Feb! 28% off all merchandise!
Click to expand...

I have to remember KnuttyKnitters on the 28th of February. :mrgreen:


----------



## maryrose

i'm knitting this sock for my hubby.


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> i'm knitting this sock for my hubby.


It looks like it's going well. I had to frog the sock for my hubby...twice! I just didn't like the way it looked the first time, and the second it was obviously going to be too small.


----------



## tomilu

Barbara Ann said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm knitting this sock for my hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it's going well. I had to frog the sock for my hubby...twice! I just didn't like the way it looked the first time, and the second it was obviously going to be too small.
Click to expand...

I've been trying to find a video on utube that shows the magic loop technique for socks left-handed. Will watch the right-handed one, I guess.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i just keep measuring against his foot.


----------



## dissi

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/

This is the website for black sheep


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?
> 
> 
> 
> You can find sales all year. Definitely go to KnuttyKnitters on the last day of Feb! 28% off all merchandise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to remember KnuttyKnitters on the 28th of February. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

If you can't come down, they take orders over the phone and mail them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> http://www.blacksheepwools.com/
> 
> This is the website for black sheep


Thank you Jo! Do you shop there? Or too far away...


----------



## maryrose

hi, actually, one more inch then i'll be on the heel flap.


----------



## maryrose

hi city, alberta did a great job knitting that hat for your son.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, how long are you making the cuff for your hubby's sock. On socks for my girls I make a 7 inch leg(cuff) I would think for a man it might be 8 inches. Anyone know how long a leg should be on a man's sock? I thought I read also, for the old fashion knee socks it would be a 13 inch leg (cuff). Sewbiz or Barb maybe you could tell me. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you're right, 7 or 8 inches on the man. i'll do my cuff 7 inches on his. that should be okay.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, good. Sometimes the books don't really tell you...you know man versus womanlength of cuff. Thanks Maryrose. Well, I have 3/4 of an inch then I start my heel and then the flap. That I think is tomorrow. I am tired. Started putting away Christmas. The only thing left are the trees. That will be tomorrow. Plus I think I am getting a cold....always happens when the family comes in the winter. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i believe the 7 or 8 will be enough. i hope you get well with your cold.


----------



## onesoutherngal

wow barb! thank the Lord for his blessings!

when mine were both toddlers at the same time, and we lived near the river, i always kept mine in the swimsuits that had the floatation devices sewn in...but still was never at peace

as for Mia's adventure (and for her it IS an adventure: ), i always felt that it was important for my kids to be able to stay with loved ones without me when they were young...in case my dh and I were never around for any reason...

In other words, if something traumatic happened, i wanted them to have a home away from home to feel safe in...and that only happens by letting them visit...

it paid off too, when i was burned badly, and unable to care for my daughter for a while...and again after my son was born and my in-laws both had heart attacks, and my dh and I had to travel a lot to help them and the kids had to stay with my parents...

on a happier note....i have had my peas, cabbage, and greens...so i should have plenty of yarn money and luck...maybe even enough to build up a stash like some of you!


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, i like your new avatar.


----------



## Bitsey

Barb, thanks a million for that sock chart. I really appreciate it. Bits


----------



## dissi

Never shopped there, although it may be on the list to do this year...Richard never complains about taking me places, as long as he doesnt have to come in with me 

But have heard good reviews from other sources...


----------



## citynenanyc

Thank you all for the support and ideas! I took a very long nap already. Im gonna dye my hair.... and knit all night! Lol i tomorrow ill call some friends.... and make plans for the week. 

My sister doesnt have any children .... but she's a licensed provider and worked for years at the Goddard school. And very girly like my Ms Mia.

I always say having Mia feels like i had my dister all over again. They are one and the same! Lol Mia's never been away, but i sent her with plenty of dresses and my sister has enough heels to keep her happy lol. They'll understand each other.... 

Alberta, i really do love everything! My dad saw Chris' hat last night and he said ... oh i have a new hat! Lol

Gonna go jump in the shower. Til later!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Never shopped there, although it may be on the list to do this year...Richard never complains about taking me places, as long as he doesnt have to come in with me
> 
> But have heard good reviews from other sources...


My daughter said it was great. She said sometimes you find the sale prices lower in the store than they advertised on the website. Hope you get to go!


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicklets, almost time for dinner I will check in later. Bits No one is allowed to have too much fun without me. Just kidding


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Your husband's sock looks good so far, Maryrose... He will love having handknit socks to wear. Don't be surprised if you have to make many more!

OSG, I love your new avatar, too! Love that painting!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?
> 
> 
> 
> You can find sales all year. Definitely go to KnuttyKnitters on the last day of Feb! 28% off all merchandise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to remember KnuttyKnitters on the 28th of February. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't come down, they take orders over the phone and mail them!
Click to expand...

I need to find their website.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz,thanks. i am planning on making him a few pair. he needs them.


----------



## Bitsey

Osg I too love your avatar. I will have to get a new one. Sewbiz I have been trying to find knuttyknitters on line...all I seem to get is store directions and different locations...but no actual yarn. One site seemed goo and when I clicked on yarn I got a picture of a girl in a knitted hat. Weird.


----------



## maryrose

hi tania, my son reminds me so much of my brother. i know what you mean with your comment about the likeness of your daughter & your sister.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Osg I too love your avatar. I will have to get a new one. Sewbiz I have been trying to find knuttyknitters on line...all I seem to get is store directions and different locations...but no actual yarn. One site seemed goo and when I clicked on yarn I got a picture of a girl in a knitted hat. Weird.


I'm having the same issue. Maybe they don't have an online sales department?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

We got some more firewood stacked this afternoon, to hold us for a while. I was going to cut out and sew some new stuff for my Etsy shop, and remembered I had THREE jackets to put replacement zippers in, first. Bummer. That's not fun sewing, like making new things. But it must be done.

I ordered the zippers from Zipperstop in NYC... The Feibushs' family owned and run business. They are wonderful and will cut custom lengths for you. I order my sweater zippers from them all the time, because all you can find here locally is black and white... and never the right length.


----------



## Bitsey

If they don't have an online sale business how are we supposed to order?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi guys! The knotty knitter is a small local ( to me) yarn store that sewbiz lives too... Sorry, no online sales as yet

And city, chris is just too handsome... Nice hat

MR... Nice looking sock so far

Ok.. Off to my knitting chair for at least 30 mins: )


----------



## knittingneedles

knitgalore said:


> When you need a cheer-up, when you are feeling sad, When you are lonely, when you are ill. Anytime you need any kind of pick me up. And any time you pass a yarn shop, or anytime you get an idea, anytime you go shopping with a friend. I have been known to turn my car around to visit a new LYS. So you see, anytime is a good time to buy yarn. Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ... I am just curious... When IS the best time to buy yarn... Was it yesterday?... Or summer?
Click to expand...

I'm with you Alberta..anytime, anywhere, anyhoo!!!

Just spent the day with Mel shopping (needed last minute things).. Promised ourselves we wouldn't buy anymore clothes and guess what!!!! Of course we did!!!! lol.. Went to SteinMart!! Love their stuff!!
Not cheap but so unusual and fun..

Went to Best Buy to buy a USB converter.. (I know, you have no idea what I am talking about! But) I went to the sales person who gave me a whole story of why there is none for my tablet!! SO I thought, OK, I'll live without it.. (I wanted it so that if anyone wants a pattern from my Memory Stick I can give it to them quickly without the big laptop) Then Mel said ... got to go to the restroom, as I was standing waiting for her, in the exact place I got the story from the salesman, I turned around, and what did I find????? exactly what I was looking for!!! So don't believe half the stories they tell you!!!!

Bits, I think I missed about the baby!?? What is going on???

Tania, Ha, welcome to Mia growing up!!! You and she will survive!! Chris looks embarssed as hell modeling for us!! But what a great hat, Alberta!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Osg I too love your avatar. I will have to get a new one. Sewbiz I have been trying to find knuttyknitters on line...all I seem to get is store directions and different locations...but no actual yarn. One site seemed goo and when I clicked on yarn I got a picture of a girl in a knitted hat. Weird.


I don't think they have online shopping with their yarns listed and a cart and all... you just have to call them up and ask for what you want. You might just make a list of yarns you would like to buy and then call in February and see if they have them. OSG said they had a lot of inventory now.

Or... I could go on a scouting mission just ahead of the sale and let you know what I see...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Osg I too love your avatar. I will have to get a new one. Sewbiz I have been trying to find knuttyknitters on line...all I seem to get is store directions and different locations...but no actual yarn. One site seemed goo and when I clicked on yarn I got a picture of a girl in a knitted hat. Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they have online shopping with their yarns listed and a cart and all... you just have to call them up and ask for what you want. You might just make a list of yarns you would like to buy and then call in February and see if they have them. OSG said they had a lot of inventory now.
> 
> Or... I could go on a scouting mission just ahead of the sale and let you know
> 
> what I see...
Click to expand...

Well plan it so we can scout together!: )


----------



## Bitsey

Nina the baby is a neighbors on my road. He is 2 and he is in the hospital in intensive care in isolation he has RSV. Very catching. So my neighbor and i are waiting around to see if we get it. We went to her home and cleaned it for her. Good luck to us. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

WHoo! What's RSV? I hope he gets over it quickly.. What is it? 

Maryrose the socks looks cool.. lucky man.. I tell Kal.. no socks until I get tons of my own!!!! What kind of yarn are you using?

Bonnie might disagree, Tommie, but I thought that if you watch how someone knits in a mirror that is how lefties learn??


----------



## trasara

Morning all!
I was exhausted yesterday! Had an early night hadn't done much but did iron for 4 hours. I think I have just had too many late nights and to much going on in my head.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, the yarn is from joann fabrics called "sublime sensations" a very soft arcylic yarn. feels like there's some cotton in it.


----------



## Bitsey

RSV - Respiratory Syncytial Virus Babies and small children mainly get it and anyone who has a suppressed immune system. One thinks they have a cold, but if you are not careful you can get bronchitius (sp) or pneumonia. Usually last a week or two. You can get it from someone sneezing in your home say on countertops...sinks....when we were cleaning. so if nothing happens by thursday we are good to go. Bits


----------



## trasara

Thanks for sharing your stash's with me. I sometimes just like to go to my lys and just look and feel don't always buy something.
Bits I hope your neighbours baby is on the mend soon and that you haven't caught anything nasty.
Sounds like you are ready for your trip, Nina! I think most salespeople these days have no idea what they are selling..
Happy Birthday! Barb what a lucky little boy!
Today I need to start pulling down the Christmas Decorations. I always do it on New Years Day but I really needed to get the 3 baskets of ironing done yesterday it really didn't feel like a normal new years this year.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok chicklets, Closer reruns on at 8PM. Going to read for a while be back. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i wish your neighbor's baby well. it's rough when our kids get sick. when my son was a baby, he always got bad earaches. (he out-grew them as he got older). we always ended taking him to the hospital around 2:00 a.m. (that's when they always started up).


----------



## onesoutherngal

Whew! 35 mins on my knitting chair... But only three inches on the"Bitsey scarf"... ( madefrom the yarn in her swap box) because the kids are both finishing up projects for school and needed proofreading help;(

Hi Tracey... Hope you are getting your get-up-&go back; )


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bits... Keep your zinc up; )

Fresh strawberries have both zinc and c


----------



## Bitsey

I am honored...a bitsey scarf...not everyone has a scarf named after them. Thank you.


----------



## onesoutherngal

okay...noone took me up on the knitted cuff bracelet challenge...but i am thinking i will do one for my dd for valentines...

if i like it, i will post pix of it when i finish: )

on a sad note...i have to return to work tomorrow...sooooooo not looking forward to it...i was enjoying my time off: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> I am honored...a bitsey scarf...not everyone has a scarf named after them. Thank you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

I don't want to do a knitted cuff until I finish the socks I've committed to doing. I even frogged my neck wrap again!


----------



## knitgalore

Nina, that is what I always heard. Not being left-handed I am not sure. Maybe if not a mirror they could sit opposite each other. What kind of clothes did you get? That is always such fun. Just remember that everything you carry on, you have to carry off along with all the new yarn you will buy. Happy New Year!!


----------



## citynenanyc

I hope all of your husbands are watching football right now!!! Tell them i said GO CRUZ!! Woohoooo!!!


----------



## knitgalore

Tracy, I watched the fireworks with you. TV had the New Year celebration from Sydney. Really beautiful display. I sort of felt we were watching it together. Happy New Year!!



trasara said:


> Morning all!
> I was exhausted yesterday! Had an early night hadn't done much but did iron for 4 hours. I think I have just had too many late nights and to much going on in my head.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> okay...noone took me up on the knitted cuff bracelet challenge...but i am thinking i will do one for my dd for valentines...
> 
> if i like it, i will post pix of it when i finish: )
> 
> on a sad note...i have to return to work tomorrow...sooooooo not looking forward to it...i was enjoying my time off: )


Excuse me! I took you up on it...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> I hope all of your husbands are watching football right now!!! Tell them i said GO CRUZ!! Woohoooo!!!


Mine is... lovely pic of you!


----------



## citynenanyc

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all of your husbands are watching football right now!!! Tell them i said GO CRUZ!! Woohoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is... lovely pic of you!
Click to expand...

Thanks Sewbiz! Changed it though...

Go Giants!  Whats his favorite team?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Nina, I also want to know what kind of clothes you bought! I would so love buying for a cruise... 

Left handed knitting... Of all the beginners I have taught, only one I can remember was SO left-handed that she had to mirror my actions. All the others just knit the same way a rightie would (don't ask me why... maybe because it's a two handed activity?) The one lady who mirrored me sat opposite me looking at the back of my hands, and mirrored every movement. I didn't teach her that, she said she was used to it. But she was the only one!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all of your husbands are watching football right now!!! Tell them i said GO CRUZ!! Woohoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is... lovely pic of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sewbiz! Changed it though...
> 
> Go Giants!  Whats his favorite team?
Click to expand...

Ohhh... cute Tania!!

I don't think my hubby has a favorite team... he doesn't really get into it as much as most men. He likes to watch Tim Tebo tho, and the Mannings. Payton and Eli are Mississippi boys... mostly.

Okay, I just asked him for you and after thinking a long time he said "LSU"... He's BONE and RAIHSED in Louisiana, chile... and that's our son Luke's favorite team, too. Plus we have a good friend here who played for LSU when he was younger-- Kevin Langford. He is a preacher now.

I don't think Charles has a favorite professional team.


----------



## citynenanyc

Oh i looove the accent!!  got me smiling from ear to ear! If i had to pick a favorite accent it would be first Southern then Russian 

I love all the US pro sports. Chris too.


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> okay...noone took me up on the knitted cuff bracelet challenge...but i am thinking i will do one for my dd for valentines...
> 
> if i like it, i will post pix of it when i finish: )
> 
> on a sad note...i have to return to work tomorrow...sooooooo not looking forward to it...i was enjoying my time off: )


show me what you mean I'll give it a go.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Oh i looove the accent!!  got me smiling from ear to ear! If i had to pick a favorite accent it would be first Southern then Russian
> 
> I love all the US pro sports. Chris too.


Cool, I'm Southern NOW (no accent, tho...) and Russian by birth. My mom was a Russian emigrant. I wish I could speak Russian... Even tho I don't understand it, I can tell a fake Russian accent in a movie from a mile off. I grew up hearing my mother talk to her mother on the phone in Russian, so I know what it's supposed to sound like. I still have one remaining Russian in my life--- Mom's best friend who is now in her 90's and lives in Las Vegas. I love to talk to her! She is like an aunt to me.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i'm half lithuaian & half slovak.


----------



## citynenanyc

There was a boy in my class all through HS. His name was Dimitri. I loooved him! He had such a deep voice..... i always sat in front or behind him.... i would tap him and say... Talk to me Dimitri! And he would say .... Vhat do ju vant me to say? Iooh i loooved him! And he was so cute withe his hair to the side, piercing blues and gorgeous smile.

Do you visit your aunt ever? Did they teach you how to knit?


----------



## tomilu

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie might disagree, Tommie, but I thought that if you watch how someone knits in a mirror that is how lefties learn??


I've heard that but never tried it.


----------



## knittingneedles

Kal is totally not into sports wouldnt know a baseball from a basketball! Not really but pretty close!

First we went to best buy to get a usb converter, then to home depot for timers for the house. Then we had lunch (soup and salad) then we hit steinmart, Mel got a great pleated chiffon skirt, two tee shirts, and a shirt dress. I got a pair of these great cotton wide legged pants and a tankini top. (have two bottoms but no top).
Then went to office max and got a binder for the patterns i printed out so that i would have easy access to them on the ship. Then to TJMaxx for a cosmetic bag that can hold all my stuff, only had a small one. And then Publix for hamburger buns and sweet potatoes for dinner. That was the day. But had lots of looking and trying on! The best part!

2 more days ladies and off i go. I now have to repack everything!
Good night!

Everyone be well


----------



## trasara

My hubby loves American Football, his favourite are the Washington Redskins he loves this time of year with all the games. He has been watching espn this afternoon and it is still on now.
He loves most sports I feel sorry for him sometimes being surrounded by uncoordinated females.
Nina you sound so happy having your family to spend time with! Are you all packed now?


----------



## onesoutherngal

K... This evening I will try to post the inspiration piece... Remember it was not knitted, but it got me thinking...

I think we could aim for valentines day as the day we post our pix

Then we all can pick our top 3 favorites and have our dd's, dgd's, and nieces vote too 

Remember it will be just a friendly competition among our regular resort commentators...

Pm me today if you are interested, and no worries if you opt not to participate

This is just a fun way to stretch our creative talents: )


----------



## dissi

Sewbizgirl said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never shopped there, although it may be on the list to do this year...Richard never complains about taking me places, as long as he doesnt have to come in with me
> 
> But have heard good reviews from other sources...
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter said it was great. She said sometimes you find the sale prices lower in the store than they advertised on the website. Hope you get to go!
Click to expand...

Already on it...showed him the website last night, and he said yes  just need to work out when now lol


----------



## debidoodle

Good morning all! Finally have time to post! Been a very crazy busy weekend here. We had our Open House nd it seemed like the entire town showed up. Good grief! It was awesome though, and Mom enjoyed it.
Today I have to run to Costco, and the PO. 
Off to catch up on whatall y'all have been busy with.
Take care!


----------



## Bitsey

good morning all chily day today and colder tomorrow. Off to the showers then starting my homemade vegetable soup. Finally knitting. Will check in later.

What are you all having a contest over? Is this a knitting competition? Is it for the swap at Valentines? Bits

If it is for the swap Southern and I are not in it.....we could judge.


----------



## Barbara Ann

It's not for the swap, just for making wrist cuffs. I'd like to do it but I am in belize and I don't have all of my needles and stash to work with. So I'm out. I won't participate so i can be a judge too!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning chicks with sticks. It's raining again here, a lot! Mike wants to build an ark! Me, I'm happy sitting around knitting LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal

Barbara Ann said:


> It's not for the swap, just for making wrist cuffs. I'd like to do it but I am in belize and I don't have all of my needles and stash to work with. So I'm out. I won't participate so i can be a judge too!


No...totally separate from the swap... Just something I came up with for a little fun... So bits you can participate if you are interested


----------



## Bitsey

I was just thinking what is a wrist cuff and why?


----------



## citynenanyc

Morning all!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I was just thinking what is a wrist cuff and why?


It is a knitted bracelet. Purely decorational... Make something you would wear.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

And GOOD MORNING!

Tania, the last time I saw my aunt in LV was about 4 years ago. She's at least 90 but her mind is still sharp as a tack. She tells me stories of my mom and her in Shanghai when they were little girls.

They didn't teach me to knit. As far as I know, my aunt doesn't knit. My dad told me my mother knit like a fiend before I came along. But then she pretty much put it down and when I was about 10 she had a massive stroke and brain damage, and her left side was pretty much useless after that. She was in a coma for months, and when she came out of it her personality was never the same. She couldn't do stuff with her hands if she wanted to. So I started playing with her sewing machine that had been sitting in a corner all my life (never saw her sew on it) and also her knitting needles and a few old pattern books. I taught myself to knit from magazines back in the 60's. All the women's mags had knitting in them-- instruction and patterns for things to make, along with the recipes and everything else they still have now. I'm talking about the mainstream mags-- Womens' Day, Family Circle, and Good Housekeeping. It was pretty cool that knitting was thought to be as much a part of womens' lives as cooking and housekeeping. (Then knitting went out of style in the 70's and it disappeared from the mags... just as I was getting into it!)

I was thinking about my mother this morning... what point she was at in her life when she was my age now. She seemed so much older than me, like an old woman already by the time she was 50. She did recover a lot from that stroke, but it took decades, and she was never the same again-- maybe that's why.

She was the victim of malpractice... had an old ob/gyn who "forgot" that he hadn't taken her off the early birth control pills. The original ones were so high dose they could kill women! And this guy left her on them for too long. In those days you didn't have to have an Rx renewed every year, you could just keep getting it filled forever! So mom, who also had high blood pressure and never should have been prescribed those pills in the first place, had a massive stroke. It nearly took her out... She and my dad didn't want to sue the dr., but if there ever was a case for malpractice, that was it!

So no, she didn't teach me to knit, but I think I got it in my genes, from her!


----------



## citynenanyc

Wow Bonnie! Im sorry about your mom. You've had to be self sufficient since you were very young. You're such a strong woman!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Wow Bonnie! Im sorry about your mom. You've had to be self sufficient since you were very young. You're such a strong woman!


Thanks, Tania. God uses all things to work together for our good. :-D

How's Day 2 Without Mia going? Feeling any better? Have you talked to your little rascal yet?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'll wait for the picture of the cuff to be posted. Then get some ideas. Maybe I have something here to participate. It would be nice to work on something besides socks. LOL I don't know. Socks and dishcloths are my thing right now. And if we have until mid-Feb, then maybe I can "catch up" when I get home if I don't have the right needles or yarn with me.


----------



## debidoodle

Wow, Bonnie. That is so much to deal with at such a young age. 
Tania, you doing ok? I know it was tough on me the first time mine ever stayed over night elsewhere, and that was for just one night!
Barb, sorry you're getting so much rain, but all the knitting time sure must be nice.
I'll jump into the cuff challenge, found one some time ago I've been wanting to play with.
Off to start some chili for supper, I'll be back in a bit!


----------



## tomilu

Barbara Ann said:


> I'll wait for the picture of the cuff to be posted. Then get some ideas. Maybe I have something here to participate. It would be nice to work on something besides socks. LOL I don't know. Socks and dishcloths are my thing right now. And if we have until mid-Feb, then maybe I can "catch up" when I get home if I don't have the right needles or yarn with me.


There are some cute ones on Ravelry. I like this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-lace-cotton-cuff


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I'll wait for the picture of the cuff to be posted. Then get some ideas. Maybe I have something here to participate. It would be nice to work on something besides socks. LOL I don't know. Socks and dishcloths are my thing right now. And if we have until mid-Feb, then maybe I can "catch up" when I get home if I don't have the right needles or yarn with me.


Barb, a cuff would be a great thing to make with some leftover sock yarn. Be creative!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for the picture of the cuff to be posted. Then get some ideas. Maybe I have something here to participate. It would be nice to work on something besides socks. LOL I don't know. Socks and dishcloths are my thing right now. And if we have until mid-Feb, then maybe I can "catch up" when I get home if I don't have the right needles or yarn with me.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some cute ones on Ravelry. I like this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-lace-cotton-cuff
Click to expand...

Cute! I used that leave edging on one of my shawls...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Just caught the tail end of the Tournament of Roses parade. Now, THAT is a parade! It's all about the floats, marching bands and horses... no silly Broadway shows being promoted. I've gotten where I can't stand the NY parades anymore-- Macy's... Just one big promotion after another. I hope they never change the Rose parade.

It seems so funny that parades and football are on today, and yesterday was the holiday. Different...


----------



## citynenanyc

Hiya! Ive been in and out of a sleep coma all day! Lol i havent even knit an inch. I keep trying to but i pass out! 

Mia is having a blast! My sister sends me an update or pic or video every few hours.... 

The first was on the way there yesterday and the second, this morning at breakfast ...


----------



## citynenanyc

And she calls my sisters dog Luly.... lol her name is Lily


----------



## Barbara Ann

tomilu said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for the picture of the cuff to be posted. Then get some ideas. Maybe I have something here to participate. It would be nice to work on something besides socks. LOL I don't know. Socks and dishcloths are my thing right now. And if we have until mid-Feb, then maybe I can "catch up" when I get home if I don't have the right needles or yarn with me.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some cute ones on Ravelry. I like this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-lace-cotton-cuff
Click to expand...

Thanks! I like that one too! Don't know which one I will do. I won't have the right yarn for this one until I get home.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait for the picture of the cuff to be posted. Then get some ideas. Maybe I have something here to participate. It would be nice to work on something besides socks. LOL I don't know. Socks and dishcloths are my thing right now. And if we have until mid-Feb, then maybe I can "catch up" when I get home if I don't have the right needles or yarn with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Barb, a cuff would be a great thing to make with some leftover sock yarn. Be creative!
Click to expand...

I'm going to keep searching for a pattern. I've got some yarn here I think would be good for a cuff. So I'm looking


----------



## maryrose

hi tania, looks like mia is having a nice time.


----------



## tomilu

citynenanyc said:


> Mia is having a blast! My sister sends me an update or pic or video every few hours....


That is one curly-headed angel!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Mia is adorable. Give her a day or two, she will start to miss Mommy!


----------



## citynenanyc

Thanks ladies! 

Maryrose, She sure is! 

Tomilu, shes the youngest of my 2. My son is 15, his picture was up yesterday. 

She didnt want to talk to me last night.... i dont know Barb!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, Tania, not to worry she is 2 years old. Right now she is on an adventure. This a not to worry situation. And it might take her two or three days to get over her visit. I am sure Auntie is having fun..and maybe alittle spoiling, but this too will pass. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Just looked at the bracelet cuffs. I am excited. Thanks Tomilu.


----------



## debidoodle

Aren't they cute Alberta? I've got mine picked out already!


----------



## knitgalore

Deb, 
Kind of a nice change and for our Quilt guild we give each member a little something for Christmas. These would be a great idea. I only need to make 25 of them. Right!!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all.


----------



## trasara

Good morning! I have just had a look at the ravelry link to get some ideas. Are there any rules or is it anything goes?
Hubby has gone back to work today, Yesterday I got all the Christmas decorations down now just need to pack them away and dust vaccuum and mop. 
I am on my 4th dishcloth this one I am doing a bamboo stitch it is so easy I don't need to think to much while I am doing it which seems to suit my frame of mind right now.
I have started to get stressed about all the changes at work I face in the next few weeks.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Tracy. Don't stress, it won't do you anyone else any good. Do your knitting.

What is a bamboo stitch?


----------



## trasara

I foundf it on the dishcloth link that Alberta sent , hang on and I will post a pic.


----------



## trasara

The off white is thi bamboo cloth and the blue/green one is the Blackberry cloth.


----------



## Barbara Ann

can you send the link?


----------



## onesoutherngal

okay ladies, here is what I am proposing for "the great knit-a-cuffs" competition, lol

1. Have Fun with it!
2. Be creative...no real rules except that it has to be knitted...Use whatever materials you like. Embellish as you like...Just as long as you end up with a bracelet/cuff.
3. You may knit with beads, wire, yarn, string, whatever suits your style and personality.
4. We post pix of our final product on Febuary 14th, USA time.
5. Then, we all will post our votes for the top 3 winners and count them on the 15th. Please post your vote on the resort thread, and also to me pm so i don't miss any in our chatter...
6. this is only for our regular resort ladies who comment in our thread on a regular basis...(my life is too full to have this go rampant across KP : )...
7. You don't have to be a contestant to vote, but please pm me as to whether you will participate as a contestant and as a judge. Include names of dd's, dgd's, or nieces if you have teens or tweens who want to vote too.
8. I will post the top three winners, and the overall winner on Feb. 16th, as I will stop counting midnite on the 15th (USA/Mississippi time)....

Please pm me if you are participating...i will post a list of competitors and judges tomorrow evening: )

any comments or suggestions? this is the first time I have done anything like this too...I just was inspired by how much my daughter liked the cloth cuff she got in her stocking...and was a little bored (and yes, more than a little mad at the dh...lol )when i came up with this idea: )


----------



## trasara

http://www.craftfreely.com/free-knitting-patterns/view-patterns.cfm?category=dishcloths&start=1&end=291&viewAll

Here you go Barb, The pattern I have been using is Bamboo Cloth Variation one.


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> http://www.craftfreely.com/free-knitting-patterns/view-patterns.cfm?category=dishcloths&start=1&end=291&viewAll
> 
> Here you go Barb, The pattern I have been using is Bamboo Cloth Variation one.


Thank You!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Deb,
> Kind of a nice change and for our Quilt guild we give each member a little something for Christmas. These would be a great idea. I only need to make 25 of them. Right!!


25? How can anyone do that? You guys need to draw names!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Please pm me if you are participating in the knit-a-cuffs ...i will post a list of competitors and judges tomorrow evening: )


----------



## Barbara Ann

Tracy, I don't know how I missed this thread before but thank you! I'm doing a lot of dish cloths here in Belize and like to do the easy ones. Mostly because I get distracted when I'm knitting here for some reason!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Bonnie! Im sorry about your mom. You've had to be self sufficient since you were very young. You're such a strong woman!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tania. God uses all things to work together for our good. :-D
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: bonnie, thanks for sharing you story...I see where you get your strength..and your creativity
Click to expand...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Pretty cloths, Tracy.

Don't stress about the changes. Just walk through them and do your best. That's all anyone can ask. You may even end up liking it better than where you were before, right?

OSG, I like the beaded bracelet your daughter got... very pretty.


----------



## trasara

Maybe the beautiful scenery, weather, food people.......


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southern, I am not going to participate on this one...Tomorrow I start my heel and the heel flap...I just want to stay on schedule with my socks, so I will hapily be a judge. I did like that beaded one...very pretty. OK, chicklets off to finish getting dinner ready will check in later. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> Please pm me if you are participating in the knit-a-cuffs ...i will post a list of competitors and judges tomorrow evening: )


OSG, I will be happy to be a judge. I'm going to pass on the competition itself. :roll:


----------



## onesoutherngal

k...barb and bits are my first two judges; )

but watch out...we may inspire you before it is over,lol(wink here)


----------



## trasara

Hey OSG what do you think can I win if I knit a frill and add beads to this?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ok Tracy, you got my vote


----------



## onesoutherngal

lol...my athletic dd will vote for you! she understands the need to accessorize everything we (have to) wear, lol


----------



## debidoodle

Alberta, 25 is crazy. I agree y'all should draw names.
Tracey love those cloths,very nice.
Haven't knitted a stitch today. Been cleaning up from the open house, and just clearing out Christmas. 
Maryrose, how are your husbands socks coming along?
Bits, you're turning into a sock machine! Lol!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm half way through the heal flap on a sock I'm doing for a friend. And I have cast on Mike's sock on another set of needles. I also did another dish cloth today. I kinda like all this rain! LOL


----------



## debidoodle

Well after seeing Traceys cuff, I don't see how any of us can compete!! Lol!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

okay...gotta go deal with supper...will check in later


----------



## Barbara Ann

guess i'm cooking tonight. I don't want to go out in the rain. we were gonna go to Bambooz's tonight. they are doing the "chicken drop" and we wanted to see it. But if it's raining, it will be cold (on the beach) and rainy and we have to ride our bikes. No way will we be dry. I'll stay put. Hopefully they will do the chicken drop another night. I want to get pictures!


----------



## Bitsey

Sometimes staying home is lovely. I love being at home. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sometimes staying home is lovely. I love being at home. Bits


Me too... been home all day. Bliss.


----------



## trasara

Rain and bikes not a great combination...Hard to enjoy yourself when you are sopping wet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Tracy, what happened? And more importantly, can you knit with that wrist brace on?


----------



## maryrose

hi deb, my husband's sock is coming out good so far.


----------



## trasara

I have an injury from work, It is a strain injury in my left thumb joint and now it is in the wrist I have been wearing the brace to support the wrist and keep it at a neutral postition mainly while I sleep. It is really difficult to knit with so I take it off and have only been doing little bits of knitting. I also have a problem with my neck, shoulder and arm on the right side that I will need physio on. It is all wear and tear from work using the industrial dishwasher and all the other repetitious tasks that I do.


----------



## trasara

Oh and getting older lol.


----------



## maryrose

hi tracy, your dishcloths look nice! i hope your hand gets better soon. do you have carpel tunnel also?


----------



## trasara

Rsi , carpal tunnel not sure have to have another check up.


----------



## trasara

well so far I haven't managed to do much but potter around on the computer, must clean, must clean...


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> well so far I haven't managed to do much but potter around on the computer, must clean, must clean...


lol...me too...must move it, move it....so off to my, "knitting chair" for a few miles, lol

first day back at work, and my slacks were tiiiiiiiiiiight...

too much pie and pork over the break :roll:


----------



## trasara

I go back on monday but it will be a new centre with new routines and new people that will keep me on my toes.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, chicks, heading to my chair to watch the tube for a while...most likely fall asleep. Check in later, but if not I will chat in the am. This cold is trying so hard, but so far I am keeoing it away. So just feel alittle punky. Bits


----------



## trasara

Take care Bitsey!


----------



## trasara

Looks like everyone has gone to bed! lol I still haven't done much cleaning, did the bathroom, still working on the Christmas decs, Definately no motivation..


----------



## trasara

I am thinking about what I might make next when I have finished converting my friends to using knitted dishcloths. I still have all the lovely yarn that Bitsey sent me for my swap I am thinking maybe crocheting something.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Well.. Another inch on the poncho, two & half inches on the scarf, and sewn the rips on my new tablecloth by hand( thx ds ! )

Think I can get off my knitting chair now!


----------



## debidoodle

Here's the next " conversion" project for you.
Coffee cup cozies.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Cute... Like those colors

Feel better bits

(am I the only one missing Nina ?)


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> Well.. Another inch on the poncho, two & half inches on the scarf, and sewn the rips on my new tablecloth by hand( thx ds ! )
> 
> Think I can get off my knitting chair now!


Have you been on it all this time/??? pedalling?


----------



## trasara

onesoutherngal said:


> Cute... Like those colors
> 
> Feel better bits
> 
> (am I the only one missing Nina ?)


Nina is busy with her adventure I think ,But I agree she is missed.


----------



## trasara

Coffee cup cozies.

I don't know!! I drink my coffee black so I am ususlly waiting for it to cool.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hi everyone..

SO how was everyone's day? 

I finally got back on to the computer.. 

My DIL has been wanting to do a project with me since I arrived and finally we did it together.

We painted silk scarves. She has a friend who agreed to teach us how to do it.. here is a pix of the scarf.. and it took all day long.. from 10am to after 4pm... 

I wish I had time to make the braclet.. 

Today I found the first perfect gift for my swap partner.. Couldn't believe I found it...Hope she likes you..

Tania, Mia seems to be having a great time.. That face!!! Is adorable.. so happy.. She probably will be pissed at you when she comes back because you aren't half as cool as her aunt!!! lol...

What am I gonna do once I leave??? I won't be able to read everything.. and I will miss you guys totally..

What do I do???


----------



## trasara

Nina that scarf is beautiful it looks like fun to do! 
We can always move the resort to your blog!!!lol we will keep you filled in don't worry! Will you be able to access you email?


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. Another inch on the poncho, two & half inches on the scarf, and sewn the rips on my new tablecloth by hand( thx ds ! )
> 
> Think I can get off my knitting chair now!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been on it all this time/??? pedalling?
Click to expand...

No... Only 40 mins, lol. And that hurt! I peddled slooooowly some of it!

The hand sewing was in the recliner: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

Trasara!

I can't keep up with all your avatars!

But I like this one too

City's is beautiful... Such pretty girls!

Nina, sounds like you had a wonderful day: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

Nite all! Be blessed in all your adventures tomorrow!


----------



## trasara

i was bored no one to chat to....
the teapot and teacups are what my girls gave me for christmas along with some other bits, I love they put alot of thought into it all.


----------



## knittingneedles

I haven't finished the baby blanket and now I have to take it with me and send it to my DD in Germany from Peru or somewhere strange.. UGH.. that will cost a small fortune!!!

OSG, just the fact that you are doing something to move is a good thing!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> SO how was everyone's day?
> 
> I finally got back on to the computer..
> 
> My DIL has been wanting to do a project with me since I arrived and finally we did it together.
> 
> We painted silk scarves. She has a friend who agreed to teach us how to do it.. here is a pix of the scarf.. and it took all day long.. from 10am to after 4pm...
> 
> I wish I had time to make the braclet..
> 
> Today I found the first perfect gift for my swap partner.. Couldn't believe I found it...Hope she likes you..
> 
> Tania, Mia seems to be having a great time.. That face!!! Is adorable.. so happy.. She probably will be pissed at you when she comes back because you aren't half as cool as her aunt!!! lol...
> 
> What am I gonna do once I leave??? I won't be able to read everything.. and I will miss you guys totally..
> 
> What do I do???


Hi Nina,
The scarf is gorgeous! What is involved in doing that? What do you use to paint on silk? And when it dries, is it colorfast? So beautiful!


----------



## trasara

Finally the tree is down, It always looks so bare when the decs come down.I have boxes all over the dinning room, Hubby is always glad to see them go back in the roof and stop cluttering his garage.


----------



## trasara

Bonnie did your daughter get her quilt in time for Christmas?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Finally the tree is down, It always looks so bare when the decs come down.I have boxes all over the dinning room, Hubby is always glad to see them go back in the roof and stop cluttering his garage.


Our tree is just starting to smell really delicious. Probably because it's drying out more, but the evergreen smell is so wonderful! I hate to think of taking it down. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Bonnie did your daughter get her quilt in time for Christmas?


Yes they did. It travelled really fast and sat under their tree about 2 weeks before Christmas! They loved it and Danny was already napping under it Christmas afternoon.


----------



## trasara

Leave it til it's really dried out! It's nice having the outside inside, sometimes I just pick a bit of something from the garden and put it in a vase it gives you one of those grateful moments.


----------



## trasara

It was so pretty I'm not suprised they love it. I found the baby blanket that my mum knitted for Jess when she was born when I was cleaning out my wardrobe it is in 3ply so it is very fine I forgot how beautiful it is.


----------



## knitgalore

There you go Bonnie. Another project for your etsy site. You can do it.....
And Nina, beautiful. Something new for you to enjoy. Did it really excite you? And Bon Voyage, God be with you and Kal. Love 'n stuff


----------



## knittingneedles

Thanks alberta,

The scarf is really pretty easy, when i get back i think i might try it again.

This is how you make it.

You buy these white silk scarves (about 2dollars a piece)

You have to make a frame, you place nails on the frame 

You thread long pieces of thread in places along the scarf and tie the threads on to the nails making sure to stretch the silk tighy.

Then you use a product called resist gel, which prevents the paint from bleeding, to outline the design, then you water color the design.

After you are done you cut the thread and wash the scarf in a vinegar solution to set the color and dissolve the resist gel, wash with woolite and u r done! 

Really easy. Try it! I'll get u the site to get the silk and paints. A little goes a long way.


----------



## knittingneedles

Oh i forgot, you use a projector to project the design onto the silk that you taped on the wall.

We went to officemax and printed the design on acetate paper.


----------



## trasara

It reminds me of the Batik I did on silk to make my Major work in Art when I did the HSC. You will look very stylish wearing your beautiful scarf on the deck of the ship.


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks for the information. Sounds like something I would like to try. Where do you look for the silk scarves? Do I need some kind of projector to screen the design?



knittingneedles said:


> Oh i forgot, you use a projector to project the design onto the silk that you taped on the wall.
> 
> We went to officemax and printed the design on acetate paper.


----------



## citynenanyc

Good morning ALL!! 

Nina, making the scarf looks so therapeutic! Very pretty! I may want to try that as well. 

Lovely tea set Tracy!


----------



## citynenanyc

Alberta! I wore your gloves today! THank you! IT's a freezig 23 degrees here! Brrrrrr!


----------



## debidoodle

Morning all. Just dropped Oliver the runaway cat off at the vets. He is having a little operation this morning. Should curb his wandering tendencies. :-o 
I'm heading to.Costco in a bit, then off to see dad. 
Love the scarf Nina! 
Y'all have a blessed day!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all cold day in Virginia. I am going to be busy this morning...doing the heel and then the flap. Hope everyone has a great day...will be back when I have finished. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc

Morning Deb and Bitsey! 


Do any of you know if the Sock Monster has a thing for hand knitted socks???? hehehehe


----------



## knittingneedles

Gonna get you guys the website for the silk scarf stuff. as soon as dil gets to her emails at work she will send it


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Nina! Are you ready??? OMG tomorrow right?! I'm so excited for you


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Leave it til it's really dried out! It's nice having the outside inside, sometimes I just pick a bit of something from the garden and put it in a vase it gives you one of those grateful moments.


Well, I hate to admit, but once it's dried out and we take it down, we break it up to use as fire starter in our fireplace. It's a sobering reminder of how fast a real tree can catch fire and burn your house down. They burn in a huge hot fireball. So it's always set up way across the room from the fireplace, too far for any sparks to fly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Painting on silk sounds like fun. I guess you can freehand it if you don't have a projector...


----------



## dissi

Good afternoon all

Heard from my baby sister this morning(the one who I knit the peach boleros for) Her MIL is in hospital, during the final stages of breast cancer  My sister has kept this from us all until now, bearing it all with just her husband. So can we add Lori Mendonca and her family to our prayer list? thank you. Ive just finished dolly mix no 2, and Im glad I started them now, because when they are ready to post I think my baby sis will need a little cheer, what a way to start a new year...

I hope everyone has a good day

Love Jo xx


----------



## Barbara Ann

Barbara Ann said:


> guess i'm cooking tonight. I don't want to go out in the rain. we were gonna go to Bambooz's tonight. they are doing the "chicken drop" and we wanted to see it. But if it's raining, it will be cold (on the beach) and rainy and we have to ride our bikes. No way will we be dry. I'll stay put. Hopefully they will do the chicken drop another night. I want to get pictures!


 :thumbup: The rain stopped and we ended up going out for dinner. Was nice to get out of the house! But no Chicken Drop. They will try to do it tonight.


----------



## tomilu

dissi said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Heard from my baby sister this morning(the one who I knit the peach boleros for) Her MIL is in hospital, during the final stages of breast cancer  My sister has kept this from us all until now, bearing it all with just her husband. So can we add Lori Mendonca and her family to our prayer list? thank you. I hope everyone has a good day
> Love Jo xx


Lori is added! 
I'm off to small group in our quilt guild today. We have a great time and bring almost anything to work on, not just quilting. There are just six of us and we are pretty close.
TTYL


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi Dissi, I hope God gives her peace of mind.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Dissi, she's on the prayer list. So is the rest of the family.


----------



## Barbara Ann

It's sunny here today! Yay! Very breezy, and a little cool. About 70! LOL I love it.


----------



## Barbara Ann

working on the foot part of my sock for my friend. It's pink as she is fighting cancer.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Nina, if I don't catch you online before you leave, have a wonderful trip. Blog as often as you can so I can be with you!


----------



## dissi

Nina have a wonderful and safe trip, just in case i dont get back here today xxxx


----------



## Bitsey

Yes Nina, have a winderful trip and will follow you on your blog. Still working on the heel flap in between doing laundry. So after lunch I will turn the heel...total silence then. Dissi my prayers go out to your family. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.simpleshoemaking.com/workshops.htm

He
re is the website for all the stuff you need for the project except the frame.

Thanks everyone! Will start tonight blogging.

Actually, i hope that everyone who needs our prays receive them and that God is listening and will make them all better! Will be on later need to repack everything!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, chicks, I have had my first baptism by fire on socks. Had to rip out 30 rows on the heel flap. I did it and re-captured the stitches. I thought I would pass out after doing that. I think I was holding my breath the entire time. From now on go slowly. Ahh. Bits. I had to tell someone.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i feel for you on that one. i hate it when i lose stitches or mess up, esp. on socks considering the yarn is so thin to work with. i'm glad you caught the stitches. i hope i get the heel okay when i get to it. i still have a full inch to go to make 7 inches on the leg cuff.


----------



## knittingneedles

I do it all the time, bits no fear! Just perfection!

I think bonnie called me ripout queen or something like that!

I cant beleive i have to finish the blanket on the ship, what a pain.

Well i am done packing, now kal has to get his act together and pack.

Later chickies


----------



## dissi

Thanks for all your prayers xxx sorry about the sock bits xxx Nina, the blanket will be loved xxx night ladies xx chat in the am x


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey
Tomorrow I am going to LYS to sign up for a sock class.
With the beginning help I got from Bonnie I hope it will be clear what I need to do. After you went to LYS you became a "knutty about socks" knitter. That is what I want. I have so much sock yarn, but I have to buy yarn from the shop. That is okay. I will be so involved I will be like our Barb. 
Socks, socks,socks!!



Bitsey said:


> Good morning all cold day in Virginia. I am going to be busy this morning...doing the heel and then the flap. Hope everyone has a great day...will be back when I have finished. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Heard from my baby sister this morning(the one who I knit the peach boleros for) Her MIL is in hospital, during the final stages of breast cancer  My sister has kept this from us all until now, bearing it all with just her husband. So can we add Lori Mendonca and her family to our prayer list? thank you. Ive just finished dolly mix no 2, and Im glad I started them now, because when they are ready to post I think my baby sis will need a little cheer, what a way to start a new year...
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day
> 
> Love Jo xx


Jo, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. I will certainly pray for them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.simpleshoemaking.com/workshops.htm
> 
> He
> re is the website for all the stuff you need for the project except the frame.


This can't be right... It's only shoemaking.

Nina, have a great cruise! I'll be looking forward to your blog posts... Thanks for taking us all along with you!


----------



## Barbara Ann

A beautiful day today. Sunny, breezy, a little cool. Had to put a sweater on. Mike and I took a ride around the island. Came back and had some lunch. then a walk and we got ice cream. Then ran into some friends and chit chatted for a while. I'll make dinner in a little while. Bambooze is having the chicken drop tonight, so we will eat dinner here and go down later for a beer (mike) or two and maybe an appetizer. I'm taking the camera to the chicken drop. It should be a riot!


----------



## trasara

Morning all it's 10 in the morning and hot already! It is going to be 40 degrees here today thats 104 to you guys. It's the first one this summer usually by now we have had days of the temps.
Ok Barb, What is a chicken drop I am imagining all sorts of things.
Dissi, so sorry to hear your families sad news I'm sure you sister will love the dolly mixtures you are making.


----------



## Barbara Ann

a chicken drop is kinda like a carribean style bingo. It's the only way I can give it a name. They have a large square board with 100 small numbered squares. You place a bet on a number. Once everyone has betted, they put a live chicken on the squares (it's fenced in) and which ever number the chicken shits on first....wins!


----------



## trasara

hahahahaha not what I was imagining! Are you going to bet?


----------



## Bitsey

The high school down here does that with a cow. I have never understoon betting on where a cow poops. But I sure hope you all have fun. Nina...gosh, you are going to be missed. Hurry home. Bits

Almost time for dinner and it is freezing down here. Going to be 18 degrees on the Va. coast. Yikes.


----------



## Barbara Ann

It's REALLY chilly here too. I'm actually cold! Tonight I will wear jeans and a sweat shirt. Yes, I'm that cold.

Mike will make a bet or two just for the fun of it. It's only a dollar (Belizian) to place a bet on a square. That's a US 50 cents! We are not betters or gamblers so I know it will be only once or twice that Mike places a bet.


----------



## Bitsey

Alberta, I am happy you are going. And it is only one skein of sock yarn. But that gets you in the door, and then after your lesson you can continue to go back. In fact my lys has 2 days a week after lunch a knit along....Just bring your knitting and sit around the table and chat and knit. They are fun. Plus you get to meet other people that are interested in the same things. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have to admit, I miss my LYS. so I browse around online! Gotta stop that too, I spent a small fortune at Webbs end of year sale. From Belize! And God only knows what Nina will find for me! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Although I was really good and did NOT buy any sock yarn at the sale.


----------



## trasara

Is Nina taking empty cases to fill with yarn???


----------



## Bitsey

I cannot wait to see what Nina finds. So what is happening with this knitted cuff? Barb are you and I the judges? Geez...I want a judge badge. You know to make it official. What about you Barb.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hmm...badges. We wil have to have Tania make them. She made the badges for the Rhinebeck fair when she and I went! LOL

I don't know if Nina is taking any empty cases, but I bet her cases will be full when she returns!!


----------



## Bitsey

Maybe that would be a good idea have Tania make them. Does she need yarn to do it? I can send her some if she does. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

Oh yeah!! throw out the clothes so there is room for yarn. Whoopie!! Barb, you are doing a great job telling us about Belize. Any prospects on property? Have a great evening everyone. I have been up since before 3 so I plan to hit the hay pretty early. Have fun everyone. Nina, have the best time!!Mortgage one of your kidneys if you run into great yarn bargains. LOLOLOL!! Maybe not a kidney. You'll think of something. Stay sweet. Will be joining you each blog, and likely will have something to comment. Love
Alberta


----------



## knitgalore

How is everyone doing thinking about your Valentine swap? I have a couple "little" things. They may be few in number, but will fill someones heart. Don't we have a fun group? I plan to make this just a fun thing, spend very little, and have a blast.


----------



## Barbara Ann

that's the idea of it all Alberta, just have fun. All of our swaps will be sent from the heart. 

As for property, we have looked at several very interesting spots. But not sure we are quite ready to buy. Mike and I have been doing A LOT of talking. Weighing our pros and cons. I think we may be better off in doing a "long term" rental to start out with. It would be well for us both that once we return home, we begin making the plans for our apartment. This way we have a place at home. Once the apartment is complete (we would build this on one of our current properties, the one where my sister is actually) we would put our house up for sale. When the house sold, we would invest into another rental property. A duplex or something like that. This would give us additional income to supplement our long term rental here on Caye Caulker. Long term rentals can be gotten fairly cheap by our terms. Once we have spent a few times here in 6 month intervals we would consider buying property and building a small home. In the meantime, I like the apartment we are in now. It's small and quaint and close enough to everything.


----------



## knitgalore

So Barb, sounds like you 2 are thinking this through. Can you take a long term lease on your quaint little apartment? You have friends there that would keep an eye on your apartment when you are back here. Your sweet, small place now has everything you seem to need. You even seemed comfy when it rained and you have to stay in. All you need is a place to knit, a place to have fun, a place where you can be with friends, and a place you love.....


----------



## knitgalore

Go into your profile and change location to Caye Caulker, Belize. You go girl!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

The apartment we are renting now is available for long term rental. I know the lady (Ilna) who owns it would love to rent to us on a long term basis. BUT, the apartment needs a few things. Right now I cook on a two burner electric hot plate. I would require a stove and oven. Just a small one, but needed. Also the water is on well water. It STINKS as in really smells bad. They have access to the town water supply, so I would require them to hook it up. Still can't drink the water no matter what. We buy purified water for drinking and cooking. It's cheap.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Barb, what is it sulfur water? We have very soft water living on the coast. Hard water tastes really good. I think also what you have to be careful of is the politics of the island. You know right now things seem good, but they can change in a heartbeat. Is Belize its own country or is it a territory of another country...and where do they earn their money? Those are all important questions for you all to think about. You know how the major city is unsafe. Important thiongs to consider before investing your hard earned money. Just a thought. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.simpleshoemaking.com/workshops.htm
> 
> He
> re is the website for all the stuff you need for the project except the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be right... It's only shoemaking.
> 
> Nina, have a great cruise! I'll be looking forward to your blog posts... Thanks for taking us all along with you!
Click to expand...

I have this tablet and i am learning how to cut and paste sorry. That was from another thread someone asked for soles...

I'll try again!


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, chicklets, heading off to my chair watch alittle tube. Check in later. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> Is Nina taking empty cases to fill with yarn???


Yes actually i am! Took one empty suitase


----------



## trasara

Are you all packed ready to go?


----------



## trasara

Barb sounds like you are putting alot of thought into this move.


----------



## knittingneedles

Basically, have to make one more small load of laundry and takeshowers pack shower stuff and thats it!

The site for the scarves is


Www.dharmatrading.com

Gonna start taking pix as soon as the car is packed up and tomorrow for sure!

Going to have dinner, later chickies!


----------



## trasara

Everyone is off to bed early tonight! The girls and I were going to catch a train and go out for the day but it is just going to be too hot. Staying home with the a/c is much more inviting, we can go out later in the week.


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi ladies...just in from the basketball game: )

adding your family to my prayers too, dissi...

barb...i am loving your updates on belize! please keep them going: )


----------



## onesoutherngal

okay, i am all caught up...so here it is...THE LIST!

(drum roll here...dedededededededededededededum)

Knit-a-cuffs contenders:

debidoodle
trasara
alberta
onesoutherngal
sewbiz
tomilu

judges:
debidoodle
trasara
trasaras
dd1
dd2
alberta
onesoutherngal
osgs dd
& niece
(and dont worry, my two will be brutally honest if they dont like mine, lol)
tomilu
sewbiz
bitsey
Barb
dissi
dissi dd
city




Did I miss anyone? i feel like i missed someone..


----------



## onesoutherngal

if you want to be added or subtracted...speak up quick: )

gotta go help dd finish a project..will check in later


----------



## Bitsey

Good night chicklets. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> a chicken drop is kinda like a carribean style bingo. It's the only way I can give it a name. They have a large square board with 100 small numbered squares. You place a bet on a number. Once everyone has betted, they put a live chicken on the squares (it's fenced in) and which ever number the chicken shits on first....wins!


Chicken roulette!! Ha! :lol:


----------



## maryrose

hi tracy, while you're hot over there, it's freezing over here. 11 degrees right now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Is Nina taking empty cases to fill with yarn???


In the shops on the ship, plus at every port-of-call, they have tote bags you can buy. Knowing her, she'll get it home! LOL.

I've just gotten done butchering another deer. Seth shot it Saturday before he went back to school. It's been curing in the fridge since then and was ready to cut up and freeze. I have a bunch now to take to a processor and have ground into venison burger. I use that stuff for chilis and spaghetti all winter... so good.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Although I was really good and did NOT buy any sock yarn at the sale.


Barb, yarn on sale is like money in the bank! If you got it for a great price, you can always sell later and break even if you change your mind about it, or trade it or give as gifts. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

My goofy pup is running up and down the house, playing some kind of game with her toy. He's a sea lion with a squeaker inside. His name is "Mr. Sealy". Sophie loves Mr. Sealy. Hilarious dog. When she has the toy in her mouth she literally PRANCES through the house like a Lipizan horse. She cracks us up.


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, i'll be a judge. although i believe you all will make them nice. if i made one it would be knit and purl. i don't have an imagination in that dept. right now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

OSG, I was just at the Quilting Board and clicked on an ad for party dresses. Looks like a good site for pagent dresses!
http://www.lightinthebox.com/index.php?main_page=products_category&cPath=2048&cName=special-occasion-dresses&litb_from=paid_adwords_display¤cy=USD&gclid=CLHVm9e2ta0CFUqb7Qod7kcTmw


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bits, it simply is NOT drinking water. It would make you very sick. Remember this is a third world country. It is it's own country, but third world. It used to be known as British Honduras.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, they are nice dresses. i think i better get to my sewing goals: aprons & curtains. but after i sew my hubby's work pant pocket with a piece of thin material to hand sew over it. looks good so far. plus the many knitting/crocheting things to do. wow! it got cold in my area. it's 9 degrees right now. i hope our car starts up tomorrow morning when he goes to work.


----------



## Barbara Ann

These are pics of little Brian I took today. I took him to the park for a bit so he could play.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, cute kid! looks like he having fun.


----------



## Barbara Ann

and pics of took of Nick and Consuela's family. Her Mother and Sisters with the kids are visiting from Toledo. (rainforest) Mom is dressed in her original Mayan Dress.


----------



## Barbara Ann

The Chicken Drop was a lot of fun. Lots of people were there.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, nice pictures your sharing.


----------



## maryrose

hi again, looks like a big giant bingo card.


----------



## Barbara Ann

And the winner is number 18! And the winner has to clean the chicken poop off of the board!


----------



## trasara

Was this before the poop or after? Did You win??? Is the little guy Brian the one who fell in the water he doesn't look any worse for wear.


----------



## trasara

Must have been posting same time as you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Brian's so cute! Is he the little fellow that fell into the water the other night?


----------



## trasara

Bonnie do you know how old sophie is is she still in the playful puppy stage?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Then it was free shots for all the loosers. I gave mine to Mike. Green Rum....hmmmm.......looks like chicken shit to me!


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> okay, i am all caught up...so here it is...THE LIST!
> 
> (drum roll here...dedededededededededededededum)
> 
> Knit-a-cuffs contenders:
> 
> debidoodle
> trasara
> alberta
> onesoutherngal
> sewbiz
> tomilu
> 
> judges:
> debidoodle
> trasara
> trasaras
> dd1
> dd2
> alberta
> onesoutherngal
> osgs dd
> & niece
> (and dont worry, my two will be brutally honest if they dont like mine, lol)
> tomilu
> sewbiz
> bitsey
> Barb
> dissi
> dissi dd
> city
> maryrose  (how could i forget MR???)
> 
> Did I miss anyone? i feel like i missed someone..


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yes, Brian is the little boy who fell in the water.


----------



## trasara

Got to agree there Barb are you sure they don't have a bunch of Chickens out the back producing that drink. Maybe that's the entertainment the locals watching the tourists drink that stuff!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

i want one of those, i need it after that monster project!

sewbiz...my dh just started processing his own venison...i bought the tenderizer home this week...we got the meat grinder in November..

the first batch was soso...but everyone has raved about his second batch...

as i don't eat it...i don't care as long as he cleans up after...


----------



## onesoutherngal

brian is such a cutie...no wonder his angels were working overtime...beautiful child


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> Got to agree there Barb are you sure they don't have a bunch of Chickens out the back producing that drink. Maybe that's the entertainment the locals watching the tourists drink that stuff!!


okay...maybe i will stick to my bowl of cereal instead  :shock: :shock:


----------



## onesoutherngal

chickens must be faster than cows....we stood for hours waiting beside a football field once....

raised a ton for the booster club tho...


----------



## Barbara Ann

We ended up having dinner at a side stand before we went to Bambooze for the chicken drop. We had gotten chicken fingers, fried rice. On the menu was "gibnut". some guy walked up to the window and ordered it. So I just had to ask. What is gibnut. OMG It's RAT! Considered the "Royal Rat". I even looked it up online. Google gibnut. Unbelievable. or should I say Unbelizable!


----------



## trasara

Sometimes I wish I liked the taste of alcohol as there are some days I think a stiff drink could be just what I need.


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to agree there Barb are you sure they don't have a bunch of Chickens out the back producing that drink. Maybe that's the entertainment the locals watching the tourists drink that stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> okay...maybe i will stick to my bowl of cereal instead  :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

 :shock: you and me both!


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Sometimes I wish I liked the taste of alcohol as there are some days I think a stiff drink could be just what I need.


 :thumbup: I know exactly what you mean. I could have had more than my share this past year. But, thank God, i do not like the taste and therefore am not a drinker.


----------



## trasara

Can't say I would want to try rat yuck! Did you watch him eat it?


----------



## onesoutherngal

off to bed...early duty....nite all...happy knitting...(we DO still knit amongst allthis adventure, right? lol...like i wouldnt trade my needles to be off in the tropics this cold winter night!!!)

be blessed all: )


----------



## trasara

Give me Chocolate any day!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> chickens must be faster than cows....we stood for hours waiting beside a football field once....
> 
> raised a ton for the booster club tho...


They actually shake the chicken before tossing it into the pen. Guess they figure it loosens things up?


----------



## trasara

Night OSG.


----------



## trasara

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> chickens must be faster than cows....we stood for hours waiting beside a football field once....
> 
> raised a ton for the booster club tho...
> 
> 
> 
> They actually shake the chicken before tossing it into the pen. Guess they figure it loosens things up?
Click to expand...

That sounds so funny I thought you were going to say before they cook it!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Can't say I would want to try rat yuck! Did you watch him eat it?


No, he got it to go. I don't think I would want to see it anyway. More than I can handle.


----------



## trasara

Not much turns my stomach but I think that would!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> off to bed...early duty....nite all...happy knitting...(we DO still knit amongst allthis adventure, right? lol...like i wouldnt trade my needles to be off in the tropics this cold winter night!!!)
> 
> be blessed all: )


I have my knitting with me. Almost done a sock, have another on another set of dpn's. Knitting right along here!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Well ladies, I hate to be a party pooper (hahaha) but I'm tired. Going to go to bed. Have a great night, a great day, and stay great.

Love yas bunches!


----------



## trasara

Barb what crochet pattern do you use for your dishcloths?


----------



## knittingneedles

So, osg you forgot me,but thats ok, i cant do it now anyways.

Not much difference between rat and possum, i believe.

And venisons a whole different ball game, butchering cant be fun! 
Not for me, thanks anyway!

Off to bed, big day tomorrow!

I will post as soon as i can!

Love you all, and miss you already!

Kisses and hugs!


----------



## trasara

Have a wonderful wonderful trip Nina!!!


----------



## dissi

Well a pair of my Birch needles came...the size 4mm ones...luckily they are what i need for the boleros...so Im off to start no 3  hopefully they will all be done for the end of next week so i can get them in the post 

Nina, really do have fun on your trip and we shall sit and wait for bleeps from our inboxes so we can follow where you go...


----------



## onesoutherngal

okay, i am all caught up...so here it is...THE LIST!

(drum roll here...dedededededededededededededum)

Knit-a-cuffs contenders:

debidoodle
trasara
alberta
onesoutherngal
sewbiz
tomilu

judges:
debidoodle
trasara
trasaras
dd1
dd2
alberta
onesoutherngal
osgs dd
& niece
(and dont worry, my two will be brutally honest if they dont like mine, lol)
tomilu
sewbiz
bitsey
Barb
dissi
dissi dd
city
maryrose (how could i forget MR???)
& Nina if available ; ).... Sorry nina, wasn't sure!




Did I miss anyone? i feel like i missed someone..


----------



## debidoodle

Morning.
Once again y'all were very busy last night.
Nina, have a wonderful trip! Can't wait to read your blog posts!
Barb, too much fun! We did that with a goat once when the kids were still in 4H. Good times!
The list looks great! I do wish everyone could participate, should be a blast!
I envy y'all the deers you got. With the drought we have been in for the past few years, they are few and far between down here.
Dissi, y'all are in my prayers. I'm so sorry.
Bits, that sucks about your socks. Hopefully you'll get them caught up today!
Maryrose, 11 is just too cold! Did you get snow?
Alberta! I missed your posting about your awesome Christmas. I'm so glad you got to visit with everyone.
City, how's Mia doing? Missing her mommy yet?
Good morning Tracey!!
Tomilou, what are you up to today?
I have no doubt I've left some one off the list myself! LOL!
Today is catch up day for me around here. Spent all day yesterday running allover the state it felt like. So need to get some things tended to here.
I'll be off and on a bit more today, off to jump in a shower!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, cold cold day in Virginia. I was amazed about the list...we have more judges than contenders. I think I will back out of judging with all of those folks...that would be hard to confer with all of those people.....don't see how that would work...Or do you just vote for 1,2,or 3? The person with the most votes wins? Ok, chicks off to the showers got the sock straightened out and have to re-knit all that I ripped out. Nina today is the day. Oh, we will miss you. Bits


----------



## trasara

Wow that was alot in one go Deb!


----------



## trasara

It's just after midnight here an I have just spent the last 3 hours ordering food and emailing lots of info to my old centre so they will be able to be restocked and ready to go on Tuesday when the kids come back, Monday is setting up day. I will be at my new centre I have peace of mind now that is all sorted I don't feel like I have left them high and dry.


----------



## trasara

Morning Bitsey sounds like it is a bit Brisk where you are. Do you think you will get snow?


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Tracy, no snow. Of course the house is warmer when it snows. The snow on the roof acts as insulation. Off to do my face and hair...do not want to scare folks.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Hey Tracy, no snow. Of course the house is warmer when it snows. The snow on the roof acts as insulation. Off to do my face and hair...do not want to scare folks.


Bits, you make me giggle. No way you can scare folks!

Good Morning Chicks with sticks. 
Nina, have a fabulous time. Missing you already!


----------



## Bitsey

Right now I am re-knitting the heel...bah. When do you leave for home Barb?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Bonnie do you know how old sophie is is she still in the playful puppy stage?


She's about 10 months old now... Was about 8 when she showed up at our house. Very playful!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish I liked the taste of alcohol as there are some days I think a stiff drink could be just what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I know exactly what you mean. I could have had more than my share this past year. But, thank God, i do not like the taste and therefore am not a drinker.
Click to expand...

They invented dacquris and margaritas for girls like you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> chickens must be faster than cows....we stood for hours waiting beside a football field once....
> 
> raised a ton for the booster club tho...
> 
> 
> 
> They actually shake the chicken before tossing it into the pen. Guess they figure it loosens things up?
Click to expand...

Chickens poop pretty often...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I was amazed about the list...we have more judges than contenders. I think I will back out of judging with all of those folks...that would be hard to confer with all of those people.....don't see how that would work...Or do you just vote for 1,2,or 3? The person with the most votes wins?


Bitsey, don't back out! The more voters, the better... It's not like we are vying for a prize, anyway. It's just for fun.

I hope I can fabricate the bracelet idea I have in my head.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

BON VOYAGE, NINA AND KAL!!! Have a wonderful time and talk to us often!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Right now I am re-knitting the heel...bah. When do you leave for home Barb?


we get back home on the 15th. very late. I guess it will really be the 16th, we get home about 1:30 AM!


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Barb what crochet pattern do you use for your dishcloths?


I'm just doing a single crochet. I chain 26, sc 25 for 25 rows, then do the crab stitch (reverse sc) all the way around the cloth. I like the way they look and feel.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bits, I don't think we will be consulting with each other to be judging the wristlets. I think we will just vote for our favorite and which ever one has the most votes, wins. So don't back out of judging. It will be fun. You are just picking your favorite one out of the group to be submitted.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish I liked the taste of alcohol as there are some days I think a stiff drink could be just what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I know exactly what you mean. I could have had more than my share this past year. But, thank God, i do not like the taste and therefore am not a drinker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They invented dacquris and margaritas for girls like you!
Click to expand...

I usually order these virgin style!
:shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> chickens must be faster than cows....we stood for hours waiting beside a football field once....
> 
> raised a ton for the booster club tho...
> 
> 
> 
> They actually shake the chicken before tossing it into the pen. Guess they figure it loosens things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chickens poop pretty often...
Click to expand...

I know, my dad raised chickens when I was a kid. We'd go gather the eggs each morning.


----------



## citynenanyc

Rise n shine! Its a bit brisk here today too!! 

This morning the dash read 15 degrees, my phone 11 and real feel was 0!! Verrrry cold!


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, just was not sure how it was going to w2ork...Ok, I am still in. Just let me know what to do. Good morning Tania....very cold. Ok, back to my knitting...will be glad when the re-knit is done.


----------



## maryrose

good late morning everyone. (almost noon). i'm sure all the wristlets will be nice. no, i didn't get any snow. i'm glad the car started this morning. and bitsey, you have a high goal of making all those socks. wow!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, chicks I have had to stop knitting...my left thumb was starting to go numb. Hopefully by tomorrow I will be a-ok. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i take lots of breaks with my knitting/crocheting.


----------



## dissi

I still havent used those new pins yet..went out and bought some safety pins and new scissors this morning, mine seem to have all gone walkabout in the house...Raichelle is taking the tree down tommoro, so no doubt, they will turn up when all the debris is away 

Good news is Lori is being allowed home today 

Thank you everyone for your prayers xxx


----------



## citynenanyc

Hey Maryrose.... is your car due for a new battery? If it is... good, if not, you should consider looking into a battery that has a high number of Cold Cranking Amps (CCA).


----------



## maryrose

hi, city, our battery is good yet, but i'll keep that one you mentioned in mind.


----------



## tomilu

Good afternoon from sunny Kansas where it is actually in the 50s today. I spent most of the morning working on a machine embroidery design for a tea towel. While the machine is running, I got caught up on my Bible reading. Then DH and I went to Wally World to get a few things. Today is his 73rd birthday, but he doesn't want to do anything special. Now I need to finish up the embroidery design and then I'm gonna knit.
tomilu


----------



## trasara

Morning everyone! Sounds a bit cold over there. I have been to visit Ninas blog she is on her way.
Was going to an animal park today with my dd and god daughter who is 7 I hoping to get some good photos for you all but the little one has a gastro bug so that will have to postponed to another day.


----------



## trasara

looks like I have missed you all!


----------



## Bitsey

Chicklets, I am getting dinner ready and I am going to say good night. I am not going on the computer the rest of the night...I want to save my wrist and my thumb. Have a good evening and will chat in the am. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi ladies...just feeling tired and run down...so may not be in so much tonite...

loving my virtual tours of belize and the cruise departure: )

later...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Ladies. I haven't started dinner yet. We are having shrimp in garlic butter, and pasta gorgonzola. I love gorgonzola cheese. 

Had a good lazy day today. I sat with Roserio (Rosie) at beach side. She sells her craft items there. Shells, things made from shells, beading, blankets, woven items. All things her family and she make. Rosie is Nick's daughter, little Brian's Mom. Anyway, I'm teaching her to crochet. She wants to learn how to make the dishcloths. I think she's going to catch on quickly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am re-knitting the heel...bah. When do you leave for home Barb?
> 
> 
> 
> we get back home on the 15th. very late. I guess it will really be the 16th, we get home about 1:30 AM!
Click to expand...

You have nearly 2 weeks left, woo hoo!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> I still havent used those new pins yet..went out and bought some safety pins and new scissors this morning, mine seem to have all gone walkabout in the house...Raichelle is taking the tree down tommoro, so no doubt, they will turn up when all the debris is away
> 
> Good news is Lori is being allowed home today
> 
> Thank you everyone for your prayers xxx


That is good news! Much better for everyone...


----------



## trasara

What a lazy day I am having yet again....


----------



## trasara

Thanks for the crochet instructions Barb I am thinking I may do that next.Do they clean as well?


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Thanks for the crochet instructions Barb I am thinking I may do that next.Do they clean as well?


Yes, they are very "nubby". I love them. And they are fast making.


----------



## trasara

Thanks so many ideas so little time!!


----------



## trasara

Thanks Barb for the tips on crocheting a dishcloth it was so quick done in 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## tomilu

Good morning, Chicks! I am up but not totally alert yet, lol. Haven't decided what to work on today. Have to pay bills and get some housework done first thing. But first I shall play some online games and wake up the brain.


----------



## debidoodle

Tomilou good morning. Been up since 4 arguing with my sweater I'm making. Had to tink back four rows due to missing an increase.
Have a Real Estate inspector coming by this morning. We are.selling this place in the next year, so figured we would get the inspection done now and do any repairs prior to listing it.
Off to the shower!


----------



## dissi

Good afternoon ladies...have done the 2 fronts for dolly mix no 3...still not used the new pins...i figure i will use them with the bamboo yarn i purchased before christmas...with my swap partner in mind, just need to find the right pattern 

Hope everyone is having a good day xx

Love Jo xx


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning Tomilu and all... (Tommie is the only one online right now-- I'm usually all alone!) Having coffee and checking in on you all. 

Well, Nina is off on the Big Adventure! Blogging is amazing-- like going along with her. I imagine her sitting down to a lovely Eggs Benedict in the ship dining room. That's what I'd be doing! 

And Barb is doing a super job of keeping us all up to date in Belize!

I have an uninspiring knitting project, just a small accessory for the lady I do knitting work for. So instead I'm working on some new things for my Etsy shop. I am also getting ready to make the surprise I am making for my swap partner. I knew what I wanted to make but think I have just figured out what colors she might like.

We haven't heard much from Tania. I hope it's because she is out having a great time with friends after work, while Miss Mia is away visiting... Live it up, Tania! (While you can...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Deb, good luck with the house inspection!

Jo, have fun with your little sweater. Hope to see a picture when it goes together. What kind of needles are you using? Metal, bamboo?

And Tommie, what online games do you like?


----------



## tomilu

Sewbizgirl said:


> And Tommie, what online games do you like?


I play on Pogo. Canasta, Majhong, Hearts, Solitaire and some others occasionally. Right now Solitaire Dimensions on Pogo is trying to eat my lunch. Seems like my eyes don't like the game and you have to move fast.
Don't know if I shall get much knitting done today. Have researched cuff patterns but not decided on one yet. 
Never thought about this, but saw a cute cowl for a little dog on ravelry. May have to make one for my Italian Grayhound-wouldn't that be cute!


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, for new yrs. eve, we played some games. yahtzee, and a game called "dice". and spoons. but as usual, that evening went fast. i'm finally done hand sewing a pocket over the old pocket on my hubby's work pants. now back to the curtain & apron sewing......


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tomilu said:


> Never thought about this, but saw a cute cowl for a little dog on ravelry. May have to make one for my Italian Grayhound-wouldn't that be cute!


Should be cute if the dog doesn't mind it... Little cropped sweaters with turtlenecks looks so cute on those dogs!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi everyone, for new yrs. eve, we played some games. yahtzee, and a game called "dice". and spoons. but as usual, that evening went fast. i'm finally done hand sewing a pocket over the old pocket on my hubby's work pants. now back to the curtain & apron sewing......


Hi Maryrose, you remind me to get off the computer and get back to my sewing! I can get really distracted online, especially on this site.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, it's been freezing up here, very cold in my house. we have to save up for more oil. (we still have some but we have to conserve). i've been wearing a hat in my home. i didn't feel well yesterday. the temps went up to 30 so i feel better than i did. i can't wait til spring. oh,i'll be working on my sewing. i'll show some when i get a little started.


----------



## dissi

Im using ordainary metal pins right now, but my birch wood ones came the other day....am itching to use them, but want to save them for something special....which is where that wonderful bamboo yarn comes in....just need to find a pattern...have an idea...maybe will just stick to that...

off to press best blues, for first night back at cadets after winter break...the kids went back on monday but to me it was a bank holiday 

speak to you all when we get back xxx


----------



## knitgalore

Has anybody gotten Nina's blog today? I just got a blank page.


----------



## trasara

Morning all! Gee it is quiet here at the resort not even a whole page to catch up on. I had a lovely relaxing evening last night as I finally got all my cleaning done in the afternoon an could just sit an knit after dinner. I finished a dishcloth I was working on amd quickly crocheted one it was so fast compared to knitting. Had to try wearing my brace while croceting so that my wrist was supported I have a DR's Appoint this afternoon hopefully I can get some scans done so I know how to treat it properly.


----------



## trasara

Hi just checked out Nina's blog . Alberta all was ok when I did.


----------



## dissi

Was ok for me too x didnt manage to get pics taken tonite, maybe next thursday


----------



## trasara

I have been online with a book company that I buy my ebooks from trying to sort out why my books won't sync . It's not my ereader but their websites problem but as usual they send you all round the world to each department before they will get to the right one! have just wasted a week emailing backward and forward with the ereader customercare in the US but I knew it wasn't a problem with the actual ereader.


----------



## knitgalore

Tracy, I am having the same problem. I paid for a book and their record say it was delivered, but I never got it. And customer service was no help. I am ready to call a store, but I don't think they will know anything. I got it for Chrisatmas, and did download a collection on Sunday, so I know the reader is okay. I went to Facebook page, but that didn't help. My son gave it to me for Christmas and I don't want to tell him i am having a problem. Oh, woe is me.



trasara said:


> I have been online with a book company that I buy my ebooks from trying to sort out why my books won't sync . It's not my ereader but their websites problem but as usual they send you all round the world to each department before they will get to the right one! have just wasted a week emailing backward and forward with the ereader customercare in the US but I knew it wasn't a problem with the actual ereader.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi ladies,

Alberta, Nina says to click on the blog gray screen and a picture will come up. I am having trouble with it too, so I have just been going to the blog online when I get an email notification.

What a life, on that cruise ship! I could get real used to just knitting and playing and being fed the best food for 68 days!!! And being carried from one wonderful place to another... Nina is so lucky!

I have spent the whole day cutting out stuff to put in my etsy shop! The cutting takes no time at all, but pulling the right fabrics and putting good combos together takes forever... Alberta, I used a lot of the scrapbags we bought. I feel good about finally doing something with all of that. Still have a ton of it left, too. I bought 4 of those!

Luke is house-sitting the lodge where he works, while the owners are in Italy. It's got a 9 chair theater, so after dinner I'm going over there to watch a movie with Luke. May even hop into the hot tub if I'm not too tired. It would feel so great on sore muscles.

Hope you all have a nice night!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Tracy, I am having the same problem. I paid for a book and their record say it was delivered, but I never got it. And customer service was no help. I am ready to call a store, but I don't think they will know anything. I got it for Chrisatmas, and did download a collection on Sunday, so I know the reader is okay. I went to Facebook page, but that didn't help. My son gave it to me for Christmas and I don't want to tell him i am having a problem. Oh, woe is me.
> 
> 
> 
> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been online with a book company that I buy my ebooks from trying to sort out why my books won't sync . It's not my ereader but their websites problem but as usual they send you all round the world to each department before they will get to the right one! have just wasted a week emailing backward and forward with the ereader customercare in the US but I knew it wasn't a problem with the actual ereader.
Click to expand...

You need to go ahead and put your son on it... He'll probably get some results!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Chicks with Sticks. Been a busy day today. I got Nina's blog, I'm actually jealous! She's gonna have a blast! 68 days of knitting and cruise fun! Whoohoo!

I'm cooking dinner right now. Mashed potatoes and sausage w/peppers and onions. Wanted something different from seafood and beans/rice.


----------



## Barbara Ann

In a little while we are meeting up with a group of friends (old timers like us) going to a bar for old time rock n roll night. One of the friends, Scott, plays guitar in the band that is playing there. He's originally from the US, and is our age, so it will be our rock n roll instead of caribbean music. What a change that will be! LOL


----------



## knitgalore

Bonnie, I have just been to the greatest quilt guild meeting tonight. And next Thursday we are having a workshop where we will learn to make 4 way placemats. I thought some of that fabric would be perfect for them. And then when the meeting was over a group of ladies came and asked about knitting. Well, Next Wednesday we will meet in the clubhouse here on the complex. I had wanted to start one in the library, but this will be so much better.
I will try to click on the blog and try to get it to come in. Everybody else seems to have gotten it. Send me the URL and I will go directly there like you say. 
So what are you making for the etsy shop? Is it expensive to have an etsy shop?
So enjoy the movie. I saw The Help this morning, and thought about you. Have you seen it? It is set in Mississippi. We have a free movie once a month. Of course I don't go every time, but it is free coffee and donuts, and a movie. 2 of the ladies who went with us won door prizes.
Okay, later chickie.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> In a little while we are meeting up with a group of friends (old timers like us) going to a bar for old time rock n roll night. One of the friends, Scott, plays guitar in the band that is playing there. He's originally from the US, and is our age, so it will be our rock n roll instead of caribbean music. What a change that will be! LOL


Sounds like fun Barb... sorry I missed you when you were on!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, I have just been to the greatest quilt guild meeting tonight. And next Thursday we are having a workshop where we will learn to make 4 way placemats. I thought some of that fabric would be perfect for them. And then when the meeting was over a group of ladies came and asked about knitting. Well, Next Wednesday we will meet in the clubhouse here on the complex. I had wanted to start one in the library, but this will be so much better.
> I will try to click on the blog and try to get it to come in. Everybody else seems to have gotten it. Send me the URL and I will go directly there like you say.
> So what are you making for the etsy shop? Is it expensive to have an etsy shop?
> So enjoy the movie. I saw The Help this morning, and thought about you. Have you seen it? It is set in Mississippi. We have a free movie once a month. Of course I don't go every time, but it is free coffee and donuts, and a movie. 2 of the ladies who went with us won door prizes.
> Okay, later chickie.


Hi Alberta,
I cut out some straight and circular needle cases. I would love to list a few quilts, too, as you suggested. I will be working on that soon. And maybe some casserole carriers like the one I made you. Since my sewing job didn't pan out to be worthwhile I need to do more with my Etsy shop.

It's free to have a shop on Etsy. It's only 20 cents per item, listing fee, and that's good for a few months. If something sells they charge you a small percentage of the sale. Then Paypal will also charge a percentage, so you have to add that on to what you need to get. Otherwise all these little charges eat up your profit.

I did see The Help when it came out. The girl who wrote it, Kathryn Stockett, is good friends with the daughter of a good friend of mine. I'm happy for her success. Just not sure we needed to stir the racial pot any more at this time in our country... The movie was good and was shot right in Jackson. I didn't live here in the 60's, but I can tell you not all white people were evil and underpaid their help, and not all black people were saintly. Most white people couldn't afford "help"... only the wealthiest families who lived in the few wealthy areas they showed in the movie. The movie is a bit skewed. But a good story...


----------



## trasara

wow, this has to be the quietest day here at the resort in quite a while!
Bitsey I hope your hands are ok and that the cold didn't get hold of you? It's not like you to not pop in.
No OSG either!or Tanya !! Hope you are all well!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning ladies!... I am well, just swamped!

Hope to pop in later: )


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, still off knitting for today, and computer. Check in later. B


----------



## tomilu

Good morning, girls! Haven't gotten awake enough to figure out what I shall do today. Talk to you after coffee!!


----------



## knitgalore

Hello all,
It has been pretty quiet here today. I thought when the holidays were over we would get chatty again.
Bonnie, maybe start out with baby quilts. They go fast, and we always need baby things. I am off to the LYS to sign up for a class and pick out my yarn. There is some work at home. I am taking a 2 class sock class. Starts Jan.21st but we have to be done as far as the heel turn, which is what I need help with. I have a stash full of sock yarn, but I have to buy from her for the class. Not sure if I will do the class for the doggie jacket. I am sure I could figure that out with a little help from my friends!! Back later. Everyone have a good day.

Hey, could someone forward Nina's blog from yesterday? Thanks.


----------



## knitgalore

Morning Tommi, Have you decided what's up for you today??



tomilu said:


> Good morning, girls! Haven't gotten awake enough to figure out what I shall do today. Talk to you after coffee!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Bonnie, maybe start out with baby quilts. They go fast, and we always need baby things.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. It usually takes a long time for anything to sell on Etsy, because the place is so big and there's so much competition... years... A quilt is a pretty big outlay of money in fabrics and also time, so I will start out small and see what happens.



knitgalore said:


> I am off to the LYS to sign up for a class and pick out my yarn. There is some work at home. I am taking a 2 class sock class. Starts Jan.21st but we have to be done as far as the heel turn, which is what I need help with.


You will have fun with that class. Is it top down socks? Dpn or circs, or one circ aka, magic loop? Only two classes is pretty ambitious... most of the work is going to be done out of class. When I taught beginner socks in a shop, I did it in three classes, as most of the women hadn't knit on dpns before. Class 1 was just learning how to cast on, on dpns, and then getting comfortable doing the ribbing around on the dpns. Their homework was to complete the cuff and heel flap, which I demonstrated and explained before they left. Class 2 was doing the actual heel turn together, and then beginning the gusset decreases. This is the most intense of the three classes. Their homework was to complete the gusset decreases and continue knitting the foot to where the toe would begin (roughly 2" from the end of the foot). Then class 3 was doing the toe decs together and learning the 3 needle bindoff. Voila! A sock!

It was funny how a few women, once paying for their spot in the class and buying materials, would think they could show up late for class, or leave early, or skip one altogether and just be fine... HA, HA, HA... not with socks!


----------



## tomilu

knitgalore said:


> Morning Tommi, Have you decided what's up for you today??
> 
> Well, I think I need to do laundry and mop the kitchen floor. After that, some sewing and finish up the day with knitting. It is going to be a beautiful day so I might take some time to sit on the patio with the feral cats.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks.
First off, the bar thing last night, not my scene. Mike and I only stayed a very short time. Too smoky for me. Everyone in there was smoking like a smoke stack, I couldn't breathe. So we left.

As for the socks, Bonnie, I don't know how to do the three needle bind off. Is it easier than the Kirchner stitch? That's what I've been doing. Yes, I get myself all screwed up sometimes, but I just push through it!


----------



## Barbara Ann

My class at Webs starts the Sunday after we return. So Saturday I will have to go and get the yarn I need for the class. Shopping at my favorite LYS just days after returning home...I don't know if I can stand it! LOL

I'm taking stitches:colors. That's what the class is called.

http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/B9D2EB89-E7F6-4F89-8947-12605F2C427D/productID/312D0693-AABC-4D21-B3CA-DFDEAC36C06C/?green=1bbff800-cb0b-6e599d-49df-b38b90151353


----------



## Barbara Ann

This will all be new to me!


----------



## dissi

Ive done a couple of rounds on the baby afghan, and started the sleeve for my third dolly mix bolero. Tonite is a staff meeting, to talk about an upcoming drill competition (I will take pics of my cadets for you on that day...it is a big event in the district) and then our annual boat work week in Port Talbot...just to get dates fixed, and transport arranged etc. Hopefully will be done for 9.30 and sat on my couch to finish the sleeve...

Have a good afternoon peeps xxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Chicks with Sticks.
> First off, the bar thing last night, not my scene. Mike and I only stayed a very short time. Too smoky for me. Everyone in there was smoking like a smoke stack, I couldn't breathe. So we left.
> 
> As for the socks, Bonnie, I don't know how to do the three needle bind off. Is it easier than the Kirchner stitch? That's what I've been doing. Yes, I get myself all screwed up sometimes, but I just push through it!


Yeah, it's easier. And it give a little stability to the toe, extra strength. I like it.

When you get your toe decreased down to the final number (8 on top and 8 on bottom?, or 4 sts per needle?) then gently work the entire sock inside out, through the hole you have left in the toe. It will go, a little at a time. When it's inside out, put all the top sts on one needle and all the bottom sts on another-- only 2 needles-- and hold them together, parallel, like one needle. With a third needle, knit the first st from each of the left hand needles *together as tho they were one st.* Then do that again. Bind off the first right hand st over the second right hand st. Then knit the next two left hand sts together as one again, and bind off the first right hand st over the one you just knit.

You continue to knit the left hand sts with one from each needles as one st, and every time you have two on the right hand needle you bind off the first over the second, like regular binding off. When you get to the end of all the sts and all are bound off, you have closed the toe in a neat little seam. Don't do this too tightly, as with any bind off it needs to be a bit loose or it will pull.

Here is a good visual:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=sock+three+needle+bind+off&view=detail&mid=8FA3619D8F470D15AB3D8FA3619D8F470D15AB3D&first=0&FORM=LKVR2


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just learned after knitting with sewbiz's sock pattern that the 3 needle bind-off is way easier than doing the kitchener stitch.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hey City!! Did you see this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53098-1.html

The Vogue Knitting Live even will be happening again in NYC-- SOON! Workshops, etc. If nothing else, you can go to the market and SHOP!

Wish I could go...


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. that cold spell passed. i'm glad it's back to 40 degrees. i have to watch my oil so if it stays at 5 degrees, it will get used up faster. (even though i'm starting to save up for another 100 gallons).i'm going to joann's today to look around & use my 40% coupon. last nite i was knitting my hubby's sock and crocheting some things. i'm going to look at my sewing things now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. that cold spell passed. i'm glad it's back to 40 degrees. i have to watch my oil so if it stays at 5 degrees, it will get used up faster. (even though i'm starting to save up for another 100 gallons).i'm going to joann's today to look around & use my 40% coupon. last nite i was knitting my hubby's sock and crocheting some things. i'm going to look at my sewing things now.


Hi Maryrose,
Our temps are back up to pleasant again, 50's... Just got my electricity bill and the bill was up $80 over the month before, and we have been burning firewood! I don't understand that at all. The heat just hasn't come on that much. :evil: :evil: :evil: MAD.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, wow, that is something how it could still be cold. i guess our ages causes us to feel colder. i know i'm 48, but my body has changed 2 yrs. ago where i feel cold at times. when i was my son's age, nothing bothered me.


----------



## knitgalore

Amen to that. Okay, went to the LYS and have to have the ribbing done by first class. They are top down, on DPN's. Done in worsted weight, and I already have an inch or so on my needles. Goes fast in worsted weight. We have to have the 8 inch cuff done by the first class. They sure look big, but guage was right, and they are womens medium. I picked out a self striping washable wool blend. I will keep you posted.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, maybe start out with baby quilts. They go fast, and we always need baby things.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. It usually takes a long time for anything to sell on Etsy, because the place is so big and there's so much competition... years... A quilt is a pretty big outlay of money in fabrics and also time, so I will start out small and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to the LYS to sign up for a class and pick out my yarn. There is some work at home. I am taking a 2 class sock class. Starts Jan.21st but we have to be done as far as the heel turn, which is what I need help with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have fun with that class. Is it top down socks? Dpn or circs, or one circ aka, magic loop? Only two classes is pretty ambitious... most of the work is going to be done out of class. When I taught beginner socks in a shop, I did it in three classes, as most of the women hadn't knit on dpns before. Class 1 was just learning how to cast on, on dpns, and then getting comfortable doing the ribbing around on the dpns. Their homework was to complete the cuff and heel flap, which I demonstrated and explained before they left. Class 2 was doing the actual heel turn together, and then beginning the gusset decreases. This is the most intense of the three classes. Their homework was to complete the gusset decreases and continue knitting the foot to where the toe would begin (roughly 2" from the end of the foot). Then class 3 was doing the toe decs together and learning the 3 needle bindoff. Voila! A sock!
> 
> It was funny how a few women, once paying for their spot in the class and buying materials, would think they could show up late for class, or leave early, or skip one altogether and just be fine... HA, HA, HA... not with socks!
Click to expand...


----------



## knitgalore

Bonnie, look to see if this was an actual reading or an estimate. They just think we all use more now so they just estimate. Last year I was gone all winter, and got a huge bill. But when they caught up I didn't have to pat for about a month.



Sewbizgirl said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. that cold spell passed. i'm glad it's back to 40 degrees. i have to watch my oil so if it stays at 5 degrees, it will get used up faster. (even though i'm starting to save up for another 100 gallons).i'm going to joann's today to look around & use my 40% coupon. last nite i was knitting my hubby's sock and crocheting some things. i'm going to look at my sewing things now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maryrose,
> Our temps are back up to pleasant again, 50's... Just got my electricity bill and the bill was up $80 over the month before, and we have been burning firewood! I don't understand that at all. The heat just hasn't come on that much. :evil: :evil: :evil: MAD.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Amen to that. Okay, went to the LYS and have to have the ribbing done by first class. They are top down, on DPN's. Done in worsted weight, and I already have an inch or so on my needles. Goes fast in worsted weight. We have to have the 8 inch cuff done by the first class. They sure look big, but guage was right, and they are womens medium. I picked out a self striping washable wool blend. I will keep you posted.


Yes, they will be really quick socks in worsted weight. That is good to learn on if you haven't done socks before. They will make nice thick house socks, too. Or socks for a big pair of boots.

I'm sure the heel turn and gussets will all make sense once someone is there to show you and explain in person. It will all "click" and the little lightbulb will come on!

I'm trying to push myself to get the needlecases done today. I finished all the circular cases, now I'm on the straights... more sewing on those. Then tomorrow I'd like to move on to something else, like quilts. Actually I think we will be hauling firewood tomorrow... we'll see.


----------



## trasara

As for the socks, Bonnie, I don't know how to do the three needle bind off. Is it easier than the Kirchner stitch? That's what I've been doing. 
I agree I think the 3 needle bind off is neater and gives a comfortable fit.

Morning all! It's a beautiful sunny Saturday and I am off to a friends candle party. I love to have beautiful smelling candles burning although Hubby often asks who died lol. I got started on a little something for my swap partner last night and am still thinking about the cuff competition.


----------



## debidoodle

Hi all. Bad few days with mom. Hope all is well for everyone. I'll hopefully have a bit of time to spend with yall tomorrow.
Take care.


----------



## trasara

Take care Deb!
My daughter has had a throat infection and now has the most revolting cough that has just gone alnight for the last 2 nights does anyone have any remedies that work.


----------



## dissi

Fresh lemon, honey in warm water....i just do what i think is best, think it is a tsp...ex would add whiskey, but i dont use it.

The staff meeting went ok, am going to get a set of unit keys...Ive been there over 4 years lol and its taken this long...never mind, up and at `em

I finished the sleeve so will do the sewing up and edging tommoro...then i will post a pic of everything ive done this year so far... apart from the afghan, as it is no where near completed

I too worked on something for my swap pal....didnt quite work as i wanted it to...but nothing ventured and so on...

 off to read ninas post xx

Night all xx love n other stuff


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi ladies!

i am back.....trying to catch up


----------



## onesoutherngal

dissi said:


> Fresh lemon, honey in warm water....i just do what i think is best, think it is a tsp...ex would add whiskey, but i dont use it.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> gargle with warm salt water to reduce throat inflamation
> 
> lots of decaffinated fluids .... and firm thumps on the back to help break up mucus every so often...also boil a pot of water or soup if you don't have a humidifier if the heat you are using is drying the air


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Chicks with Sticks.
> First off, the bar thing last night, not my scene. Mike and I only stayed a very short time. Too smoky for me. Everyone in there was smoking like a smoke stack, I couldn't breathe. So we left.
> 
> As for the socks, Bonnie, I don't know how to do the three needle bind off. Is it easier than the Kirchner stitch? That's what I've been doing. Yes, I get myself all screwed up sometimes, but I just push through it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's easier. And it give a little stability to the toe, extra strength. I like it.
> 
> When you get your toe decreased down to the final number (8 on top and 8 on bottom?, or 4 sts per needle?) then gently work the entire sock inside out, through the hole you have left in the toe. It will go, a little at a time. When it's inside out, put all the top sts on one needle and all the bottom sts on another-- only 2 needles-- and hold them together, parallel, like one needle. With a third needle, knit the first st from each of the left hand needles *together as tho they were one st.* Then do that again. Bind off the first right hand st over the second right hand st. Then knit the next two left hand sts together as one again, and bind off the first right hand st over the one you just knit.
> 
> You continue to knit the left hand sts with one from each needles as one st, and every time you have two on the right hand needle you bind off the first over the second, like regular binding off. When you get to the end of all the sts and all are bound off, you have closed the toe in a neat little seam. Don't do this too tightly, as with any bind off it needs to be a bit loose or it will pull.
> 
> Here is a good visual:
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=sock+three+needle+bind+off&view=detail&mid=8FA3619D8F470D15AB3D8FA3619D8F470D15AB3D&first=0&FORM=LKVR2
Click to expand...

its so easy...i can do it, lol...funny how something so simple looks complex in words: )....

it really is easy to do


----------



## Barbara Ann

I can see it's easy. I'm going to use it on Mike's socks! Whoohoo!

I also asked Mike if I can get a set of Signature stilettos dpn's. He watched the video when I did! He said sure baby! LOL Of course I didn't tell him how much they were!!!!! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal

so today, after a looooonnnnnnnnnnnng day, i finally made it home for the weekend...and realized i had left my purse in my classroom!

so, i had to drive 35 miles back to the school, find someone with a key and a security code to let me back in the building!

ugh!!!

what a end to a rough week...


----------



## Barbara Ann

We are going out to dinner tonight. Bambooz's is doing the Chicken Drop again. We are going to go! Too much fun.


----------



## trasara

Thanks for the tips I'm off out for a bit will see who is around later.


----------



## Barbara Ann

ok ladies. Will chat tomorrow. 

Goodnight!


----------



## trasara

Don't drink the green stuff!!


----------



## trasara

Hi I'm back, bought some candles all stocked up again for a while. Quiet afternoon am going to sit with DD and knit while watching Dr who.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

debidoodle said:


> Hi all. Bad few days with mom. Hope all is well for everyone. I'll hopefully have a bit of time to spend with yall tomorrow.
> Take care.


Deb, so sorry... Hope she is better tomorrow.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> I too worked on something for my swap pal....didnt quite work as i wanted it to...but nothing ventured and so on...


I worked some more on my swap pal gift today, and got it finished! Hope my dear swap pal likes it. I think she can use it!

Also nearly finished the other sewing I was doing... just a little more to finish up tomorrow and I can move on to something else.

Knitting? What's that? ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> so today, after a looooonnnnnnnnnnnng day, i finally made it home for the weekend...and realized i had left my purse in my classroom!
> 
> so, i had to drive 35 miles back to the school, find someone with a key and a security code to let me back in the building!
> 
> ugh!!!
> 
> what a end to a rough week...


Bummer about your purse! I would have been really tempted to just leave it there until Monday. How did you have keys to drive home without your purse? :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> We are going out to dinner tonight. Bambooz's is doing the Chicken Drop again. We are going to go! Too much fun.


Maybe you will win tonight!


----------



## trasara

How long does it take to drive 35 miles... I only know kilometres.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I got a little surprise from Tracy in the mail today! Thank you, Tracy!! My mouth tingled all day...

And Christmas also arrived from my daughter and son-in-law in England. Audrey was distressed that her box didn't arrive in time for Christmas. Nearly two weeks after... she couldn't believe it. She sent me YARN and a pair of cute earrings, gifts for everyone and some English dog treats for Sophie! The dog treats STINK so of course Sophie loves them like crazy!

It was fun to put our packages under the tree and then open them. (Yes, the tree is still up...)

Audrey gave me 6 balls of Rowan Purelife Organic Wool, natually dyed. It's about 800 yards total, of dk weight wool. Nice and soft. I'll have to figure out what to make with it...

She also sent two hanks of beautiful Louisa Harding wool/silk mixture in a gorgeous dark red. It will make something amazing to wear around my neck! I think she bought my yarns at that Black Sheep shop, Jo...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> How long does it take to drive 35 miles... I only know kilometres.


Probably at least half an hour... We drive 60 per hour when we are driving fast. Poor OSG... aggravating. She needs a weekend.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> How long does it take to drive 35 miles... I only know kilometres.


Probably at least half an hour... We drive 60 per hour when we are driving fast. Poor OSG... aggravating. She needs a weekend.

Boy it's quiet in here... Where the heck is Susan these days? I hope Tania is enjoying some "me" time with Mia away... And what's Tommie doing today?

Oh where have all our chatterboxes gone?..

Guess I'll wander off and see if there's any news from the cruise ship.

Goodnight, Tracy!


----------



## trasara

night Bonnie!


----------



## trasara

How annoying OSG!! I went to the mall as you would call it last Sunday to get some nice steak for hubbies new BBQ. when I got home i realised that I was fiddling with my bags and left the steak on the counter, But I only had a ten minute drive to go back and get it. I was so annoyed with myself.


----------



## trasara

Glad you enjoted the loolies Bonnie. Your gifts from your daughter sound lovely you will have to pot a photo of this lovely yarn.


----------



## onesoutherngal

trasara said:


> How long does it take to drive 35 miles... I only know kilometres.


About a mile a minute.... Barring realigned and traffic...

& I had my keys in my hand when another teacher stopped by for some help... Got distracted and walked off without it!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Dress shopping today... Maybe I will have fun pix!


----------



## tomilu

Mornin' ladies. Had to take out about 25 rows on a shrug last night. Wah! Sometimes you just can't fix a dumb mistake. I shall catch up and finish said object today. Gotta get some coffee! Later.


----------



## trasara

Morning I'm just off to bed I have just spent an hour undoing about 2 inches of my secret swap project and it is one of those yarns that are difficult to undo.....
Have a great day everyone,


----------



## onesoutherngal

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it take to drive 35 miles... I only know kilometres.
> 
> 
> 
> About a mile a minute.... Barring realigned and traffic...
> 
> & I had my keys in my hand when another teacher stopped by for some help... Got distracted and walked off without it!
Click to expand...

Red lights and traffic


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ouch! All this frogging and tinking!

Maybe it is a good thing I am not knitting today!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning... woke up to a dense fog here. This weather is strange... now warm again.

Sorry about your shrug, Tommie... It's always best to get it over with and get back on the right track and be happy with the results!

I'm off to spin class and then the grocery store. Hope we hear from some of our 'missing' ladies today!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. My thumb is feeling normal...no more tingling or numbness. Will just take it slow. Off to Lowes today to pick up a few things, then Sunday down comes the tree and Monday put together our new bed. Maybe some knitting inbetween. No news from Nina and I see everyone else is busy. Good luck in your class Alberta. I know you will do well. I do have to gather some stuff to mail a package next week. Just need to get my act together. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i'm so thrilled it's going to be a beautiful sunny day today & 50 degrees. i actually started sewing my kitchen curtains late last nite. i'm making them the easiest way. i will show a curtain when i get it done.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm glad your hands are getting better.


----------



## tomilu

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. My thumb is feeling normal...no more tingling or numbness. Just need to get my act together. Bits


Glad your thumb is better, Bits. I hope you find your act sooner than I sometimes find mine. Darn thing gets lost. :roll:


----------



## knitgalore

Afternoon Maryrose and Tommi. Hope your Saturday is going well. I have to go shopping in a bit as we have a church get together to undecorate the church from Christmas so like good little Methodists we will eat!! We are supposed to make something we haven't made before and share the recipe. I think that is dangerous. How do we know how it will turn out?
Oh well. I did get signed in for my sock class yesterday and have my sock cuff done and ready for class.
I am so excited. Hello to all the rest of the CWS's. I haven't seen Tania and no word from Nina. What did I expect? She is on a CRUISE!!
Talk later.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Lord help me now! No lie,I stopped counting at 45 dresses...


----------



## trasara

Oh! OSG having regular experience dress shopping with to teenage girls I feel your pain.....
Morning all, glad to see you back Bitsey and I am looking forward to seeing your curtains Maryrose.

It is a warm humid cloudy day here I think it is threatening to rain any minute. I am off to a local craft market this morning I have never been and hope I am not dissappointed they just are not what they used to be often just have rubbish.
I am hoping the Man that sells jams and picles is there as his zucchini relish is the best!
I'm sure all the wanderers will return maybe Tanya has gone to get MIa.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok chicklets, I did knit two rows...more tomorrow and taking my time. Bits


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, is it the socks your knitting?


----------



## trasara

Take it slow and easy you don't want hand troubles.


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you, no I do not. Tomorrow is take down the tree and maybe knit a few rows. Of course I have 6 doors that I have to paint this week. Busy month. Bits


----------



## knitgalore

I got the cuff of my sock done and am ready for my class. I might even do my second sock that far and do them together. That way they would be done at the same time. I can't wait for class.


----------



## maryrose

hi alberta, you will enjoy knitting socks. i love knitting them.


----------



## onesoutherngal

so i drove two hours...sat in one store for 6 hours...bought two dresses, pagent and prom...and drove two hours home


i. am. tired.


----------



## onesoutherngal

i would share a pic...but my phone is across the room...it looks sooooooo far away....


----------



## onesoutherngal

my needles are at the other end of this couch...they look soooooo far away...think i will think about knitting a little while longer....then maybe i will try to reach them....



maybe not......


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, looks like you had a long day.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i see hardly anybody on today. i've got loads to do when i'm not cleaning. i was working on my curtains. what i have to do first with them after i cut the material, next, i have to pin all the edges inward because of the fraying. after i pinned the shaped material for curtains, i use my sewing machine & sew all the folded edges. then i make do the same with material to make for the back. i usually buy a plain white or something like that. do same way, then sew everything together (of course make the rod pocket) and i have my curtains. i make them very simple.


----------



## maryrose

and now, i will start knitting those socks or i'll be on the leg cuff forever.


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi mr...just a LOT of dresses...

i needed our project runway watchers to help, lol

dd found a dress she loved..when she put it on everyone in the store stopped what they were doing to look...no lie, brides, pagent divas, prom girls...plus their enterage's, and store workers alike stopped in mid sentence when they saw her...

then they found out it was for a pagent, and said it was too plain, not enough glitz/bling to be a pagent winner...

soooooooo, fifty dresses later, we end up buying that dress, because dd couldn't find another that got that same reaction...

she knows it is a Big gamble....

but oh well, we will see what the judges say...

then we spent 30 mins finding a prom dress, lol

i do not have to do this again until next year, whoo hoo!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i see hardly anybody on today. i've got loads to do when i'm not cleaning. i was working on my curtains. what i have to do first with them after i cut the material, next, i have to pin all the edges inward because of the fraying. after i pinned the shaped material for curtains, i use my sewing machine & sew all the folded edges. then i make do the same with material to make for the back. i usually buy a plain white or something like that. do same way, then sew everything together (of course make the rod pocket) and i have my curtains. i make them very simple.


wish you were here to teach me, LOL....as in show me by making mine while i watch, hehehehehe...(i would buy the material and feed you...i would even entertain you with the crazy student/teacher stories i would tell)


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, yes, that's a big job, i'm sure she'll look pretty.


----------



## maryrose

hi, the ones i do are very easy. right now, i have 4 squares dones. 2 for the kitchen window, 2 for the kitchen door. i have to make the top yet. i'm not rushing these because everytime i try to get done faster, i mess up. i have a walmart cheap sewing machine. so, i just do some basic sewing. but sewing is not my favorite craft. knitting and crocheting are. (and cross stitch, depending on what i'm making)


----------



## onesoutherngal

please post some pix and show us

by the way, did you try the rice bag trick for staying warm?


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, no i didn't. i forgot about the rice bag. could you share that with me again? i'll show my curtains as soon as i put some material on the back of the print side.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey chicklets, I am heading off to watch 2 fat ladies. Southern explain to me tomorrow why your daughter needs all of these dresses....proms are not until may or june...right?Is she going to be in the Miss America contest?...why pagents? and how old is she? Ok, tomorrow lovely ladies. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Hey chicklets, I am heading off to watch 2 fat ladies. Southern explain to me tomorrow why your daughter needs all of these dresses....proms are not until may or june...right?Is she going to be in the Miss America contest?...why pagents? and how old is she? Ok, tomorrow lovely ladies. Bits


she has the beauty and beau pagent in Feb...and the next month of weekends will be tied up with 4h shows...so had to get that one now

prom dress just because i could get a deal if i bought them both today, and i just could not bear to go thru another day like today, lol....just got it all over with :thumbup: :shock:

prom will be in april here...so by the time we get thru the pagent and easter...it would be here anyway...

she is a junior...16....we have 6 schools having proms where she has friends...so we may actually get asked to more than one prom...it is not uncommon for the kids to go to 2-3 proms...usually asked by friends who just don't want to go without a date...so now she will have at least two dresses for prom, and one for pagent


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose said:


> hi onesoutherngal, no i didn't. i forgot about the rice bag. could you share that with me again? i'll show my curtains as soon as i put some material on the back of the print side.


fill a 100% cotton sock with dry white rice and microwave it for 1 minute intervals until warm...makes a great reusable hot pack, or heating pad for cold feet: )

just make sure you put it in a cotton sock (or you can sew up your own ...)

artificial fibers will melt when hot or catch fire in the microwave, so it has to be cotton...will last forever ...


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, thanks for sharing the rice bag. see you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## trasara

hi I'm back the craft market wasn't on even though it was advertised. So met my friend for a cup of tea instead. My friend has a little store on facebook and make pretty bits and pieces I bought a cute little pin cushion from her so I picked that up. Them Hubby and I went to the shop he =wants a new TV so we looked around.Thought I'd pop in to see who is about.
Southern can you bling the dress up by adding crystals etc?
Hope to see a photo of your curtains Maryrose.


----------



## trasara

here is my pretty new pin cushion.


----------



## trasara

I think I am jinxed I always get on as you all go.
Well it is back to work for me tomorrow but as I have lost an hour a day it means I will finish at 1pm so I will be able to catch up with you guys a little earlier.And after my whole 2 minute walk home lol I am looking forward to that although I have only had to drive 5 minutes up til now anyway.


----------



## maryrose

hi trasara, that pincushion is pretty.


----------



## onesoutherngal

good luck tomorrow tracy...hope you have a blessed day

really like the cushion...


----------



## dissi

Hope you get settled quickly Tracey xxx The curtains sound nice Maryrose, and the rice bag sounds similar to my snuggle bunny, he is filled with organic oats and natural lavendar and you put him in the microwave for 2 mins, then he stays warm until ur asleep...well im sure he stays longer than that but im usually conked in about half hour.

About to start no 4....Im not posting pics until they are all done...I dont want to jinx the amount of time it takes me to complete them (currently 3 days) 1 to knit and 2 to sew and edge, not hard work like the peach...nearly completed all my wips too...so will get to knit with Angelas package soon


----------



## trasara

Morning Dissi, I'll be fine once I get there and it is no longer the unknown. I am looking forward to seeing these boleros. I am off to bed now will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## tomilu

Morning,all. Just popped in to say hello. Must get DH up so we can get going for the day. Worked on my shrug until midnight while DH read. Have a blessed day, all.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, sun shining for the moment. Hubby getting ready for church. Today we pack away the Christmas tree, plus we have to take the trash since it is going to rain tomorrow. Hope to get some knitting done today. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks! I've missed you all!!! I didn't get on the computer or do any knitting yesterday as I was sick as a dog!! I don't know what got me, but it got me good. Anyway, today, I feel like my old self! Thank God!

Mike is getting ready to go diving. This is only his second trip out diving this whole time we've been here. I told him to go again next week and see if they will let me tag along. I'm not diving. Just love riding on the boats! I can read, knit, or crochet, just love riding on boats. 

I have nothing planned for today other than dinner at Nick's and Consuela's house tonight. I hope to get some knitting done today. I know I will. Working on socks for my friend, doing the heal flap now, and the leg on Mike's sock. It's kind of nice doing two different socks alternating at a time. Mike's socks are solid color and dark. Blah. Kellie's socks are bright pink and a heavier weight yarn. They go quickly. 

Ok, time for another coffee as yesterday I had none!!

Love to you all. And I want pics of the curtains, the dresses. You name it, I want pics!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, sun shining for the moment. Hubby getting ready for church. Today we pack away the Christmas tree, plus we have to take the trash since it is going to rain tomorrow. Hope to get some knitting done today. Bits


I'm not taking down my decorations until it's time to go back home! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Oh and Tracy, the pin cushion is adorable!
And I'm thinking of breaking out the sewing machine when I get home. Told Mike I can make myself some sun dresses a lot cheaper than they cost here. Simple cotton ones.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking in, quiet day except for taking care of the treee. I will be very happy when today and monday are over, then I can start on the doors. Can I tell you how much I love painting......yuck.


----------



## tomilu

Just got in from church. Trying to play catchup on posts and then hope to knit this afternoon and get the shrug done. 
It is cloudy here, but I don't think we will get rain. Wind has come up and there is a bite to the cold-it's in the 40s today. 
There are still a couple of Christmas things on the walls, but all else is put away.
And there is a new addition to the feral cat colony. An intact male with half his tale gone-looks like an old injury. I shall contact Friends of Felines and we will get his neutered and rabies shot. We seem to have become the feral halfway house or something with the colony up to seven at this point. DH is not happy about the cats.


----------



## tomilu

trasara said:


> here is my pretty new pin cushion.


Very cute! I like pincushions and have several. I keep different kinds of pins in each and one reserved for sewing needles of all sizes.


----------



## Barbara Ann

So Mike is out diving for a while this morning. He will be back later this afternoon. I went to visit with Consuela and the girls and of course little Brian. We got talking about our next trip to Belize. Nick and Consuela want to take us to Toledo in the rainforest. That is where they are from and they want Mike and I to meet the rest of the "tribe". How cool is that???? Then they might buy Gabby a plane ticket so she can come to MA for a few weeks and stay with Mike and I. I'm so excited. It will be a big culture shock to Gabby! She sees commercials on TV about McDonalds, Burger King, Dunkin Donuts, Malls, JC Penny, Sears, Old Navy, but has never seen one. Just to see her face when we go to a grocery store will be priceless. The stores here are just small convenience stores. You get what you can get.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> I think I am jinxed I always get on as you all go.


No... that's me! Happens to me every time. For whatever reason we are not visiting here as much these days. Hope our happy little group isn't losing interest.

Lovely pincushion, Tracy! I have a stack of finely hand crocheted coasters that I got at some flea market or somewhere, and that gives me an idea of what to do with some of them.


----------



## debidoodle

Hey all! I'm still here, just been a busy time with mom. She's just not eating, and refusing her oxygen. The other day she stopped taking any of her meds, flat out. 
Needless to say, all this has me emotionally, a bit wrecked, and her acting very odd. She is getting mean, and snippy, which of course doesn't help any of us trying to help her. 
Such is the way of it I suppose. I'm heading out to see daddy shortly, and then back here. Just alot going on right now.
I do manage to try to keep up from my phone, but it really is such a pain to type on. 
I'll be better about it, I promise! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi, i hope things are well with you all. i'm not losing interest in this chat. i think it's to see what you're all making with your crafts. i'm using the stitchmarkers from city & onesoutherngal. they look pretty dangling on my knitting/crochet projects. it's nice to see your friendships too.


----------



## maryrose

hi, deb, i know your situation isn't easy. it's nice to hear from you.


----------



## trasara

A quick good morning all! I have to go soon.
Glad your feeling better Barb. Deb I to watched my Mum deteriorate and had to help look after her so I send you a giant hug!!!! Remember it is really important to look after yourself as well.
I'm off to work now glad I could inspire what I am sure will be a brilliant idea with your coasters sewbiz avtually it was the little crochet lace flower that made me want it. bye


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi all...

about to go make salmon croquettes for supper i think...something different anyway

i have been bogged down with work this week, and probably will be most of next...

i am popping in even if i don't post...just a lot keeping me too busy to stop and chat for long

deb...praying for you...i know it's hard, but you ARE strong...and it is normal to feel all the feelings that will come over the next while...hang in their and hide here at the resort when you need to reboot...we will try be here to listen or just distract you if needed


----------



## onesoutherngal

watching the original parent trap...

this time watching the clothes....loving this green suit that Maureen O'Hara is wearing...

i love watching old hollywood


----------



## maryrose

hi, wow! i haven't seen this resort so empty lately. i guess with 2 ladies on vacation and everyone else is busy at their homes. well, i'll get working on my curtains and other needlework projects. things don't get done if we don't work on them. have a nice evening ladies.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hi Everybody... 

Sorry that Barb has been sick, but at least only for one day. That's a blessing...

Also sorry about your mom, Debi. Would it hurt very much to let her go off the meds now? Just let her do what she wants? I took care of my dad the last year of his life. We moved him in with us and I didn't have a whole lot of help. It was round the clock. We kept a baby monitor in his room so we could hear if he got up and fell, or was calling me... VERY hard, especially with dementia and them acting totally irrational and irritable. But there were sweet moments, too. And I got to be with him when he passed on, which was a precious thing that I will forever be thankful for. You will be glad forever that you got to take care of your mother when she really needed you... no regrets.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I have been working on my knitted cuff this afternoon. I will write down what I'm doing so I don't forget... It's not going to take that long to finish it. When are we supposed to show them?

I have some pretty handpainted wool I'm using... Lanaloft sport.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Gotta go start a pot of soup. It's rained all day and is definitely a soup day. Check you later...


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, it will be nice to see everyone's wrist cuffs. i think tomorrow i'll make some kind of soup too.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Hi all... Let's post the pix of the cuff valentines day... So they will be close together in the thread and easier to see


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> watching the original parent trap...
> 
> this time watching the clothes....loving this green suit that Maureen O'Hara is wearing...
> 
> i love watching old hollywood


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hello chicks with sticks. Dinner at Nicks was great as usual. Lots of laughs. Can't believe it all ends in a week! Time flew!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I finished the pink socks for my friend. Now to finish Mike's. THEN I can make myself a pair! I've got so much great sock yarn from you ladies, I can't wait to make MY socks! LOL


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i like to see your socks, esp. the pink ones.


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi all! After i just typed a whole long message it got erased. And im using my phone..... i wanted to say hi and i miss yiu all. Just getting in and going to bed. Love and hugs for everyone! Lots ti catch ip tomorrow


----------



## citynenanyc

Oops! Dbl post


----------



## trasara

That was a quick catch up! I haven't started my cuff yet as I have to get my swap suprise made and mailed by the last week in January, if not earlier. 
Well my first day was good and overwhelming... Everyone was very welcoming and most of the ladies haven't been there very long a couple of years at the most and there were 4 new ladies so I wasn't the only newbie. The previous cook is still there for this week so that will be great for learning the routines. Mid morning I got a bit panicky and was thinking I could have just stayed in my comfort zone I was thinking of the enormity of getting the kitchen up to scratch and a few of the rules that are not being followed.But I kept telling myself that it will be fine once the kids get back tomorrow and the job starts properly it is just different and I hate change...


----------



## maryrose

hi, city, it's nice to see you again. is mia back with you?


----------



## maryrose

hi tracy, what kind of job do you have?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Tracy, take a deep breath. All will come together like a wonderful puzzle once it all settles. You will be fine. I know you will. I feel your strength!


----------



## trasara

maryrose said:


> hi tracy, what kind of job do you have?


I am a cook in child care centre. I was transfered to another centre.


----------



## trasara

Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy, take a deep breath. All will come together like a wonderful puzzle once it all settles. You will be fine. I know you will. I feel your strength!


I know I keep telling myself in a couple of weeks it won't be new any more.


----------



## Barbara Ann

That's right, it will be old hat.

I'm still working on my swap too. I've got part of it, but I'm missing an important part that I want to put in the box. Then I can send it out. Of course it only has to be there by the 14th of Feb., so I have plenty of time


----------



## maryrose

hi tracy, i know it's not easy starting over. i used to work in temporary job agencies. so i can relate to your situation.


----------



## maryrose

well you ladies have a nice evening. see you all tomorrow.


----------



## trasara

Night Maryrose , sleep well.


----------



## maryrose

hi tracy, thanks.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Goodnight MR. I too am heading to bed. Sorry I can't stay and chat Tracy. I wish I was a night owl, but I just can't stay up like I used to.


----------



## trasara

I'm the same I pay for it when I stay up too late too often, good night.Sleep well!


----------



## maryrose

goodnite barbara ann.i'm definitly off now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi all... Let's post the pix of the cuff valentines day... So they will be close together in the thread and easier to see


Oakey Dokey... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello chicks with sticks. Dinner at Nicks was great as usual. Lots of laughs. Can't believe it all ends in a week! Time flew!


A week? I thought you were staying longer. I hope you are getting the R & R you needed...

Think how much your doggies are missing you.

Enjoy your remaining days and don't think about going home yet!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

citynenanyc said:


> Hi all! After i just typed a whole long message it got erased. And im using my phone..... i wanted to say hi and i miss yiu all. Just getting in and going to bed. Love and hugs for everyone! Lots ti catch ip tomorrow


MAN, have we been missing you. We need a lot of words from you, when you have time!

By now you surely must have retrieved the mini-chick. How did she do on her big adventure with Auntie?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I think I just missed everyone... 

Goodnight Maryrose!


----------



## trasara

Sorry had to pop out for 20 min and pick up Hubbys new TV, a new toy!!!


----------



## trasara

Just checked out your etsy store Bonnie, The circlar needle holder is great. Hopefully lots of people will have a look.


----------



## trasara

Looks like I am turning out the light.


----------



## dissi

Morning Ladies

Its a little bit dark here, think we are in for some rain..Not much knitting happening...dont know if im stuck in a rut or just overtired...will try and pick it up later....


----------



## onesoutherngal

Morning all! I am wondering if I am trying to become ill... You know, just feeling yucky enough to wonder if this is the beginning of worse to come...

Oh well... For now I am well enough to go in to work, but not wanting to, lol

I am still stressing over the dress we chose... It is such a big gamble... I did not get a great pix, but I may email it to some of you tonite to see what you think....


----------



## onesoutherngal

Can someone post the link to Bonnie's etsy store so I can get there easily From my phone?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bon... Do you make flat iron cases?


----------



## tomilu

onesoutherngal said:


> Can someone post the link to Bonnie's etsy store so I can get there easily From my phone?


Yes, I would like that as well. 
I'm up but not alert. Got a lot done on my shrug last evening while watching Downton Abbey on Masterpiece Theatre. I really enjoy that series. Have a happy day, all.


----------



## knitgalore

Her website address is right below her messages. Sort of her signature.



tomilu said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone post the link to Bonnie's etsy store so I can get there easily From my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would like that as well.
> I'm up but not alert. Got a lot done on my shrug last evening while watching Downton Abbey on Masterpiece Theatre. I really enjoy that series. Have a happy day, all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barbara Ann

onesoutherngal said:


> Morning all! I am wondering if I am trying to become ill... You know, just feeling yucky enough to wonder if this is the beginning of worse to come...
> 
> Oh well... For now I am well enough to go in to work, but not wanting to, lol
> 
> I am still stressing over the dress we chose... It is such a big gamble... I did not get a great pix, but I may email it to some of you tonite to see what you think....


I'd love to see it. Email me.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bonnie has awesome things on her Etsy Store.


----------



## Barbara Ann

http://www.sewbizgirl.etsy.com

this is the link


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning chicklets.  Waiting for a phone call, then I am starting my heel flap and pick up gusset stitches. Will check in later. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Its a little bit dark here, think we are in for some rain..Not much knitting happening...dont know if im stuck in a rut or just overtired...will try and pick it up later....


Good Morning!

Jo, you'll have to get that current sweater done, as new yarn is on the way to you! Hope that helps you out of the rut! :-D

Jo, do you ever look for little girl patterns on Patternfish? They aren't free, but they have loads of Sirdar and other types of patterns for kids. Look at this cutie, for Spring:
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/10616


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Can someone post the link to Bonnie's etsy store so I can get there easily From my phone?


The link should be under every one of my posts, in my sig line. Try clicking on that... :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> I am still stressing over the dress we chose... It is such a big gamble... I did not get a great pix, but I may email it to some of you tonite to see what you think....


If she loves it and feels great in it, I'd say go for it... Is it that big a deal if she doesn't win? The experience is worth something... and the fun of participating. Right? ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Bon... Do you make flat iron cases?


Haven't yet, but I probably could make any kind of case to the specs you need...


----------



## Bitsey

Just read Nina's post. How exciting. Feels good to be back. Sewbiz I need to gather stuff for you. But hubby going to Dr. so will do the heel flap while he is gone. quiet time. Looks like everyone is here today.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Thank you for comments about my etsy shop! I'll post a sneak peek of the needlecases below. I'll be uploading them one or two a day until they are all uploaded. 

I feel like a shill for promoting my wares in this group... Consider it just sharing what I'm doing, with friends. I'm not trying to sell to any of you...


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96937-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

